# September 2009 Moms and Toddlers!



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Thought I'd start our thread over here.









I can't believe that our little ones are turning or have already turned one!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't believe we are here in the land of potty training questions and threads about cute toddler sayings.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm absolutely not ready to make the leap either, but thank you for starting the thread.

Can I head back to the land of denial yet?


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

sure. this thread will be waiting for us.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't think it will help lol he's standing and cruiing and almost ready to let go. What happened to my sweet little snuggly newborn?


----------



## rockdoctor (Mar 26, 2009)

My DD took her first steps this weekend. I don't think she realizes that she is doing it, but she has definitely started walking.


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

This is a little strange being in this forum. It's exciting too!

Jennifer, I'm so sorry about the loss of your friends' baby. That makes my heart hurt just thinking about it.

As far as sleeping goes, we are attempting to implement a bedtime for Lake this week. He gets tired around 8:30 but plays relentlessly until DH and I go to bed. I think it's time for me to structure things a little bit more though, for his sake and ours.

I'm also starting to worry about weaning Lake from the bottle. He loves solids but he also loves his bottle. It soothes him and puts him to sleep. I am picturing break down, drag out brawls with him over this! He is so stubborn and persistent when he wants something. Anyway, I know I've got some time but I need a game plan.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmomroxi* 
I'm also starting to worry about weaning Lake from the bottle. He loves solids but he also loves his bottle. It soothes him and puts him to sleep. I am picturing break down, drag out brawls with him over this! He is so stubborn and persistent when he wants something. Anyway, I know I've got some time but I need a game plan.


My plan is to slowly transition him to a straw cup during the day. Night weaning will probably go next and the bedtime bottle will probably be last.


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

I think I'm going to stick my fingers in my ears and go "lalalalalalala" until Niall is walking. I don't wanna move to the toddler forum. I'm ready for HIM to be a toddler, I just don't like moving where I check.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the support ladies. I appreciate it. SO hard to know what to say/do for my friends, other than to let them know I am here for them... and I know that it has to be so much harder for them.

In news here, we got Viv shoes yesterday... and she likes to have them on.







Took her about 20 minutes to figure out how to walk with them on, but now she's good to go.







Tooth 9 feels to be on its way in, and maybe 1 year molars (poor baby!).

I started a new job on Friday - teaching 3 classes a week (1 hour each on MWF) at the community college that's a block from our house. It takes me about 3 minutes to walk there.







I finished teaching at the other school Monday night; still have an in service on Thursday, but otherwise done. I have kept the door with them open so that I can substitute this quarter and teach in the spring if need be. I am also (finally!) opening my chiropractic office in 10 days! So much to get done and I'm a bundle of mixed emotions: excitement, terror, joy. If anyone is interested, I'll post pictures once we have the space finished (should be by Sunday).

The bigger kids have been back in school for almost a week and Viv is taking awesome naps - usually at least 1 that is 1.5 hours long - per day.


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

I think Lake is working on 1 year molars as well! And he just learned how to walk in shoes too! He just stood in them for a long time balancing. It was cute to see!

That is fantastic about your new jobs! I'm so happy for you.







I definitely want to see your new office when it's done.


----------



## sugarpop (Feb 12, 2009)

hey, just wanted to get a post in here so I can find this again later. And wanted to let everyone know that 2boyzmama posted in life with a babe, in our posting...and she sounds like she is having a rough time. Thought you might want to check in there.

Sophia has 6 teeth, is starting to walk, says dog and duck all the time, loves tags, wants my food, but only to spit it out, loves the outdoors and is getting a bit more independent.

I am having a rough week and considering the possibilities of PPD. The thought of drugs scare me, but the natural stuff I think I am doing. Vit D, prenatal still, lots of walking and out door time...but no me time, ah we shall see!


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

I am NOT ready to be here







And since Gavin is the youngest in this group (Oct 3) it definitely feels way too early to move over here.

He's doing well. He has 3 teeth now, which I need to go back and look, but I think that's the most this early of all three of my kids. I think Ian and Connor only had 2 on their first birthdays. But maybe I'm wrong. He finally started real crawling a month ago, and is now pulling to stand. He's getting brave with standing, will let go of one arm, pivot around, squat down and back up, etc. He's still a ways away from walking though. Ian was an early walker (first steps 9.5 months) and Connor was a late walker (16 months) so we'll see where Gavin falls. I'm betting he'll be perfectly average at 12-13 months or so.

There's probably more to say, but I'm sick with bad mastitis, so my brain is definitely not functioning. I'll write more later.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

This just feels wrong!! 
Rowan's not walking. Only has two teeth. And has no hair.
"Babe" is still just fine with me 

ACK - he's going to be a year in less than two weeks! Amazing how time passes.

This week has been learning to THieve everything. Ooh, found the remote... and then steals it away. Tries to give it to you, then steals it back. What a fun game. Hmmm.... no missing cell phones yet, but I see it coming.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarpop* 
hey, just wanted to get a post in here so I can find this again later. And wanted to let everyone know that 2boyzmama posted in life with a babe, in our posting...and she sounds like she is having a rough time. Thought you might want to check in there.



Aw thanks!









I'll be okay, I'm just so sick, in so much pain









You hang in there too, okay? I think I've been skirting around PPD this time, managing to control it okay so far by myself, but there are definitely times when I just want to crawl in a hole and hide from the world.


----------



## StrongFeather (Mar 13, 2009)

@2boyzmama- I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hiya! Mom of a toddler, wow. Its surreal. In my head he's still a newborn sometimes. He's not walking or talking, but tonight he stood by himself for about 20seconds, just balancing there, I'm not even sure he knew he was doing it. But it makes me think that walking is just around the corner. He has stalled at 6 teeth. . .seems like those all came in at once and now nothing in quite awhile. Oh well.

He's been not wanting to eat much solids lately. Which is okay since he still nurses a lot, but at the same time, I'd like him to enjoy food more. And I think he might sleep better/more at night if he'd eat and not have to BF all night long.

Our other issue of the moment (which is I guess an appropriate one for the toddler forum) is we find it suddenly impossible to eat at restaurants. We've been having a "date night" with Noam and going out to eat, but he will no longer sit in a high chair. He wants to be down on the floor crawling around and this doesn't work so well out places. Not sure what to do besides finally find a babysitter for date night. I hope its a phase though I;d like to be able to go to restaurants (and other places) with him. These days I can only take him places like the park where he can be playing on the ground safely. Sigh.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Kismet - what we do for restaurants is keep him on our laps, passing back and forth between us until food arrives. If were somewhere where he may not be able to eat our food, then i always pack something thats not messy andthat he can feed himself (like grapes ). When our food arrives he goes into the highchair, gets his grapes and ill feed him whatever he can have off our plates. It's not a nice leisurely meal like it once was, but for now it works. In another few months, different distractions will work.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Cristeen--that's what we have been doing, but lately it ain't working. He'll sit with us or in the high chair for all of 15min before he realizes, "hey, there's a floor here i could be crawling around on!" Sigh. He's just not a sitting still type of guy. My DH and I fantasize about a restaurant that provides those play places like McDonalds, but actually has good food. Maybe we should start one!


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

We don't bother going out to nice places- lol. We will sometimes order take-away and go to the park with it as that works MUCH better.

DH left this morning, I'm here alone with the three kids for the next few months until we move.

Tonight is just- really hard. I'm trying to be positive for the kids, but I want to curl up on the couch to cry for a few hours. I know we'll all be back together but this time apart stinks especially as- while I knew it would eventually happen- it was all very sudden.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Hang in there confustication! Too bad we don't live closer, we could schedule regular play dates and dinner dates.









SO...I am...ALONE!!! That's right, alone







The RC Air Show is this weekend http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/new...p?id=123216047 something the boys love going to (and I'm counting my husband as a "boy"







) so my husband promised me weeks ago that he would take the boys by himself and let me stay home.

It's perfect timing, since I'm recuperating from a bout of mastitis. I'm feeling just good enough to be away from the baby for a few hours (I have my pump if I need it) but I could really use extra rest still.

So I got them all dressed, packed, and sent them on their way!

In other news, it's cool weather here today, and the trees are starting to turn colors already. I had all three boys try on jeans and it looks like we're good to go on jeans for all three through at least the fall. Ian might need some new jeans by winter time, depends on if he grows any. Gavin looks so darn cute in jeans!!

It's 10:45am right now, I'm going to treat myself to Chipotle lunch when they open at 11, then I'm coming home and laying in bed with my burrito and a movie







Ahh...truly heavenly!


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

no, can't be. we're not even toddling yet.
plus, i just started feeling like i knew what i was talking about with all the "baby" stuff. crap.
we had our first birthday last week. (on the hebrew calendar, which is lunar, we were 9/9) yeah, i got her her own cake.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=5043942277
she got a riding toy and hopped right on it even though her feet don't quite make it to the floor. she's actually climbing everything. i don't think we're even close to walking but she can climb!


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

I need to figure out a way to keep Viv out from under the kitchen table - she scraped her head yesterday (left about an inch long bloody scratch). Biggest challenge is when people are sitting at the table.









We are working on what to get her for her birthday - I'm thinking little people (she has 3 she loves), a book or two and maybe a wooden puzzle.

I can't believe how fast this last year has gone.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

Amiel has taken his first steps not toddling but getting there. i'm half ready to be here. sometimes i get bored over at the other forum







but it's bittersweet our babies are growing up!


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

OUCH! I was wiping down Viv's teeth and felt something toward the back of her gums... she's got at least one molar in. Didn't feel anymore before she decided to chomp on me.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

do they get molars before the other teeth on the side or are you just way ahead of us? we only have two on top and two on the bottom.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Viv is ahead (all my kiddos seem to get teeth early). She has the four front top and bottom, and a one year molar on the left (can't remember top or bottom). She also has bulges for 2 other molars. After the molars come in, they usually get the canines. A great chart here: http://www.lpch.org/DiseaseHealthInf.../0043-pop.html


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

We've still got only the two bottom teeth. He keeps grabbing his mouth like he did when they were coming in and in the past two days has started grabbing my hands and my husband's hands to chew on them but we're not seeing any significant teething progress.

Anyone else flopping back and forth between one nap and two? It's driving me crazy! I want to know how my day is going to be affected so I can plan ahead. I know I have to give up sometimes but I really need to be able to do laundry and dishes and prep dinner and... I can't do all of that with a nap-refusing kid that's rubbing his face and crying all over the place.


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Happy birthday to the kids! I can't believe we're here. Remember when we were on labor watch and daydreaming about meeting our LO's? Time has flown by!

2bozy, I'm glad you're starting to feel better.









Lake is still getting 2 naps a day. He used to flop back and forth but now he is definitely getting 2. They are later in the day though so his bedtime is horrendous. I hate putting that kid to bed.







DH and I take turns, thankfully.

That is amazing that Viv has a molar already! I should check Lake's gums since he and Viv seem to be on a similar schedule.









How is feeding going for you guys? Lake used to eat solids wonderfully. Now, not so much. The bulk of his nutrition is still formula. He definitely has favorite foods (strawberries, eggs, yogurt) but spits out anything else. I would like to start giving him proper meals but besides breakfast he won't eat. I guess I will just keep trying until he starts liking everything again.


----------



## sugarpop (Feb 12, 2009)

@2boys~thank you for your support. I have a recent calendar for this months activities in the town and circled a whole bunch I can walk to. It is giving me something to look forward each week and keeping me busy. I am feeling better already. There is even a blue mamas group this saturday that I think I will check out. I am still waiting on a therapist to call me back, although I am a bit hesitant to follow through on that, b/c I am afraid the solution is drugs









Sophia fell out of bed last night! I feel terrible, she even has an impression of the floor on her forehead. DH freaked, so we called the on call and made a trip in this morning to the Dr....but all was well. She was her new normal cheery self.

She is becoming more and more independent. I can manage to squeeze a shower in...although 12 months ago I would not have called the fiasco a shower, but I think I have changed my standards! I manage to wet my hair and shave in the tub, then she insists on joining so I use the shower while she plays at my feet in the tub, then I escape, dry my hair and get dressed while she splashes away. House cleaning is still hard to accomplish. We spend many hours outdoors, where she is the happiest. She is taking up to 10 steps at a time, but still prefers to crawl, especially if I try to get her to walk to me. Everything has to be her idea otherwise she ignore me...and I mean ignores me, looks at me out of the corner of her eye while she points her head at the wall. It is SO cute. I bet in another 4 years, heck probably less than that, I won't find it nearly as cute!

Still no Mama or Dada. Bird, Tay (dog's name), Dog, bird and Book, those are her words. Oh and my personal favorite. Okay so you know if you go outside to call your cat, you make a clicking sound with your tounge against the rough of your mouth and yell "here kitty kitty kitty". Well that clicking noise...that is her "word" for kitty. LOVE this!

Food is still a joke, water is something to spit out, food is for the dog and mama milk is for Sophia! Someday she will catch on...when she is ready.

OH and teeth. two on the bottom, four on the top. She is measuring 29.5 inches long and 22lbs. Just bought the new car seat today!


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladymeag* 
Anyone else flopping back and forth between one nap and two?

YES!!!
Our only OK thing, is that the timing is still the same. Meaning, Rowan's still tired around 10am & 2pm. Sometimes he naps, sometimes he just plays with his animals for 20 minutes.

It seems like most days, he does a nearly 2hr nap ONE of the naps. There are days when he still takes 45 minutes twice, normally if the morning was only 45 minutes, he'll take an afternoon nap. But if he only plays with his animals in the morning, he'll take a huge long afternoon nap.

But it's at 2pm.

He is no where close to making it til noon for the One Big Nap of the day. I'm not sure when this happens?!?!


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarpop* 
Still no Mama or Dada. Bird, Tay (dog's name), Dog, bird and Book, those are her words. Oh and my personal favorite. Okay so you know if you go outside to call your cat, you make a clicking sound with your tounge against the rough of your mouth and yell "here kitty kitty kitty". Well that clicking noise...that is her "word" for kitty. LOVE this!

Rowan will say Mama, but it's still, mamamamama. And at toys and other people. I'm not considering it personal.

Really, no words at all. he babbles constantly, so I'm not "worried". But, no real words. he understands a lot. I can say... "do you want to get in your CHAIR?" and he'll crawl over to the chair. Same with the bath. Same with BOOK, and he'll grab a book.

But his vocalizations, everything is babababa. Only when it's the actual bottle, is it a singular, baba.


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well.

Lake has learned how to get into the fridge on his own. When things are too quiet, we find him in the fruit draw chewing on grapes or plums. He's not too keen on kiwi though, hates the skin! Lol, it's very cute but messy!


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

We've got two teeth on bottom and cut two on top this week. I'm really over the teething already - it's miserable for weeks at a time! He eats less, fusses, sleeps less frequently and is generally cranky. Then as soon as the teeth pop through, he eats everything in sight!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmomroxi* 
Lake is still getting 2 naps a day. He used to flop back and forth but now he is definitely getting 2. They are later in the day though so his bedtime is horrendous. I hate putting that kid to bed.







DH and I take turns, thankfully.

My husband, bless him, handles nearly every night's bedtime. Granted, the kid won't sleep without being on top/next to of one of us - but my husband takes that bullet every. single. night. I move the sleeping baby once we're ready to settle in for bed ourselves. He deserves a night (and a long morning) in a nice hotel or something.

How long did he flop back and forth? I'd love some predictability again in our schedule. It's hard to plan anything - even small stuff like grocery shopping.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmomroxi* 
How is feeding going for you guys? Lake used to eat solids wonderfully. Now, not so much. The bulk of his nutrition is still formula. He definitely has favorite foods (strawberries, eggs, yogurt) but spits out anything else. I would like to start giving him proper meals but besides breakfast he won't eat. I guess I will just keep trying until he starts liking everything again.

As I mentioned above, when we're seeing teeth headed in, he all but stops eating solids and then he eats everything in sight. Today, for example, he had 1.75 bananas, half a cup of multi-grain Os, a PINT of strawberries, a full bunch of grapes (halved), 2 ounces of cheese, a quarter cup of bunny crackers and a few bites of our dinner, 8 ounces of water and 48 ounces of formula.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarpop* 
Sophia fell out of bed last night! I feel terrible, she even has an impression of the floor on her forehead. DH freaked, so we called the on call and made a trip in this morning to the Dr....but all was well. She was her new normal cheery self.

Don't feel bad - Niall fell off of our bed when he was starting to roll really, really early. Everyone kept telling me that there was no way he was really rolling yet, I must be imagining it and I set him down on the bed to turn around and get a diaper and he rolled himself from the middle of our queen sized bed to the edge and fell off! I was horrified. He's fine but man was I freaked out. Now, he purposefully bonks his head into the wall because he thinks it's funny.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarpop* 
She is becoming more and more independent. I can manage to squeeze a shower in...although 12 months ago I would not have called the fiasco a shower, but I think I have changed my standards! I manage to wet my hair and shave in the tub, then she insists on joining so I use the shower while she plays at my feet in the tub, then I escape, dry my hair and get dressed while she splashes away. House cleaning is still hard to accomplish. We spend many hours outdoors, where she is the happiest. She is taking up to 10 steps at a time, but still prefers to crawl, especially if I try to get her to walk to me. Everything has to be her idea otherwise she ignore me...and I mean ignores me, looks at me out of the corner of her eye while she points her head at the wall. It is SO cute. I bet in another 4 years, heck probably less than that, I won't find it nearly as cute!

I bet if I had time for a real shower, I don't know what I'd do with it! Niall hates, hates, hates the bath and shower - water in general, as far as I can tell - and shakes if you take him in to bathe him. We take turns showering.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi ladies!

Can I just say...Gavin is freaking adorable
















He's in a really cute stage, smiley, laughs a lot, snuggles a lot, starting to get mischievous but still easily distracted, he's sleeping better, he'll eat almost anything...he's just in a great stage!

Connor, on the other hand, is NOT







Sure he's cute and all, but goodness that child is testing us! We went to Deaf Awareness Day Festival in our town today and I was trying to pawn Connor off on people







HAHA! Ian was his hardest as a 2 year old, 3 wasn't fun but was definitely easier than 2. Connor, on the other hand, is much harder at 3 than he was at 2!!

Ian is doing great, he's in Kindergarten this year, and loving it. Such a smart kid, and so social! He's really thriving.

Gavin is moments away from cutting his 4th tooth. He has 2 on bottom and 1 on top, the 2nd top tooth is *right there*. Definitely my fastest teether, although still slow (which is one milestone I'm HAPPY my kids are slow with!) He's a mean crawler, pulls up to stand on everything, and my husband reports that he is starting to walk behind push toys, but I haven't seen it yet. I'm hoping he's making it up, I'm not ready for a cruiser!! Still trying to decide what to do for his birthday, we have several weeks still, we'll have a party, but not sure where or anything. I guess I better start thinking about it, huh?!

We're still a 2-a-day napper here, but on weekends the 1st nap seems to come later and later, pushing noon sometimes. Then I don't want to let him have a 2nd nap because it will mess up bedtime. During the week my husband is pretty good about keeping a schedule, so there are definitely 2 naps still. And he's sleeping through the night about half the time! The other half he wakes up once for a quick snack and that's it. Now if I could just get Connor to sleep...sigh.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Napping is all over the place here. Both boys are trying to drop a nap at the same time- only they aren't doing it the same days! Ack! Nighttime is AWFUL lately- Keagan just will not stay asleep. I have to swaddle and pat him to help him sleep, then I pray that he will stay asleep while I move him to the bed. He is also waking up a ton at night. Last night was so miserable that I was *thisclose* to yelling at him (like that would have helped?)

Of course, I finally got him to sleep at nearly 5am and his brother woke up at 6am ready to start the day. It's hard to be too frustrated though when they both wake up with these great mischievous little boy grins.









They do really well on days I stay home and stick to a routine like glue, but deviating from that course- like for a doctor's appointment- sets us up for a LONG night. Of course, we have about 10 appointments a month for Aiden these days. SO many things going on for one amazing little boy- I feel like Keagan is sort of being dragged along for the ride, but he seems to adapt pretty well to it all.

I'm working on adjusting to not being the primary income-earner for the family, and struggle with guilt when 'all I have to do' is to take care of the kids. I feel like I am being lazy. I know it isn't true, but I've been trying to do it all for so long that I'm rather lost without that challenge.

I am also considering working towards weaning Keagan earlier than I would like. We are absolutely not there yet, but I am very much feeling the need to focus on my own health though one of the medications I should take is not a breastfeeding-friendly medication. I also feel like I want my body back sometime within the next year or so. MUCH guilt for someone who is child-led-weaning advocate. I need to find the balance there. For now though, he's a wonderful and happy nursing little man.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
I am also considering working towards weaning Keagan earlier than I would like. We are absolutely not there yet, but I am very much feeling the need to focus on my own health though one of the medications I should take is not a breastfeeding-friendly medication. I also feel like I want my body back sometime within the next year or so. MUCH guilt for someone who is child-led-weaning advocate. I need to find the balance there. For now though, he's a wonderful and happy nursing little man.









I hear you!!! I am working on gently encouraging Connor to wean. He has an immunology appt Sept 22nd, if we get his tests back and they show no worsening of his immune deficiency, then I think I'm going to wean him. I might kick myself for this when we're in the thick of winter, but like you, I need to focus on myself, and just really want my body back!

I am working on decreasing my pumping, that is helping. I'm very surprised to be having these wishes to wean (even Gavin!!), I mean here I am an LLL leader, I worked my TAIL off just to get Connor to nurse at all, I've been through the wringer with thrush, plugs, mastitis, working and pumping, a really sick kid, nursing through pregnancies, etc etc etc...why would I want to quit? Who knows. I'm hoping that by decreasing pumpings and potentially weaning Connor, my mind will be back in it and Gavin can nurse for a good long while still. But I do dream of the day that I'm done.

Confus...how's your hubby? Is he getting settled? Has he started his new job?


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2boyzmama* 
I'm hoping that by decreasing pumpings and potentially weaning Connor, my mind will be back in it and Gavin can nurse for a good long while still. But I do dream of the day that I'm done.

Confus...how's your hubby? Is he getting settled? Has he started his new job?

That's exactly it- I'm not pumping now since I am home and that has helped a lot, and I'm hoping that by just creating a "normal" bf-ing relationship with Keagan I can remind myself that it can be a simple and positive relationship. Still, I want my body and health back.









My husband is doing well- meeting a lot of resistance among his family about our family/parenting choices, but doing better than I anticipated about setting some boundaries.

He's settled into his new job and is staying with his brother for a bit while looking for a place for us. He's really enjoying the fact that he's able to support the family on his own- which he hasn't been able to do here for a multitude of reasons. He misses the kids a ton and they miss him, but we're all muddling through.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi all! Viv has a 2nd molar poking thru and two more bulges that are almost there. On one side, I'd like if she would wait a bit, but on the other side I will be glad to have teething done a little sooner.

This morning at church, she wiggled out of my arms and walked two pews back to see Grandpa. She is so very independent.

On my side, I ran/walked my first 5K yesterday, barefoot, in just under an hour. I broke my little toe last week and it hurts to have shoes on. Today my feet are a little sore, but not too bad. After my race, my bigger two did a fun run. Then, I had an open house for my new office (pictures of the space - mostly finished - are up on Facebook under "Body Balance Wellness Center") from 9:30-3. We had over 2 dozen people come through.









Dh is working and got a promotion (small one, but still







). We are looking at this job as a stepping stone to something better - he needed experience with HR/management/money handling to move up the ladder anywhere. He's got crazy good customer service skills.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Congrats dmitrizmom on the race! I have a marathon next Saturday, and I know two people running the FULL barefoot and several people running in those weird barefoot toe shoes. I'm running the half (eek!) but my training runs have not been consistent (thanks to illness, mastitis, family illness, etc) so at this point I'm happy just to finish, bonus if I can still walk the next day, LOL!

The boys and I spent the entire day out and about today (daddy was working) and boy, I'm exhausted!! We left the house at 8:30 this morning, met up with some friends, went to a festival, did a lot of walking in the heat (ugh), spent a lot of money (oops!), then came home and I promptly took a nap. Now it's back outside, Ian is out riding his bike, Gavin is nursing real quick and then we're all headed back out. Must take advantage of the last of this warm weather!


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Hm, all this talk of running is making me feel very guilty. I miss being in good shape.







It is so hot here in the summer that the idea of doing anything outdoors is daunting. I think I'm going to jump into the couch 2 5 K approach- as it's been MUCH too long to jump back in anywhere near where I should be. I really have no excuses now as I'm a SAHM again... ok, SAH and WAH combo, but there's no pressure and I'm just doing projects I WANT to do now.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Ladymeag - thats a LOT of food!! Is that the same every day, or was that a 1-off? The average formula intake at this age is about 30 oz IIRC, and that should be decreased a bit by food intake. Unless that was a fluke (growth spurt), id probably discuss it with your ped (assuming they know anything about nutrition).

For us, A has settled pretty nicely into 1 nap. I read NCSS last week and we decided to move his bedtime back to 7 from 8, and lo and behold hes sleeping 12 hrs. Hes still up At least 4 times, but we'll work on that.

We have 8 teeth and dh said he saw #9 bulging, but i havent. I did feel a molar bulging last week, but this week its gone again. Weve been teething pretty constantly for months now, and i dont even want to know how many bottles of motrin weve gone through.

Our vacation really highlighted how out of shape i am. I did buy a swimsuit so i can start baby swimming classes At the Y w A, and had to ask the saleslady whether the suit actually fit, since all i could see was beached whale. I've committed to walking to the train station 3x/wk to meet DH (2mile round trip), and i want to check out the childcare situation at the Y, i may take another class or two. Its only a few blocks away, so extra walking.

We did just buy an annual pass to the childrens theme park around the corner, and i think i'm going to ask grandparents for a pass to the zoo, too.

Solids are a huge hit here. He still hasnt had grains and doesnt care for most meat, but loves liver and salmon. Hell eat just about any fruit, and will try any vegetable. I found the formula hes been on at a local HFS. They recently changed the ingredients to include corn syrup and this place had the old formulation. So i bought them out. So between the BM in the freezer and the 7 cases of formula, we should be good until At least 18 mos, when ill hopefully feel more comfortable switching him to milk.

I just lost my mothers helper (he got a ft job finally), so not sure what im gonna do for my personal time. I am contemplating going back to school, as is dh. I just have to decide on a career path.


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

Okay, the second half of this got longer than I planned - so I'm going to ask something up here:

How many of you get "personal time?" I keep seeing au pairs, mother's helpers, nannies and the like at playgroups for a local group I joined. Niall will be one this Sunday and he's never been out of our sight - ever. I haven't gone to the bathroom alone without my husband home in a year. I shower with a baby on the floor in the bathroom (because he's terrified of the shower/bath and I bathe him when my husband is home). I do housework with a little guy trailing me or worn. Don't get me started on "alone time" with my husband. Is the the norm and I'm seeing lots of privileged folks with help or I am the one that's on the fringe? There's no way that I could afford to hire someone to come in to watch Niall or help with the housework - we can't afford it. I'm home partially because we can't afford reasonable childcare on what I make in a year (not to mention that the childcare center hours here would make getting a job for me very... interesting. My husband's out too early and works too late to do the drop off or the pickup - so I'd have to do both within center hours, and then travel to a job and presumably work at least 8 hours and then travel back to the daycare center to pick him up.)

I need to exercise - it's becoming a serious health problem - and my neighborhood is not safe for us to walk alone (dogs/cars/poor sidewalks) and Niall does not allow me to do videos; he spends the whole time pulling on me, screaming, knocking things over and I can't afford a membership to a Y here ($75/month, don't have that sitting around) or other gym that has (questionable, staffed by teens) daycare. I certainly can't afford the $100 - $125/month for the mom-and-baby stuff I've seen. I had some luck walking with kismetbaby with our stroller, so I thought I'd attempt to repeat that adventure - drove somewhere safe to walk with the stroller, loaded him in clean, dry, recently fed, recently napped, appropriately dressed, with a toy tethered to the stroller. He screamed the ENTIRE time he was in the stroller. I don't know what I'm going to do about getting some exercise - I do know my doctor is getting kind of pushy about it. I think I'm going to tell him to hire me a nanny.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Ladymeag - thats a LOT of food!! Is that the same every day, or was that a 1-off? The average formula intake at this age is about 30 oz IIRC, and that should be decreased a bit by food intake. Unless that was a fluke (growth spurt), id probably discuss it with your ped (assuming they know anything about nutrition).

The best pediatrician I've found, so far, that takes our insurance, has been pushing me to switch him to diluted juice or cow's milk for about two months. He wanted formula intake around 24 ounces at the 9 month appointment.

That food listing for that day was a one-off (well, an occasional thing) because he all but stops eating, as I said in that post, right before some teeth come in and then the day after the erupt, he suddenly wants everything in sight. His average day looks more like yesterday: a banana and 1/8 a cup of multigrain os for breakfast, about two ounces of cheese and half a pear for lunch, about 2 tablespoons each of peas, summer squash, carrot and potato for dinner with a snack of about 1/8 cup of Annie's Cheddar Bunnies somewhere in there; somewhere between 32 and 40 ounces of formula.

We do offer him water regularly instead of the formula - he'll push it away if that's not what he wants. We provide as much fruit, vegetables, whole-milk organic cheeses, black and red beans and other finger food as he wants to eat - he usually gets a mix of these things (base ingredients from our meals without any butter, salt or cooking other than simple saute, baking or steaming) and is allowed to pick out what he wants and request more (before by banging on the tray, now with pointing or a sign and a "Mamama, NOM NOM NOM"). He's not very interested in meats. The push to limit his formula intake based on an average (for a kid that's not average size - he's tall, with a large head size and heavy but not for his height and not fat - he doesn't have rolls of fat or anything), switch him now to juice (empty calories), cow's milk (not age-appropriate) or only offer water while he's screaming about being hungry seems... counter-intuitive to me.

People who haven't seen him often don't believe me that he's not a Michelin-man-like stack of rolls and spare tires. Here's a picture of him from late August, eating some watermelon he "liberated" from another kid at a park playdate. The clothing he is wearing in this picture is Children's Place and Old Navy 18-24 month size; this clothing is too short (his belly sticks out the bottom a bit) now. http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2995041_n.jpg

Sorry if I seem to have over-provided information - part of my thing is this: My parents schedule-fed me, then limited based on averages/"recommended intake"/calorie counts, refused me food/seconds so I "wouldn't get fat," kept all eating limited to meal-times only, had a "clear-your-plate" rule about all foods (not even just a two-bite rule) for me only (so, I wasn't allowed to over OR under eat, based on their menu and schedule) and I am the ONLY one of my parent's children that is fat. All four of my siblings were not limited in such a way - my older siblings because they grew up in a different home that didn't have these rules and my younger siblings because they were demand-fed for a variety of reasons including "boys don't get fat like girls." I have health conditions that doctors have attributed to being underfed as a child, I have metabolic problems, I'm shorter than the rest of my family by a foot or more, I have severe security issues around food (related to this and homelessness as a teen) - it just doesn't seem like coincidence to me. If you're interested, I can point you to some resources online about family feeding dynamics, nutritionist information, information from counselors and psychologists on the "food battle" and how it affects children/teens/adults and other things.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi mamas!









Noam is just bursting with language lately. . .although its all sign for him. He does now say "mama", but its usually "mamammaamaamama" when I am trying to do something else like wash dishes (god forbid!). Still its the cutest thing. He has really gravitated towards signing though and I'm so glad that I have been using it with him. Just this weekend he signed 4 words that he had never signed before!

He's still flopping between one and two naps. The only predictable thing I have been able to see is that he will get about the same amount of sleep in a 24 hour period. So if he goes to bed late or wakes up early then he'll likely have two naps. But yes, its very frustrating and makes getting anything done hard.

He's just a ball of energy these days. Happy as can be, but wants to be going, going, going. We go to a park almost everyday so he can burn off some energy. And he loves it--he can climb to the top of the play structures and then wants me to go down the slide with him.

Food, he seems to be on and off. He still nurses a lot (and yes, still about every 3 hours at night too). I'd say he gets at least 75% of his calories from BM still. And he'l have days or weeks where he doesn't want anything I offer and then other days where he eats a ton (relatively speaking). He's pretty picky about food in general and he doesn't like sitting in the high chair. I find he eats best if we eat picnic style and he if he gets to eat exactly what I'm eating.

We're having so much fun lately. . .most of the time I don't even miss not having any me time or any non-kid grown-up time. Sometimes though. .. .

Ladymeg--I wonder if Niall isn't getting enough protein and that's why he still wants so much formula? Seems like he eats a lot of fruit and not as much beans/meats. He really seems healthy though; big, but not "fat" (and I've been around him IRL). I definitely don't believe in restricting or forcing food on babies or children. I really think they know when they are hungy and when they are full and I think that they can tend to eat a lot one day and not much the next and this is normal.


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

Lack of protien may be the cause - anyone got some good non-soy suggestions on protien sources? He'll eat a few beans at a sitting, meat is less predictable - he often won't eat it at all, even if he has eaten that type of meat before. He does eat a lot of fruit and vegetables - seems to be what he picks out the most of what I put in front of him.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladymeag* 
Okay, the second half of this got longer than I planned - so I'm going to ask something up here:

How many of you get "personal time?" I keep seeing au pairs, mother's helpers, nannies and the like at playgroups for a local group I joined. Niall will be one this Sunday and he's never been out of our sight - ever. I haven't gone to the bathroom alone without my husband home in a year. I shower with a baby on the floor in the bathroom (because he's terrified of the shower/bath and I bathe him when my husband is home). I do housework with a little guy trailing me or worn. Don't get me started on "alone time" with my husband. Is the the norm and I'm seeing lots of privileged folks with help or I am the one that's on the fringe? There's no way that I could afford to hire someone to come in to watch Niall or help with the housework - we can't afford it. I'm home partially because we can't afford reasonable childcare on what I make in a year (not to mention that the childcare center hours here would make getting a job for me very... interesting. My husband's out too early and works too late to do the drop off or the pickup - so I'd have to do both within center hours, and then travel to a job and presumably work at least 8 hours and then travel back to the daycare center to pick him up.)

I need to exercise - it's becoming a serious health problem - and my neighborhood is not safe for us to walk alone (dogs/cars/poor sidewalks) and Niall does not allow me to do videos; he spends the whole time pulling on me, screaming, knocking things over and I can't afford a membership to a Y here ($75/month, don't have that sitting around) or other gym that has (questionable, staffed by teens) daycare. I certainly can't afford the $100 - $125/month for the mom-and-baby stuff I've seen. I had some luck walking with kismetbaby with our stroller, so I thought I'd attempt to repeat that adventure - drove somewhere safe to walk with the stroller, loaded him in clean, dry, recently fed, recently napped, appropriately dressed, with a toy tethered to the stroller. He screamed the ENTIRE time he was in the stroller. I don't know what I'm going to do about getting some exercise - I do know my doctor is getting kind of pushy about it. I think I'm going to tell him to hire me a nanny.

The best pediatrician I've found, so far, that takes our insurance, has been pushing me to switch him to diluted juice or cow's milk for about two months. He wanted formula intake around 24 ounces at the 9 month appointment.

That food listing for that day was a one-off (well, an occasional thing) because he all but stops eating, as I said in that post, right before some teeth come in and then the day after the erupt, he suddenly wants everything in sight. His average day looks more like yesterday: a banana and 1/8 a cup of multigrain os for breakfast, about two ounces of cheese and half a pear for lunch, about 2 tablespoons each of peas, summer squash, carrot and potato for dinner with a snack of about 1/8 cup of Annie's Cheddar Bunnies somewhere in there; somewhere between 32 and 40 ounces of formula.

We do offer him water regularly instead of the formula - he'll push it away if that's not what he wants. We provide as much fruit, vegetables, whole-milk organic cheeses, black and red beans and other finger food as he wants to eat - he usually gets a mix of these things (base ingredients from our meals without any butter, salt or cooking other than simple saute, baking or steaming) and is allowed to pick out what he wants and request more (before by banging on the tray, now with pointing or a sign and a "Mamama, NOM NOM NOM"). He's not very interested in meats. The push to limit his formula intake based on an average (for a kid that's not average size - he's tall, with a large head size and heavy but not for his height and not fat - he doesn't have rolls of fat or anything), switch him now to juice (empty calories), cow's milk (not age-appropriate) or only offer water while he's screaming about being hungry seems... counter-intuitive to me.

People who haven't seen him often don't believe me that he's not a Michelin-man-like stack of rolls and spare tires. Here's a picture of him from late August, eating some watermelon he "liberated" from another kid at a park playdate. The clothing he is wearing in this picture is Children's Place and Old Navy 18-24 month size; this clothing is too short (his belly sticks out the bottom a bit) now. http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2995041_n.jpg

Sorry if I seem to have over-provided information - part of my thing is this: My parents schedule-fed me, then limited based on averages/"recommended intake"/calorie counts, refused me food/seconds so I "wouldn't get fat," kept all eating limited to meal-times only, had a "clear-your-plate" rule about all foods (not even just a two-bite rule) for me only (so, I wasn't allowed to over OR under eat, based on their menu and schedule) and I am the ONLY one of my parent's children that is fat. All four of my siblings were not limited in such a way - my older siblings because they grew up in a different home that didn't have these rules and my younger siblings because they were demand-fed for a variety of reasons including "boys don't get fat like girls." I have health conditions that doctors have attributed to being underfed as a child, I have metabolic problems, I'm shorter than the rest of my family by a foot or more, I have severe security issues around food (related to this and homelessness as a teen) - it just doesn't seem like coincidence to me. If you're interested, I can point you to some resources online about family feeding dynamics, nutritionist information, information from counselors and psychologists on the "food battle" and how it affects children/teens/adults and other things.

i didn't see your original post but not only does that not seem like an outrageous amount of food (i don't know about the formula) but as far as i know in my un-expert opinion, babes will regulate themselves so i just feed until she's done.
i agree that maybe more protein is in order....i also noticed that you mentioned that you specifically give him foods without butter etc...but babies really need alot of fats too. i make a big effort to always think about adding proteins and fats. if he's having beans, coat them in olive oil and some seasonings if he likes. heat stuff up in butter or olive oil. i'll even make a balsamic vinaigrette (again...the olive oil...) to coat strawberries or blueberries with to get that extra kick. coconut milk is great. avocadoes but dd hates em.
we do eggs, dd loves ground beef in any format but she's a meat lover. i wouldn't touch the soy either but what about seitan or those other fake meats out there?
anyway....if it helps, ada can shovel down some food. literally i've given her what ended up being adult sized portions of dishes. she ate 1.5 ears or corn one night in addition to the hamburger and when she poo'ed at daycare i had her teachers yelling at me for 2 days. but she's also only in the 25th percentile for weight so really i don't see how there could be a correlation between meal size and fatty babies (not like fatty babies are necessarily unhealthy anyway.)


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

oh and p.s. i actually started working just to get personal time, if that makes any sense. that's how little "me" time i was getting.
but my state provides daycare assistance which pays for her (to be at the same school i work at so it's a win-win)...otherwise it wouldn;t make any financial sense. infant/toddler care is only slightly less that what i would make.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

what do you put your guys in to sleep?
Rowan has been sleeping in tshirt and shorts/jammie pants all summer. We have AC so our house is regulated throughout the year... but I know I sleep with more blankets as it gets colder (why is that, btw? You'd think thermostat meant.... Same Temp all year long). It's not necessarily Cold here yet, but definitely cooler.
Tonight is his first night in long sleeve jammies with feet. He's been up ALL night - when I finish typing, it'll be my 4th time going in, in 4hrs. I already gave him some pseudo-tylenol for the second top tooth he's cutting. And he's had an extra bottle, and had a diaper change. He wasn't HOT nor sweaty. But... something is amiss.

He's always actually slept with blankets. Every time I go get him, he's under the blankets, and certainly when he sleeps with us.

Maybe he's not liking the full-body jammies?


----------



## Missinnyc (Aug 21, 2003)

We don't bother going out to nice places- lol. We will sometimes order take-away and go to the park with it as that works MUCH better.


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

tzs: Thanks.







The butter, specifically, has been advised against as he gets formula that's high in fat, loves avocados, eats plenty of cheese. He's still very much in an "I must feed myself" place - so coating foods with something slippery, while probably funny, would frustrate him to no end.

JordanKX: I put a zip-up hoodie on Niall for the first time since last winter two days ago. He screamed and pulled at it and arched his back. You'd think I put a suit of nails on him. I don't know how I'm going to handle getting him to wear a sweater (it's never cold enough here for a coat.) Then again, his dad wears shorts year-round - even when we lived in Seattle and it was in the 20s for weeks two years ago. I've seen my husband wear a coat ONCE - when the temperatures were in the single-digits AND the power went out.

Niall figured out what his (very new) top teeth are for! He's shredding everything in sight. It reminds me of having a puppy. He wants to chew on my shoes, our hats, cardboard, paper. Chew, chew, chew.

I'm ready for him to be walking. He can stand up on his own - but doesn't particularly seem interested in doing so. He'll now walk with me if I hold his hand (just the one!) but only for about ten steps and then he decides that he must crawl. His birthday is this Sunday but we're going to see Grandma (a three hour drive from here) the next weekend. My husband says he'll probably start walking there just to show off.


----------



## Missinnyc (Aug 21, 2003)

Someone must have hacked my account- that reply above is not me posting! Who posted that!?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Ladymeag - i wasnt trying to be insulting or insinuate anything, which is why i asked if that was a normal amt of food. All i have to go by is my little, who kismet dubbed godzilla. I get the same responses - hes been 20 lbs since maybe 9 mos and everyone assumes hes a chub, but in fact if it werent for CDs, his pants wouldnt stay up. And ATM he is wearing a pair of woolies i had made for him at 3 mos. Theyre shorts now, but they still fit in the waist.

Sounds like you need a new ped. Have you asked in FYT about peds abit further out? Not that we actually do WBV, but our ped group is supposedly great about this kind of thing. My prob is i have to pay out of pocket to see them. They have several offices, but i think the furthest s one is pleasanton, which is still a bit far for you.

Anyway, A will have a day of eating like you said above, but its a one-off and then the next day hes back down to a "regular day" amt. I was just thinking if that was an everyday amt, my first thought was metabolic disorder.

As for the mothers helper/finances question, i SAH, but cant get a whole lot done, so DH budgeted to let me hire help a few hrs a week just so i dont go nutso. Im never further than the next room, and sometimes in the same room if he comes looking for me. But the MH's job is to keep him entertained and prevent him from climbing on me while im trying to get something done (usually something involving sharp instruments or hot liquids). He was just a neighbor who really likes kids who was out of work and we knew they were struggling, so this was our way of helping out. Now that hes gotten a job, dunno what were gonna do. As much as DH would like me to go back to work, a single phone call to find out how much FT childcare in his office building costs quashed that.

I do know that weve formed a playgroup of MDC mamas here and yesterday i was discussing w one of the other moms the pissibility of a sitting swap. Ive also had another MDCer watch him once. But, i think my situation is a little different. We have relationships w dozens of moms because of milk donations, and there are several of them that i would trust to watch him - after all i trust them to feed him. Ive really had to come out of my shell and reach out to other moms because of it, so ive formed more relationships in the last year than i did in the 8 previous. In fact, I'd let kismet nurse him if i thought he wouldnt bite her.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Cristeen! Just read your post above and felt like saying hi. Sorry we aren't just a little closer. . .N still doesn't do well in the car past about 20min. Ladymeg and I have been getting together around here though if you ever want to join in. There's a nice park walking distance from my house.

I'm donating a tiny bit of milk now to a local newborn, but I just don't have the extra supply I used to. Not sure what N would think if I were to nurse another at this point--he is very possessive of his nursies! So A might be the one getting bit in that scenario









I too have made a lot more connections as a mom. N really helped pull me out of my shell. . .or maybe just gave me something to instantly have in common with other women. I have met a lot of great AP moms in the past year, and of course am so glad I kept in touch with everyone from our DDC and now even know some of you IRL.


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi mamas! What the heck are we doing over here? I'm so not ready...but I guess my baby is...Zoe will be 1 a week from today and she's been walking since August 27th, just 6 days after she turned 11 months. My DS didn't walk til he was 12.5 months so I was totally surprised! She has 6 teeth now (also different from my DS, who had NO teeth yet when he turned 1!) She says "Bye-bye" and waves Hi and Bye, says mama and dada, and today picked up a ball and said, "ball-ball!" so cute! She will toddle over to me and lay her head down on my chest and give me a big hug, and if you tell her "Can I have a hug?" she'll do it again. She is so adorable, I love this stage. I'm super excited for her party on Saturday. She can't have birthday cake because she is allergic to eggs and I don't want to give her grains yet due to what her allergy is (FPIES if anyone is interested, and I don't know if eggs are the only thing she reacts to and don't want to find out by having to rush her to the ER in shock during her birthday party!) so I got her this adorable crocheted stuffed cupcake to give her for her birthday "cake" and I"m going to make her a sort of ice cream cake for her to eat from frozen bananas with other fruit on top. I also made a scrapbook photobook for her from Shutterfly documenting her 1st year, and it came out really nice.

I will try to be on this thread more often! Now to go back and read what everyone else is up to!


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladymeag* 
I need to exercise - it's becoming a serious health problem - and my neighborhood is not safe for us to walk alone (dogs/cars/poor sidewalks) and Niall does not allow me to do videos; he spends the whole time pulling on me, screaming, knocking things over and I can't afford a membership to a Y here ($75/month, don't have that sitting around) or other gym that has (questionable, staffed by teens) daycare. I certainly can't afford the $100 - $125/month for the mom-and-baby stuff I've seen. I had some luck walking with kismetbaby with our stroller, so I thought I'd attempt to repeat that adventure - drove somewhere safe to walk with the stroller, loaded him in clean, dry, recently fed, recently napped, appropriately dressed, with a toy tethered to the stroller. He screamed the ENTIRE time he was in the stroller. I don't know what I'm going to do about getting some exercise - I do know my doctor is getting kind of pushy about it. I think I'm going to tell him to hire me a nanny.

.

The Y here anyway says that they don't turn anyone away due to inability to pay. You have to go in and talk to someone, but you may get a reduced rate or a free membership. But they make a point of saying that no one should be turned away because they can't afford a membership. So look into that.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

I was just thinking about posting about the scholarships at the Y. We have one that makes our membership completely do-able. And we get a pretty hefty discount on all classes (including swimming lessons).


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladymeag* 
tzs: Thanks.







The butter, specifically, has been advised against as he gets formula that's high in fat, loves avocados, eats plenty of cheese. He's still very much in an "I must feed myself" place - so coating foods with something slippery, while probably funny, would frustrate him to no end.


ha ha ha!
ada only feeds herself and she does ok with oils but now i am totally congering up a super slippery food-fest image in my head. actually....now come to think of it bananas used to be a terrible issue in the beginning. squishy and slippery...i'd have to coat them in cheerio crumbs to give her some traction.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Rowan turned one this past weekend. Ah.... time... whoosh

It was a GREAT day! Super fun.

And the best idea... his grandmother gave him a birthday-peach. Low sugar whipped cream, homemade, on top of a peach she'd gotten that morning from the growers market. the most luscious juicy peach!
The perfect size for lil hands to grab... he just kinda nursed on it for a while, til the skin broke... and then he went berserk and ate the entire thing within minutes.
Of course, this is Rowan who'll eat Anything, and faster than you can possibly get it away from him.

But still... what a Great idea! Had to share


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

cristeen: I understand - it's kind of a difficult issue to keep boundaries around. Lots and lots of well-meaning people will tell parents that thier kids eat too much, should eat on a schedule, should eat this-that-or-the-other-thing, should wait or not wait until a certain age for certain foods. I've got lots of information surrounding family feeding (and nutrition in general) and would be happy to share, if you're interested. I didn't take it as an insult but I did want you to understand that I'm not just casually feeding him whatever and that lots of research and thought has gone into how and why he eats.

For the folks suggesting the Y - the ones I've talked to here (that we live "in area" for) say that we're over the income cap for the scholarship memberships or even reduced rates. I do appreciate the suggestion, though!

The birthday peach sounds neat! Niall loves the peaches we get in our CSA box (he wasn't keen on the ones I'd previously bought from the store.)

Anyone got a kid with a tomato/nightshade allergy? My bd has an eggplant allergy and we've noticed tiny rash-like bumps, trouble sleeping and poop issues everytime Niall has tomatoes. Rivka's eggplant allergy is more clear-cut - she gets large blisters in her mouth. I plan on asking about it at his well-baby on Monday but any info would be appreciated.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

It's RACE DAY!!!! The Air Force Marathon starting gun will fire in three hours!! I'm sitting here pumping, but my boobs are nervous, LOL, they're not giving up any milk!

I was much more prepared two years ago when I last ran this race. In fact, it was all that training that got me pregnant in the first place







I looked gooooood!

Anyway, here's hoping I can walk tomorrow!


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Good luck with your race! Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

I feel like an imposter... There is no toddling going on in *this* house! Ethan doesn't even stand by himself yet. He can stay upright if we let go, but he gets scared and squats down after a few seconds. He also walks along behind his push toy, but he won't walk holding just one hand.

His first birthday party is next weekend, and I'm SO not ready for him to be a year old. He's definitely big enough for it; I think he weighs around 26 lbs and is in 18 month clothes. Part of that is because of his cloth diaper booty, but he's pretty tall as well. I don't need to hunch over at all to walk holding his hands. I keep meaning to measure him, but I haven't done it yet.

I'm pretty nervous about the party... The guest list ended up being much bigger than I was hoping. DH's family is pretty large, since everyone has at least 3 kids. Which is fine except his siblings and his cousins are loud and use a lot of foul language around their kids...







And then DH decided he had to invite just about everyone he works with. I'm seriously hoping that a lot of people don't show up. Is that wrong? But my 90 year old grandma is coming down from Detroit, so I'm super-excited, and it makes up for everything else I suppose.









Does anyone else's baby refuse to play with toys? He'll play with them for a minute or so sometimes, but usually if I'm on the floor with him, he wants to climb all over me. DH doesn't seem to have that problem, and neither do our babysitters.

And speaking of toys, what kind of things do your little ones play with? Maybe we just don't have the right kind of things...? We have a shape sorter, a few little trucks and wooden toys with wheels, blocks, an "aquarium" that plays music and lights up if you push/turn/move the fish around, a push-the-beads-along-the-metal-track thing, and the walk-behind push toy. And some other little things, but those are the bigger ones.

2boyz - Good luck on your race! I've been running, but I'm not at that level yet. And I did 40 sit-ups the other day and thought I would die the day after! This from the girl who could do 51 sit-ups in a minute 2 years ago!







Oh well. Totally my own fault. Good for you, though!


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

I did it!!! My feet are killing me, I had cramps in the balls of my feet the entire second half of the race, then my calf threatened to cramp the last 2 miles, I also have a large blister on my right heel and two purple toe nails







BUT I DID IT!!!

I'm uploading pictures to facebook now, I'll link you guys when I'm done. It was so much fun!!! I had nothing left in me at the end, I tried to eat a banana, almost puked, tried to drink a Myoplex, almost puked, found my family and sat down and almost puked again, LOL!

Several of my coworkers ran the race too, so we all met at a bar afterwards and by the time we got there I was feeling much better and wsa HUNGRY! I ate a turkey club and french fries (I deserved it!) and now I'm fine. I have a lot of fluids to replace, I'm working on it now.

The finishers medals are great this year! The American flag and POW/MIA flag were parachuters dropped from a C-130. We had aircraft flyovers early in the race, then they just stopped, not sure why. The crowd was great, the aid stations were all themed, the other runners were wonderful (I love reading tshirts at races!) Just a great experience









Who wants to do it next year with me? If you're out of town, you can stay at my place!! The distances are 5K, 10K, half marathon, and full marathon.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...7&id=634508169 Here they are! I made the album public, so you should all be able to see it. I didn't upload any of the pictures of the aid station or mile markers (I took pictures of every mile marker and aid station!) I took 114 pictures total today, LOL!


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations!!























Your boys are all so adorable, too!

Can you believe that a year ago this week we were both having phantom labors...? Amazing how the time just flew!


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diana_of_the_dunes* 
Congratulations!!























Your boys are all so adorable, too!

Can you believe that a year ago this week we were both having phantom labors...? Amazing how the time just flew!

THanks! I think they're pretty cute









I know!! A year ago I didn't even GO to the marathon because I was SOOO pregnant, I couldn't walk around much!


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

I just realized that I haven't shared any photos in a LONG time. Here are some from today; there was a "harvest festival" at the farmer's market today, so Ethan got his first pony ride!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...1&l=0d89c314d8

(someone let me know if it works... I haven't shared photos on Facebook before)


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

What a cutie Diana! And yes, your link worked!









Happy Birthday to all our Sept babes! Still have a couple weeks to go for Noam's 1st, but I am really loving this stage. It's just so much fun!!! He's becoming so communicative (with sign) and so, so adventurous. He LOVES being outside and we go to a park everyday now. He's been going back and forth, but I think he's officially gone to one nap a day.

Any mamas NOT get their period back yet? I still haven't and frankly, I'm surprised. Maybe I shouldn't be as he still nurses throughout the night, but I just assumed it would have returned by now. It's not a problem. . .for now. Another 6 months though and we'll likely want to start TTC. Do you think I'll have to night wean at that point?


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladymeag* 
Anyone got a kid with a tomato/nightshade allergy? My bd has an eggplant allergy and we've noticed tiny rash-like bumps, trouble sleeping and poop issues everytime Niall has tomatoes. Rivka's eggplant allergy is more clear-cut - she gets large blisters in her mouth. I plan on asking about it at his well-baby on Monday but any info would be appreciated.


come to think of it....maybe???????
ada ended up with tiny rashlike bumps on her chin after a hardcore eggplant lasagna session at daycare. i thought maybe it was just from them using wipes on her face since i've seen kids get really raw skin from tomatoes before and it didn;t quite look the same.
guess i'll have to look into it she eats tons of tomato and the occasional baba ganoush and this is the first time 've noticed.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diana_of_the_dunes* 
Does anyone else's baby refuse to play with toys? He'll play with them for a minute or so sometimes, but usually if I'm on the floor with him, he wants to climb all over me.

And speaking of toys, what kind of things do your little ones play with? Maybe we just don't have the right kind of things...? We have a shape sorter, a few little trucks and wooden toys with wheels, blocks, an "aquarium" that plays music and lights up if you push/turn/move the fish around, a push-the-beads-along-the-metal-track thing, and the walk-behind push toy.

Rowan is the same with toys... he is all about ME. Because I'm there, 24/7. He loves books, but loves them more on my lap. Wants to play with toys, but better if crawling on Me, or getting Me to "do" the toys (stack, sing, etc.).

Today, we just spent 1/2hr literally laying on the floor. And I thought.. boy, if you end up in daycare, what will they think of you  You just want to be crawling on humans on the floor.

He will play for 30-45min every morning after first waking up, totally independent. Playing with the rings or stacks; my sister got him a melissa & doug, pin & hammer toy (I dunno how else to describe it... it's got 6 colored pins that you bang with a hammer), that he won't hammer, but he loves to take the pins out and put them back in. He'll also put a block/ball inside an old wipes container, in/out, over and over again. He'll do this for a Long time before he realizes that I'm around and needs me to play with him.

I am very verbal and I sing along, it's just my nature. So he has a few musical toys (ie. the turtle that sings the counting song), that he loves.. but won't play with unless I'm around. He pushes the button and looks to ME to sing the song.
I feel like I've led him on this way... like he can't play with it without me because I sing to it. I did just buy him his first musical DVD (I've been opposed to tv up til now)... and he LOVES it. He is mesmerized by the singing babies. So, maybe he just likes music and it's not so much me. I've forced myself NOT to sing along.

Rowan is also not walking yet. But the push/truck has recently become a lot of fun. If I put it in the corner of the room, he'll walk the length of the room... so excited about doing it.


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Happy birthday little ones!

Grey's the end of the month (the 28th) so we still have a little while longer to wait. He's been taking some unassisted steps here and there... seems like a little more every day. He took 16 in a row today, tripling his previous record.









He's getting his first two molars in and it has been AWFUL. He's fine if I keep him really busy and stimulated, but that minute there's nothing going on, he's just totally miserable. He likes to be a pretty busy guy normally but this is... too much. Mama needs some downtime, and preferably downtime WITHOUT a screaming baby clinging to her leg!

These teeth seem so much worse than his other 8 were. None of the usual stuff is working. I don't know what to do other than to wait for them to be here.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Congrats on the marathon! I'm in awe!

We're all dealing with a nasty cold here, and the boys are feeling pretty crummy when they wake and right before bed, but once they are up and about it's a little better. They caught it at our EI playgroup from a little girl who's dad swore up and down that she just had 'allergies'. Ugh. Allergies my bum.

It SNOWED here a couple days ago. SNOW!!!









Keagan still has only 4 teeth, but he's teething again, so we'll see what pops through soon. He's making the shift to loving solids- and nursing less during the day. He still nurses all night, but it works for now. I love that he is still cosleeping, but I really wish I could get him to fall asleep in my bed without me. He likes to start the night in his pack and play in my kitchen then get up for a marathon nursing session right before I go to bed. Only then is he ready to go to bed. However, he is down to only waking about three times a night now- YAY!


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

I thought I'd share a pic of Viv from last night. http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/d...vcrazyhair.jpg

She's not crazy about sitting down to take a bath, but is willing to stand and be wiped down.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Diana - fave toys here include the Ikea ring stacker , and a melissa & doug puzzle g'ma sent for his bday. Along w anything that makes sounds, which includes an egg shaker, the piano and a couple plastic monstrosities, oh and some aluminum pie plates he found in my cupboard. He hasnt figured out the xylophone, but loves if i play it. Hasnt figured out his congo either (a gift from g'pa). He did just get a shape sorter, but doesnt really sort independently. Oh, and he also loves his wooden helicopter and truck. Some things he only likes if someone else is playing w him, like his play silks.

I'm contemplating night weaning. At this point i just cant deal w the sleep dep any more. Last night was really rough, i think i got 3-4 hrs total (hes been reverse cycling for a while now). I've read NCSS, but what im lacking is the magical ability to comfort him n the night w/o a bottle. I've tried, and he just ramps up and up until hes fully awake and hysterical. Anyone have any brilliant suggestions?


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies! 2boyz, that's great that you finished the marathon!







It looks like it was a really fun day.

Diana, Lake does not really play with toys either. He likes to pull tupperware out of the cupboard, take out the items in my purse, remove all the clothes from our drawers, dump all the condiments out of our fridge. He does not get tired of doing these things and he never puts anything back!







He has a little cash drawer that beeps; he loves that but only plays with it if DH or I play with him. Everything else he looks over for 5 minutes then throws on the ground.

Lake has been teething lately and he is cranky! He is usually very independent but now he wants us with him all the time and when he's tired he must be held. I felt his gums and there are bumps all along the top right and bottom. I think it's his molars b/c he handles teething pretty well but who knows.

He has also started flip-flopping on naps again. Last time he did this for about 2 weeks before settling into 2 naps. I think this time is for real though. On Saturday and Sunday, he slept for 30 minutes in the morning and 1.5 hours in the afternoon.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dmitrizmom* 
I thought I'd share a pic of Viv from last night. http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/d...vcrazyhair.jpg

She's not crazy about sitting down to take a bath, but is willing to stand and be wiped down.










Look at that hair! SO cute!

Keagan hated baths until I started tossing him in with his brother. Now baths are a 2-for-1 deal around here and it usually buys me enough time to clean the bathroom and SOMETIMES read a chapter in a book as they entertain each other really well. He's stable enough that I would also be comfortable leaving my oldest keeping an eye on them for a couple minutes at a time if I wanted to toss dinner in the oven. I haven't yet, but I would if necessary.










Cristeen- if he's not able to be soothed any other way, it may be that he is legitimately hungry at that time- especially if he is reverse cycling (K has been a reverse-cycler all along.) It's helping here to really encourage eating quite a bit throughout the day and a long nursing session (or bottle) right before bed. I will work towards night weaning closer to 18 months, I think. The sleep deprivation is awful- but you can switch off nights with your husband so that should help.









Toys? Well- wooden blocks, megablocks, peekablocks... (notice a pattern?) Also, my boys really love climbing and the weather is soon going to get crummy, so I'm toying with the idea of a small climber/slide to use inside. Also, probably a tunnel/fort thing. I won't have much living space, but maybe it will keep two super active toddlers busy!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations 2boys! I'm so impressed!

My lo's turning one this week, and although he can't stand or walk, he looks and acts like a kid, not a baby. He can say a few words, (hi, bye, and baby), and copy hand motions.

Party is next weekend at the house. I'm catering and getting the house prof cleaned. I'm only making the cake, and have really pared down the guest list.

Toys? DS is sooo into purses and wallets right now. we put his other toys into it, and button all the latches and let him go to town.

Does anyone have this problem with stacking cups? DS can't seem to figure out small and big. He's constantly trying to put the big one in the small. He'll work at it and work at it, until finally he throws a tantrum, or starts crying in frustration. We've tried to teach him, but no go. The best we can do is to show him how to throw them all on the floor, and pick them up, (hopefully in a different order).

In other news... we're done nursing as of yesterday. Now that it's just colostrum, DS won't latch, even if he's hungry and screaming for a bottle. So we are done. I'm still considering tandeming, and he'll definitely get pumped milk in a bottle, but I'm not sure he'll even want to nurse in a few more months.

He also slept in his own room this weekend. He had a cold, we have vaulted ceilings in our room, so we put him in the nursery with the humidifier. we were planning on sleeping with him after that first waking, but he slept through the night.

I agree that DH's snoring keeps even *me* awake.... but both in one weekend are a punch in the gut. i've been replaced by a vicks humidifier and a bottle.

I had always expected that he'd be sleeping with us/nursing well into the 2nd year and beyond.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hugs Tex. . .I know it would be hard to wean and stop bed-sharing before I expected. But you guys are doing what you need to do, and you never know, he may come back to nursing with gusto when their is another nursling.

Cristeen--hugs to you too. No advice, just commiseration. The last couple nights Noam has been nursing all night long. And this is an increase from his normal 4 or so night-nursings. Man the sleep deprivation is hard. I do try to nap with him during the day, but then of course I have no time to get anything done around the house without his "help". Sigh. I don't know if its teeth or what, but I noticed that today after nursing all night he hardly nursed at all. Grrr. And I can't seem to convince him to nurse when he doesn't want to. So I don't know quite how to reverse this pattern.

As for toys, he has a few he likes--stacking cups and ring stacker. And man he loves balls! But mostly he likes our stuff. . .tupperware, vitamin bottles, my purse/wallet, etc. I guess that's a theme with our LOs.


----------



## Auroara Bobcat (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi September Mamas. I haven't been on this thread for awhile but it brings back such good memories to see your names.

Gena turned a year on the 16th and we didn't have a party for her. I just sang her happy birthday like 20 times.

She has been walking a lot within the last couple of days, she took her first steps about 2 weeks ago and has really gotten the hang of it.

Today was her first day of 1's and 2's class. It is a fun little group of moms with their toddlers. We do circle time and play time with the kids and then the moms get to chat.

Gena still nurses quite a bit and through the night. We still mostly co sleep but some times I put her in her own little bed, but she does wake and crawl back in with me and DH.

I also have not gotten my period back. I think I had the faintest, barely there period about a month ago but it was pretty non exsistant so I am not really calling it a period.

I am still a SAHM but I have recently started taking some college classes and that is plenty to keep me busy.

It sure is nice to hear about you and your babies.

Happy B Day sweet Babies!







(I can't believe how fast this year has flown!)


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

cristeen and kismetbaby - hugs. so hard.

toys: viv loves the stacking cups, blocks, her phone, anything paper or cardboard, and the cozy coupe a neighbor gave us. I don't know what I'm getting her for her birthday - seriously considering the Duplo blocks. Oh and given a chance she will make a bee-line for the piano in the living room (usually it is gated off).

My mom has been taking her to the Y in the mornings so I get a chance to do work stuff and Viv gets to play with other kids. She loves it! and when it is time to go home she runs to mom.







I'm feeling very lucky that my parents are so involved.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Cristeen - I'm thinking the same thing on night-weening. I've switched to warm water instead of any milk/water mix, and that's fine, but removing the bottle as a whole... just as you said, it's his main sleep trigger. He can't get back to sleep on his own.
I also think he's going through some teething or growing, as nights have become increasingly hard. He was STTN for two months and then all of a sudden, he's up, 2-3-6 times. So maybe we'll wait for this "phase" to end before removing the bottle as a whole.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I know im one of the last for our group, but...

My little man is 1!!! WAHHH! How the heck did that happen?!?!

Today we're going to try to start swim class and then go to Fairyland w a friend, since DH couldnt get the day off (3 other people are off, so he can't be). Party is Saturday. Where oh where has the time gone?


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Rowan has finally cut his 3rd tooth! The 2nd top tooth is just under the surface, but not cut yet. Teething, or something, is making night-life Hell recently. He's up 2-3-7 times. Last night was Every.Single.Hour. OMG. Both DP and I were totally haggered when Rowan was ready to get up at 7:30, bright-eyed and ready to play. what is going on!

8 steps! his longest stretch, so far. he's taking off from all the furniture, but doesn't make it too far. He's definitely taking his time with the walking thing, but I'm totally OK with that. It's just fun to watch his excitement when he actually makes it a few steps!

One-nap - it's official (I think), 5 days straight. last week he couldn't make it til noon... now, he can. One nap, 1-2hrs, normally after lunch. I'm still getting used to the change in our schedule. He's going down a little later, back to 7-7:30, and waking up 7-7:30. But, as I mentioned, NOT sleeping At All during the night.

Babbling like bonkers. Talking to his toys, to me, just to animate his day. The babbles are crazy and super fun. All consonants and vowels. He still doesn't have "words", but at least it's So Much More than mamamamama.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Jordan - when a night is shaping up like that, I give him Motrin. I know many moms around here are completely anti, but fact is nothing else has worked, and I just cannot go days on end with no sleep. One night without sleep leaves me a very impatient and yelling mommy, 2 makes me an absolute bear, so I give him Motrin so we both can get some sleep.

And A seems to have been waiting for his bday. Today he repeated his little friend when she asked for water - he looked at me and said wa-er. And then as DH and I were trading off at bedtime (DH does stories, I do bottle), I said "say night-night, Daddy" - and he said "nigh-nigh". Color me flabbergasted!! He said something else today, don' remember what though. And he did a fair bit of walking today, too. He's barely walked at all in the last week, but today he decided he was going to. Repeatedly. He can't possibly understand what today is, but for some reason it was a milestone day for him.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Cristeen - I really want to "like" your post, a la facebook. LOL

I will admit that I am not a fan of motrin or tylenol, I do see their usefullness. Especially during the teething stage. Biggest issue I have with it is the constant dosing that some parents seem to engage in (saw a patient who was going thru a bottle a week of baby tylenol! for her 5 month old who wasn't sick). As with most parenting decisions, we have to do what works best for our families. Sometimes, that means a dose of a pain-relieving medication.

I saw an article that really hit home for me yesterday. It talked about JMs (judgy moms) and BWs (breastfeeding warriors). Judgy moms make other moms feel like dog doo when the don't bf for at least (insert time frame). Breastfeeding warriors are supportive of other moms and recognized that we aren't all the same. BWs are the ones that say, "I may not agree with exactly what you are doing, but I will defend your right to do what is best for your family in a heartbeat. And I will support you in any way that I can." Just thought it was a really interesting take on things.

In my class on Wednesday, I got up on my bf soapbox - we were talking about world hunger. I really like the text I'm teaching from as it talks about some of the diseases of malnutrition and hunger being exacerbated by moms stopping bf early (especially in developing nations). Hoping that some of my students will think about the material we covered when it is their time to be parents.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dmitrizmom* 
Cristeen - I really want to "like" your post, a la facebook. LOL

I will admit that I am not a fan of motrin or tylenol, I do see their usefullness. Especially during the teething stage. Biggest issue I have with it is the constant dosing that some parents seem to engage in (saw a patient who was going thru a bottle a week of baby tylenol! for her 5 month old who wasn't sick). As with most parenting decisions, we have to do what works best for our families. Sometimes, that means a dose of a pain-relieving medication.

I saw an article that really hit home for me yesterday. It talked about JMs (judgy moms) and BWs (breastfeeding warriors). Judgy moms make other moms feel like dog doo when the don't bf for at least (insert time frame). Breastfeeding warriors are supportive of other moms and recognized that we aren't all the same. BWs are the ones that say, "I may not agree with exactly what you are doing, but I will defend your right to do what is best for your family in a heartbeat. And I will support you in any way that I can." Just thought it was a really interesting take on things.

In my class on Wednesday, I got up on my bf soapbox - we were talking about world hunger. I really like the text I'm teaching from as it talks about some of the diseases of malnutrition and hunger being exacerbated by moms stopping bf early (especially in developing nations). Hoping that some of my students will think about the material we covered when it is their time to be parents.


ITA... someone emailed me this . It made me laugh and also take a second look at myself. I really try hard not to judge, but it's hard to be careful about what you say. Also, I see men doing this just as much as women so I really do feel that it's a parenting thing.

I hope the nights start going better for everyone. DS has two teeth coming in at the same time, and if the whole day goes like this morning, I know I'll be dosing out the Tylenol tonight.


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

ds usually sleeps in just a diaper, but he gets super cranky when he is even slightly too warm. (like his mama, lol)


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2boyzmama* 
marathon

congrats mama!

update on us as succinctly as possible. we're still living with mil and fil, the big kids are in school now instead of being homeschooled, i still am pumping 4x a day, we're still insanelty broke, i'm looking for a job but really have no marketable skills right now, but we are getting further and further in the hole now that dh is only working 40 hrs a week. he is pulling his retirement money out, but we'll still not have enough to fix our roof and make our home livable in with the amount he is gonna get after the penalty for getting it so early. my big ds has strep throat, and i have a headache and a sore throat. ds and dd both are doing okay in public school, some problems here and htere but they're adjusting.

baby is still not walking and does a lot of babbling but only a few words still. he loves climbing on stuff though. he is not a big eater ever, and lately has been even worse again, i still offer him about 20 oz of (pumped) milk a day, but he doesn't drink much. the bottle from early this am he only drank 1.5 oz. the bottle from 10ish he drank all 5, and i'm pumping him the next one now. i am taking zoloft and it seems to be mostly doing the trick, as i don't cry all the time anymore, though i am still noticing that i get angry tons easier than i used to.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Happy birthday to my baby girl!!! This year has gone too fast.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

um.....just figured out today i'm preggos again. soooooo not ready. i was pretty much doing everything short of birth control to avoid it. i mean, i'm 35 too so i figured it would take months of actual trying once i was "ready." ugh!
and then i feel so bad talking like that too...i don't want my first memories of some new kiddo being "oh f*ck!"


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

tzs - congrats! And I think it is normal to have some of those feelings.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tzs* 
um.....just figured out today i'm preggos again. soooooo not ready. i was pretty much doing everything short of birth control to avoid it. i mean, i'm 35 too so i figured it would take months of actual trying once i was "ready." ugh!
and then i feel so bad talking like that too...i don't want my first memories of some new kiddo being "oh f*ck!"

congratulations--- don't worry, I think there are quite a few of us whose mom's started out with the same reaction.

I'm surprised how many of us are already started on round II though!


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tzs* 
um.....just figured out today i'm preggos again. soooooo not ready. i was pretty much doing everything short of birth control to avoid it. i mean, i'm 35 too so i figured it would take months of actual trying once i was "ready." ugh!
and then i feel so bad talking like that too...i don't want my first memories of some new kiddo being "oh f*ck!"

Congrats to you! Even if an ...oops! A new life is always YAY!
And I hear you on the 35... I'm right there with you. I want to know more!  Have an ultrasound... you'll find your love. the ick will go away.

I have the ick of a not so stable relationship, financial... well, all those normal complaints. Which is fine for us and Rowan, but another...
But I think about Rowan, the necessity for a sibling. Despite being 35 and weird relationship and finances... siblings are SO important.

I suppose it's why i've not yet fit myself for a diaphragm. It just means we're not having sex. Bummer. But since my blood-clot, I can't take BC, so diaphragm it is... yet, I'm not ready to make that real decision.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Gavin won't be one until Sunday, but there's no denying it anymore--he's toddling







Not independent, but behind push toys. He also is getting brave with reaching between things.

I was so eager to see Ian hit milestones, which he happily did early, and then Connor was delayed with everything and it was all such a struggle. So with Gavin, I just want to enjoy him, baby him, snuggle him constantly!! I'm not ready for him to walk!!!

Mom2tig99androo03, I'm so sorry you're having a rough time!! Glad your kids are doing well in public school, even if it's not ideal for your family, I"m glad it's working.

Congrats to all the pregnant mamas!! I spent the weekend at a LLL camping trip, and there were 4 pregnant mamas there. Sometimes I felt the twinge of longing, but mostly I felt the relief of knowing I won't have to do that again. Whew!


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

I am also surprised at how many mamas are pregnant already- but excited for you all as well. I really like the close spacing with the boys. I have a weird passing moment here and there of aww- how sweet- regarding pregnancy, but then I also have reality of 'we have three and I would simply have to keel over dead!!!' I did decide against anything permanent just yet, but I really don't see another in the cards for us.

We are doing well here- dealing with a lingering virus that actually resulted in me developing croup last night. The boys woke up for a middle of the night play session at 3am and I finally got them back to sleep just before 6. At 7am my dad walked in the door to 'make sure we were ok' as I hadn't answered the phone. And.. now it is 7:27 and the boys are up and playing again. I love my parents, but I need a cloaking device for the house at times. No, I didn't answer the phone because I left it out in the other room so it wouldn't wake the boys.










+
+


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

I'm in a bit of an argh this week... I say I SAH, but I also Work from home (limited work), and I'm in graduate school. So, I stay busy with my own stuff.

But I have a two-week break from school and frankly, don't know what to do with myself. And DP has started a swing-shift schedule so he is literally never here. Ever. I didn't think before that I had a "break", but now, I really don't. I didn't realize how wonderful that 20 minutes or that hour was, where I could just... shower, or run an errand or two.

Plus, Rowan has now switched to only one nap, so that time to myself is more limited.

Man, this sounds SO selfish. I know! It's awful!

We do have such a blast together. We are great playmates. But, after 3 days of not seeing another soul, and not doing Anything but playing with the baby...
My mom says it's totally normal to feel a little stir-crazy. But I feel so guilty about it!

And I have to admit, I've broken yet another rule... and bought him a DVD of "singing babies", where the babies sing nursery rhymes. he LOVES it. And it gives me 20 minutes to do laundry, or call a friend. I can see why people use TV as a babysitter now... and certainly why i'd always had the No TV rule. but.... it's been a savior for me the past few days.

Ick. I know this time will pass... and then I'll regret not taking advantage of this time with no deadlines or pressing projects.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JordanKX* 
I'm in a bit of an argh this week... I say I SAH, but I also Work from home (limited work), and I'm in graduate school. So, I stay busy with my own stuff.

But I have a two-week break from school and frankly, don't know what to do with myself. And DP has started a swing-shift schedule so he is literally never here. Ever. I didn't think before that I had a "break", but now, I really don't. I didn't realize how wonderful that 20 minutes or that hour was, where I could just... shower, or run an errand or two.

Plus, Rowan has now switched to only one nap, so that time to myself is more limited.

Man, this sounds SO selfish. I know! It's awful!

We do have such a blast together. We are great playmates. But, after 3 days of not seeing another soul, and not doing Anything but playing with the baby...
My mom says it's totally normal to feel a little stir-crazy. But I feel so guilty about it!

And I have to admit, I've broken yet another rule... and bought him a DVD of "singing babies", where the babies sing nursery rhymes. he LOVES it. And it gives me 20 minutes to do laundry, or call a friend. I can see why people use TV as a babysitter now... and certainly why i'd always had the No TV rule. but.... it's been a savior for me the past few days.

Ick. I know this time will pass... and then I'll regret not taking advantage of this time with no deadlines or pressing projects.


It's hard. I'm having sitter issues again so I'm home today. I was waaay to happy to put him down for a nap early. DH swears mothering just takes practice like everything else, but sometimes I just don't know how people do this day in and day out.

I havent turned on baby tv yet, but I'll admit, the last two days I've turned on my tv show, and just let DS destroy the living room, instead of being engaged. And sometimes I look the other way when he eats crap off the floor (but only if I can tell that it used to be food!)


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats Tzs! I admit I'm a little jealous







I spent most of DS's first year worried I'd get preg again too soon, and now I am worried that it will take too long (esp since my cycle hasn't returned yet). On the other hand, I love my time with DS and don't want to change it just yet.

I must also admit, I let DS watch Baby Signing Time. Other than that I have a no TV rule for him (and consequently I have broken my own TV watching habits which is a good thing), but he LOVES this DVD and has actually learned sign from it (with me also using sign of course!). But we only watch once a day max (which is 20min), so I try not to feel too guilty. . .like you said Jordan, he is down to one nap a day, and sometimes that DVD is the ONLY way I am going to get to cook, or use the bathroom, or just have a moments peace.

My DH has been really busy at work and the days are long with just DS and I. On the other hand, he's so so much fun these days and we go to the park or to a play date almost every day. He's happiest if he's outside and either wet or covered in dirt--preferably both! I hate to be gender stereotyping, but man what a little boy I've got on my hands! Two more days left till he's 1. . .I feel nostalgic, but at the same time, I much prefer this stage to the early days.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kismetbaby* 
On the other hand, he's so so much fun these days and we go to the park or to a play date almost every day. He's happiest if he's outside and either wet or covered in dirt--preferably both! I hate to be gender stereotyping, but man what a little boy I've got on my hands! Two more days left till he's 1. . .I feel nostalgic, but at the same time, I much prefer this stage to the early days.

Rowan LOVES being outside... I didn't really realize this until he started pointing at the windows, pointing at the doors... and then realized he could bang on the door and be let out. He doesn't go crazy at the park yet, but he loves the swings and yelling and grabbing for all the kids who walk by. but at home, he is in heaven in the backyard, just exploring all the mess he can get in to.


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats tzs! I hear you on the ambivalence. Grey had his birthday yesterday and I found myself reflecting on how I finally feel ready to consider #2 now. If I found out I was pregnant tomorrow, I would pee myself with horror/surprise even though we're planning to start vaguely trying sometime soon. 

Grey went from taking 2-3 steps at a time to walking unassisted everywhere i what seems like a blink of an eye. I'm a little alarmed by it.

For his birthday, we went to the arboretum (his favorite place) and I let him put every stick in his mouth that he wanted to. And I let him eat dirt. His dad was a little horrified when I told him about our adventures but, hey, you're only one once!


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm red-hot-angry. So flippin' mad. I figure you guys would understand.

We went to Niall's one year appointment on the 20th. We had a nice, long chat with the doc about not doing the flu vaccine this year. I gave him my well-considered reasons, listened to his respectfully, stated again that we didn't want to do it. We normally fully vaccinate, and following the CDC schedule has been just fine for us. When I found this doctor, I had been interviewing other doctors and they gave me a lot of "absolutely not" about delayed and selective vaxxing. We weren't planning on delaying or selecting - but we wanted the option and we wanted a doctor that would be respectful of our choices.

The nurse came in with her tray of vials and needles and gave me the sheets for the pneumo, hep A and MMRV vaccines. She confirmed with me that those were the vaccines we were getting today. She asked me to put Niall down on the table and my husband said that we'd rather that one of us held him (shots hurt and are scary, so we don't think she should have to do that alone). She went ahead and did the first two shots and then... two more? At this point, I didn't think a whole lot of it (maybe one was two does? Who know?) and we had a screaming, terrified one year old who was so upset he pooped.

I called the doctor's office last night and this morning about some symptoms he's had. (He's got the chest-arm-and-face rash for the measles, the injection site blister from the varicella and some other symptoms.) IN the course of discusssing the symptoms with the nurse today,
she said "Well, some of this sounds more like a reaction to the flu vaccine."
"We didn't get the flu vaccine."
"Well, it says in his chart that he got it. How many shots did he get at his last appointment?"
"Four."
"Yep, that's four - MMRV, pneumo, hep A and combined H1N1/flu."
"I declined that, I wasn't given a sheet on it, it wasn't verified with me."
"Well, it says in his chart that he got it, he got four shots and it sounds to me like he has symptoms of either the flu or a flu shot reaction."

THEY *&%$ING WHAT?! They gave him a vaccine against my explict, stated, confirmed by my spouse directions?

So, in addition to the allergic reaction and symptoms of measles and chicken pox (that they told me I have to quarantine for a month for since he is contagious! We exposed everyone in our playgroup! I've been told before that it's Not Possible to get the illness from the vaccine but that's what the office is telling us happened) from the MMRV, he's got the flu from the flu shot (which is why we didn't want to give it to him! Both of us always get the flu right after getting the flu shot.)

I'm so angry I can't even express it properly. Plus, now my very social guy and I are stuck at home (well, away from unvaxxed and those who have not had chicken pox) for a MONTH.

Sorry for the vent, but I thought you guys would understand.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladymeag* 
I'm red-hot-angry. So flippin' mad. I figure you guys would understand.


OMG I would be LIVID! Sounds like time to find a new provider, as well as file a complaint against the current one.

I am so sorry.









My first was fully vaxed, though on a delayed schedule, and had terrible reactions to the chicken pox vax. She broke out in varicella blisters every couple months for two years. Now she's developed shingles. I am not a fan.

The younger two are not vaxed. We may do so in the future, but after hearing a lot of 'you should really get this done NOW!' we are hearing, 'you need to make sure to avoid immune system challenge' about our 2 yo as we go through the diagnostic process for immune system diseases. The immunologist was very happy with our decision though she does support most of the CDC schedule for the vast majority of kids.

I hope all is well soon, and please, report the situation so no one else has their rights violated in such an egregious manner.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladymeag* 
I'm red-hot-angry. So flippin' mad. I figure you guys would understand.

We went to Niall's one year appointment on the 20th. We had a nice, long chat with the doc about not doing the flu vaccine this year. I gave him my well-considered reasons, listened to his respectfully, stated again that we didn't want to do it. We normally fully vaccinate, and following the CDC schedule has been just fine for us. When I found this doctor, I had been interviewing other doctors and they gave me a lot of "absolutely not" about delayed and selective vaxxing. We weren't planning on delaying or selecting - but we wanted the option and we wanted a doctor that would be respectful of our choices.

The nurse came in with her tray of vials and needles and gave me the sheets for the pneumo, hep A and MMRV vaccines. She confirmed with me that those were the vaccines we were getting today. She asked me to put Niall down on the table and my husband said that we'd rather that one of us held him (shots hurt and are scary, so we don't think she should have to do that alone). She went ahead and did the first two shots and then... two more? At this point, I didn't think a whole lot of it (maybe one was two does? Who know?) and we had a screaming, terrified one year old who was so upset he pooped.

I called the doctor's office last night and this morning about some symptoms he's had. (He's got the chest-arm-and-face rash for the measles, the injection site blister from the varicella and some other symptoms.) IN the course of discusssing the symptoms with the nurse today,
she said "Well, some of this sounds more like a reaction to the flu vaccine."
"We didn't get the flu vaccine."
"Well, it says in his chart that he got it. How many shots did he get at his last appointment?"
"Four."
"Yep, that's four - MMRV, pneumo, hep A and combined H1N1/flu."
"I declined that, I wasn't given a sheet on it, it wasn't verified with me."
"Well, it says in his chart that he got it, he got four shots and it sounds to me like he has symptoms of either the flu or a flu shot reaction."

THEY *&%$ING WHAT?! They gave him a vaccine against my explict, stated, confirmed by my spouse directions?

So, in addition to the allergic reaction and symptoms of measles and chicken pox (that they told me I have to quarantine for a month for since he is contagious! We exposed everyone in our playgroup! I've been told before that it's Not Possible to get the illness from the vaccine but that's what the office is telling us happened) from the MMRV, he's got the flu from the flu shot (which is why we didn't want to give it to him! Both of us always get the flu right after getting the flu shot.)

I'm so angry I can't even express it properly. Plus, now my very social guy and I are stuck at home (well, away from unvaxxed and those who have not had chicken pox) for a MONTH.

Sorry for the vent, but I thought you guys would understand.

so horrible!!! I'm livid for you!


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Ladymeag, I also am LIVID for you!!! I would absolutely schedule an appt to talk with the dr and the nurse that administered that vaccines that day. Don't bring the baby, this is an appt so that the three of you can discuss what happened and how the mistake can be prevented from happening again. Also, you will want to discuss with the dr why Niall is having such reactions to vaccines, it is rare that those happen, and might indicate a need for immune function tests and possibly choosing to forego future vaccines (or at least doing them one at a time vs combined) Live virus vaccines are engineered such that the chance of acquiring the illness from the vaccine is supposed to be very low. If your ds acquired the illness from two live vaccines (measles and chicken pox) and one "killed" vaccine (flu), then that may be a sign that his immune system is not functioning normally.

I actually was just discussing this topic with my middle son's hematologist/oncologist. My son does have an immune deficiency. As I was listing off the various illnesses that he's had, I mentioned a severe case of Rotavirus. The dr asked if it was vaccine-acquired or community-acquired. I said as far as we know it was community-acquired, he was not vaccinated for it. The dr said that was an important distinction to make, because if he had gotten a *severe* case of Rota from the vaccine, then that is a clue that the immune system is not functioning as expected.

I'm so sorry







Please make an appt to talk to the dr. You need to ensure that the dr knows this mistake happened. You need to get it noted in the chart that the vaccine was given without consent (just in case...you never know what might happen in the future) and you need to discuss the reactions he had.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

The last of our babies is now a toddler!! Gavin turns one in exactly 2 hours







12:17am on Oct 3rd. We celebrated his birthday today with a nice party at the park. I can not believe that my baby is one now.

I'm so ready to have another


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

LadyMeag - OMG, I don't blame you for being so angry! Ethan is mostly fully vaxxed (we skipped HepB and will skip chicken pox and any flu vaxes), and we have an arrangement with our ped so that he only gets one shot at a time. It's a pain because we have to go back every 2 weeks when he's due for the next series, but we figured that this way we'd know what he was reacting to, if anything.

I would ask to speak with the office manager and explain the situation/file a complaint. Personally, I don't know that I would ever trust them again, but it could be a nurse's mistake and not your pediatrician not intentionally going against your wishes. Talk with them, feel them out, and then decide if you need a new provider.

Ugh. I hate not being able to trust medical professionals...









In other news... Ethan got a bike seat for his birthday! He LOVES riding. But the poor guy has such a big head! I had to buy him a 3+ year old helmet! Just to make sure, I measured a friend's son's head. And Ethan's was larger than the 3-year-old's. He looks like a mushroom...









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1003465751


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Well it's official. . .my baby is 1 year old! Still not walking or talking, but definitely not a baby anymore. We had a lovely day for his bday, gave him a cupcake for breakfast (which he wouldn't eat), met mama and toddler friends at a park in the afternoon. I've been reminiscing a lot the past few days about my preg, labor, and meeting my LO for the first time.

I had such a rough first couple months PP and such a rough beginning with Bfing. . .it's actually really nice now to have some perspective on it all and to feel so so grateful that I had support and pushed through the hard part. My BFing relationship is one of the best parts of my mothering. I am really loving BFing a toddler--it's so nice to have those quiet snuggles when he is generally such an active little guy.

Anyway, hope these last Sept (well, Oct) babes enjoy their bdays! I can't believe its October again a year later!

And hugs Ladymeag. . .we'll be in touch.

2boysmama. . .you crack me up! I thought you were done-done and don't you hate being pg?







But I know what you mean, I totally have baby itch again, although I don't think I could get pg at this point if I tried.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kismetbaby* 
2boysmama. . .you crack me up! I thought you were done-done and don't you hate being pg?







But I know what you mean, I totally have baby itch again, although I don't think I could get pg at this point if I tried.

I was just thinking this as well- then I realized that while I *think* I am done, I kinda don't want to be DONE.









My DH is living over 1000 miles away at the moment however, so i can revisit how I feel about this when we're living together again. I uh.... wouldn't mind another in a couple years, I think.







Then again, maybe by then I'll be enjoying my newfound sanity?


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2boyzmama* 
Ladymeag, I also am LIVID for you!!! I would absolutely schedule an appt to talk with the dr and the nurse that administered that vaccines that day. Don't bring the baby, this is an appt so that the three of you can discuss what happened and how the mistake can be prevented from happening again. Also, you will want to discuss with the dr why Niall is having such reactions to vaccines, it is rare that those happen, and might indicate a need for immune function tests and possibly choosing to forego future vaccines (or at least doing them one at a time vs combined) Live virus vaccines are engineered such that the chance of acquiring the illness from the vaccine is supposed to be very low. If your ds acquired the illness from two live vaccines (measles and chicken pox) and one "killed" vaccine (flu), then that may be a sign that his immune system is not functioning normally.

I actually was just discussing this topic with my middle son's hematologist/oncologist. My son does have an immune deficiency. As I was listing off the various illnesses that he's had, I mentioned a severe case of Rotavirus. The dr asked if it was vaccine-acquired or community-acquired. I said as far as we know it was community-acquired, he was not vaccinated for it. The dr said that was an important distinction to make, because if he had gotten a *severe* case of Rota from the vaccine, then that is a clue that the immune system is not functioning as expected.

I'm so sorry







Please make an appt to talk to the dr. You need to ensure that the dr knows this mistake happened. You need to get it noted in the chart that the vaccine was given without consent (just in case...you never know what might happen in the future) and you need to discuss the reactions he had.


Thanks for the heads-up on the immune system issues! After talking with some of the other mamas in my AP group, it seems this doctor's office has done things like this before. They claim to be vax-and-AP friendly, but they reported a mama in my group to CPS for "withholding vital medical care" because she didn't give her son the _flu vaccine._ I mean, seriously.

I'd love to schedule an appointment like that with the doctor but they: 1. won't see anyone without a child present (unless doing a pregnancy consult) 2. would charge full-rates for the appointment and we have a high-deductible insurance that only really covers well-baby visits until we meet the insane deductible (this is what my husband's employer, a large university, offers.) We can't really afford $300 (the price of a non-well-baby visit after the insurance "discounts") to discuss the issue. Our plan was to find another doctor but after digging through the ranks of who will and won't "fire" you from the practice here for not vaxxing - we're left with the doc we've already got and a few boutique practices that don't take insurance at all but charge a monthly fee instead. Our plan for now is to question, re-question, question again and be even more attentive than usual about what's in a syringe. The confirmation of "you're getting X today" won't be enough - I want to see the vials, I want them loaded into the syringe in front of me and I want to be sure of what's going on. Yes, I've lost my trust.

I will talk to the doc at our 15 month appointment about the vaccine reactions and possible immune issues, but I'm willing to bet I get blown off. I'll keep an eye on it as much as I can, though.

My guy is going crazy without social interaction. I took him to the park today with my husband and he just looked so sad and kept watching all the boys to see if any of his friends where there.







It was heartbreaking. He's so social and I really, really hope this doesn't break him of that. (Yes, he played far away from other children, only with us and not with any shared stuff - I brought our own sand toys. I had to get him out of the house, he was doing nothing but screaming for hours on end.)


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

DD just turned one the 30th!!


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kismetbaby* 

2boysmama. . .you crack me up! I thought you were done-done and don't you hate being pg?







But I know what you mean, I totally have baby itch again, although I don't think I could get pg at this point if I tried.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
I was just thinking this as well- then I realized that while I *think* I am done, I kinda don't want to be DONE.










I know! I hate being pregnant! I'm miserable to be around, I hurt, I'm sick, there's almost nothing about it that I like! I have large babies, bad back labor, I've torn every birth. I work and hubby stays home, but neither of us likes this arrangement. Our house is too small. Our budget too tight. We have a million and one reasons not to have any more babies. Oh yeah, and hubby got a vasectomy.

But I still *want* a baby. I don't want to be pregnant, but I do want a baby. I was holding a 3 month old baby girl yesterday, and so could have just walked away with that baby and called her mine. She was so beautiful and my uterus was actually twinging as I was holding her. It's crazy really!


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2boyzmama*
I know! I hate being pregnant! I'm miserable to be around, I hurt, I'm sick, there's almost nothing about it that I like! I have large babies, bad back labor, I've torn every birth...
But I still *want* a baby. I don't want to be pregnant, but I do want a baby... It's crazy really!

That is me, exactly. Granted, I've not had multiple births, so I don't know if I'll tear or have back labor again. But labor isn't the bad part. I HATE being pregnant. I have to change divisions at work, I got ginormous last time, and I was so sick for about 22 weeks... Ugh.

But I saw these two little girls in sundresses running through a yard a few weeks ago... And I just wanted to cry. I just keep thinking that having a baby girl would be awesome.

But a baby boy would be great too. I already have all the clothes! I really can't say that it matters; I just want another one. I'd probably be crazy enough to start trying, but DH isn't ready yet. Plus we still need to finish the house renovations. There's NO WAY I'm going to bring another child into this unfinished house.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

I plan to revisit the 'do we want another' question in a couple years. I am feeling out how much of my thinking we don't want another is a result of my HATRED of pregnancy, how much is social pressure- people think we are nuts to have three- particularly my family, and how much is what I want. DH is open to whatever I want.

I also have just made the shift to being a SAHM, and DH is working and our financial situation is SO much better than it was... I kind of want to experience it all over again through that lens.

I can rationalize this for days in my head....


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

I think my TTC #2 plan (if you can have a plan for that sort of thing) is to wait till DS is about 20 months old. That way if my milk totally dries up while pg at least I will have given him as much as he wanted till 2 yo. But anyway, I'm not cycling yet again, so it's all just planning ahead. If it weren't for my worries about DS loosing his milk and the little snag of fertility, I'd start trying again now. I'm both anxious and curious to see if we can get pg as easily the second time around.

Agh, last night DS was awake from 1-3am. And this was after a week of sleeping GREAT (and by that I mean about 3 night wakings, but with one longer chunk from about 11-4am and both of us just falling right back to sleep with the night nursings). Somehow, I feel so much worse today than ever before on a crappy nights sleep. . .maybe b/c of the contrast to the good nights last week. And I'm in a frenzy of house-cleaning and errand-running for my parents visit starting tomorrow when I really just want to be napping. Boo.

So that quells the baby-desire for a little bit! I gotta get this one sleeping better before I do it all over again. . .


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Ladymeag - visit the vax forum and ask, i seem to recall there being an attny who volunteers or offers a reduced rate for this sort of issue. You should absolutely try to sched an appt, and you absolutely should not be charged for it. If the doc refuses, perhaps a letter from an attny will grease those wheels for you. I would absolutely not take my child back to that office if the issue has not been addressed. We have a great ped, we're no-vaxers right now, and they have a good reputation for being really flexible. I know its a bit of a drive, but if you're only doing it once every few months, its not as bad. PM me if you want their info. Also, have you reported the reactions to the CDC database yet?

If A were a little older, id break quarantine... You may want to post in FYT that you have an active case of CP and measles and see if anyone wants a cp party. At least youd get some social interaction that way.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes, what Cristeen said. You should NOT have to pay anything for a meeting with the nurse and the dr to discuss a MISTAKE they made. If you have to, do it before they open, over their lunch break, or after they close. I'd say something like "last week the nurse made a medical error with my son, I am requesting that myself, the nurse involved, the office manager, and the dr schedule a time to meet to discuss this. I do not intend to pay anything for this meeting."

If that does not get a good response, then send a letter with the same request, certified mail if possible. State the request factually: "On this day we met with this dr at this time and discussed this topic. This nurse administered these vaccines to my son despite lacking proper consent for this vaccine. I became aware of this error when speaking to this nurse on this day at this time regarding reactions to this vaccine. I spoke to this nurse on this day and this time regarding my request for a meeting with this dr and this nurse. My request was verbally denied. I am now formally requesting this meeting in writing. Please respond in writing by this day to the address above."

And definitely post in Finding Your Tribe about him having CP and Measles! There might be some parents that would jump at this opportunity!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh, and to address the subject you guys were talking about of more kids... we're not actively avoiding, although we don't have many opportunities to DTD. And after years of ART, I'm not holding my breath at the moment. But I am charting so we can see what's going on.

And 2boys, you inspired me. I'm starting the Couch to 5K this week. I want to be able to run that 5K by my birthday (New Years). Hopefully getting into better shape will help my body regulate itself a bit, and maybe, just maybe, I can be pg again by the time little guy turns 2. Although if nothing else, at least I'll be able to keep up with him.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Just had our 12m WBV which turned out to be a bit traumatic for both of us, b/c they did a blood draw for lead and anemia. I knew they were testing for those, but I thought it was just going to be a heel prick. . .but nope, a full-on blood draw. Even though I told them he was strong, they didn't hold his arm tight enough (he was on my lap of course) and they lost the first stick and had to start all over on the other arm!







DS was fully terrified by that point. But he recovered pretty quickly when it was over.

Boo. . .I felt this was an important test, but basically I hate WBV and don't think I'll be doing more for awhile. We don't vax yet and I hate our Peds advice, so they are kind of a waste.

The "stats" though: weight, 23.15 lbs, which is down to the 67%, but they thought this was normal (he was 98% at 5 months and 73% at 9 months) and I'm not worried about it. He's super healthy and very active, so he's just burning off lots of calories these days! Height they measured at 32", although I'm not sure they're very accurate, but that's 98% and he's always been in the 90th % on height. Head circ also in the 90th % as it has always been at 19".


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2boyzmama* 
But I still *want* a baby. I don't want to be pregnant, but I do want a baby. I was holding a 3 month old baby girl yesterday, and so could have just walked away with that baby and called her mine. She was so beautiful and my uterus was actually twinging as I was holding her. It's crazy really!

awww... I think everyone feels that way when you see a sweet little one. I do wonder how you know that you are done. My DH is already making 'never again!' jokes, but I"m not so sure. I do know that I want 2012 to be pregnancy-free. My brain body and mind need a break.

But I look at toddling DS, and as much as I love the sweetness, I can't help thinking back to when he was little, and being glad that I'll have a chance to do it again soon.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Oh, and to address the subject you guys were talking about of more kids... we're not actively avoiding, although we don't have many opportunities to DTD. And after years of ART, I'm not holding my breath at the moment. But I am charting so we can see what's going on.

We are in the same boat. I'm 39. DH has less than ideal count. We needed an IUI. It seems so weird to actively avoid I've still not wrapped my brain around it. I'm not doing much formal charting since I don't have a bed side table but I did note that my second and third PP periods were exactly 28 days apart. I never had 28 day cycles. Ever. But I weight less than I did the summer I graduated from college. This drives me nuts. I'm about mid cycle now and I have a cold. My mom suggested taking mucinex which is exactly where I was when DD was conceived. The DTD the next morning was slightly better timed than the IUI so maybe...

I go round and round like this.

My baby has her 1 year WBV tomorrow. My big question will be where did her scary diaper rash come from. DD1 has all sorts of crazy poop because of her allergies but we've had none of that with DD2. I only just yesterday opened the tube of diaper rash gunk that I bought when she was born. I don't think it is teething because she got 12 teeth with relatively little fuss. She had cow milk over the weekend but she had it first 2 weeks ago with no issues. Maybe it's a combination of the two. The canines might be starting to come through.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Diaper rash doesnt have to be one or the other. I know we've been dealingw a yeast rash for a couple months now. It's finally almost gone and i think i finally got it out of the dipes.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

I miss posting here. Lately I am sinking more than swimming. My LO is not sleeping well these days, working on her third and fourth teeth, I think.

She took 4 steps in a row tonight which was fun. She's so brave. My older dd was so cautious and still is so this is all new to me. She falls all over the place and neither one of us really bats an eye. She's a climber, so it looks like we will have some more childproofing to do with this one.

Well, I'm off to bed. I need to sleep while I can.

Oh, meant to ask-- we're in a food rut. What are your LO's eating these days?


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

mkksmom - glad to see you posting.







Congrats on the 4 steps!

Viv is eating mostly what we are eating with the exception of nuts and honey. Today she had toast, crackers, goulash, and beef vegetable soup. She loves to eat what we are eating. For beverage, just breast milk or water.

She's been waking up more at night this last week... and crying when/as she wakes. Most of the time, I can get her to resettle with a short nursing spell, but the past 4 nights she's not wanting to let go of the breast when she falls asleep. I think that she's getting 2 more molars and is comfort nursing.

We went to a reunion last weekend with some of my college classmates. There were 3 other little little ones there: 18 months, 15 months, and 9 months. Viv was keeping up with the 18 month old. The 15 mo and 9 mo aren't mobile yet. Viv did try to help the 15 mo get up, but the other little one was determined to stay sitting down. LOL She did a great job of sharing her toys too.









Viv is babbling more and more. I'd swear that I've heard sentences coming out of her mouth that make sense, but I don't know that anyone else would recognize what she's saying. She's also trying really hard to say grandma and grandpa.


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladymeag* 
I'm red-hot-angry. So flippin' mad. I figure you guys would understand.

We went to Niall's one year appointment on the 20th. We had a nice, long chat with the doc about not doing the flu vaccine this year. I gave him my well-considered reasons, listened to his respectfully, stated again that we didn't want to do it. We normally fully vaccinate, and following the CDC schedule has been just fine for us. When I found this doctor, I had been interviewing other doctors and they gave me a lot of "absolutely not" about delayed and selective vaxxing. We weren't planning on delaying or selecting - but we wanted the option and we wanted a doctor that would be respectful of our choices.

The nurse came in with her tray of vials and needles and gave me the sheets for the pneumo, hep A and MMRV vaccines. She confirmed with me that those were the vaccines we were getting today. She asked me to put Niall down on the table and my husband said that we'd rather that one of us held him (shots hurt and are scary, so we don't think she should have to do that alone). She went ahead and did the first two shots and then... two more? At this point, I didn't think a whole lot of it (maybe one was two does? Who know?) and we had a screaming, terrified one year old who was so upset he pooped.

I called the doctor's office last night and this morning about some symptoms he's had. (He's got the chest-arm-and-face rash for the measles, the injection site blister from the varicella and some other symptoms.) IN the course of discusssing the symptoms with the nurse today,
she said "Well, some of this sounds more like a reaction to the flu vaccine."
"We didn't get the flu vaccine."
"Well, it says in his chart that he got it. How many shots did he get at his last appointment?"
"Four."
"Yep, that's four - MMRV, pneumo, hep A and combined H1N1/flu."
"I declined that, I wasn't given a sheet on it, it wasn't verified with me."
"Well, it says in his chart that he got it, he got four shots and it sounds to me like he has symptoms of either the flu or a flu shot reaction."

THEY *&%$ING WHAT?! They gave him a vaccine against my explict, stated, confirmed by my spouse directions?

So, in addition to the allergic reaction and symptoms of measles and chicken pox (that they told me I have to quarantine for a month for since he is contagious! We exposed everyone in our playgroup! I've been told before that it's Not Possible to get the illness from the vaccine but that's what the office is telling us happened) from the MMRV, he's got the flu from the flu shot (which is why we didn't want to give it to him! Both of us always get the flu right after getting the flu shot.)

I'm so angry I can't even express it properly. Plus, now my very social guy and I are stuck at home (well, away from unvaxxed and those who have not had chicken pox) for a MONTH.

Sorry for the vent, but I thought you guys would understand.

sorry this happened to y'all mama. i'd be livid as well, and i would seriously question going back.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mkksmom* 
I miss posting here. Lately I am sinking more than swimming. My LO is not sleeping well these days, working on her third and fourth teeth, I think.

She took 4 steps in a row tonight which was fun. She's so brave. My older dd was so cautious and still is so this is all new to me. She falls all over the place and neither one of us really bats an eye. She's a climber, so it looks like we will have some more childproofing to do with this one.

Well, I'm off to bed. I need to sleep while I can.

Oh, meant to ask-- we're in a food rut. What are your LO's eating these days?

my lilk guy is stioll not walking, at 14 months old. and we are in a major food rut now. he has never had a huge appetite, but he is eating less now than he used to. 2 "meals" a day still. yesterday he ate a good bit of peach in the afternoon, and some watermelon at night. he will NOT touch meat or veggies now







he used to love everything pretty much. i already knnow his iron is low,. so i NEED him to eat somethign with iron...


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tig99Nroo03* 
i already knnow his iron is low,. so i NEED him to eat somethign with iron...

As flabbergasting as it is, my little guy loves liver. He doesn't really care for most other meat (except salmon), but liver he loves. He just eats it off a spoon.

If you look in the TF forum, there's a convo on Organ Meats, and I posted a link to the recipe I use for liver, which contains eggs and lots of cream, so plenty of good fats too. You might want to check it out.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

FYI: As an alternative to organ meats/animal products, I recently discovered dulse, which is a sea veg that is very high in absorbable iron. It is very easy to add to soups and smoothies, that your LO might eat.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Well darn. I just spent some time with a friend's newborn.

It's not in the near future, but uh... I think I want to have another.

I hate being pregnant, and I REALLY don't have the physical health.. but DH has a new job, and in about 2-3 years we'll be in a really great place financially.. and.. ok ladies.. talk me down.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

wow...i wish i could get there...and i AM preggos. crap. well, at least it's finally sunk in that it's really happening.
i have a cold plus that 1st trimester exhaustion and it's so tough not being able to rest when you need to with a babe all over the place. it's only been a few tough days and already i don;t know how people do it but also, i can;t help thinking about how tiring it was with a newborn...having just given birth, nursing constantly, waking up every two hours at night (i remember being actually scared to go to sleep at night because i knew i'd just have to wake up again exhausted), and co-sleeping without actually being able to sleep with a tiny babe next to me....and now having to do it with a toddler too?!?! not being able to lie in bed for the first few weeks? not being able to nap if the babe even ever does?!?! omg. i still haven't really caught up on sleep from the first one yet!
and ya know, then there's the horrible thoughts.....that we have an awesome daughter so there no way another one could possibly be as cute, as smart, as friendly.....
that i was just starting to really enjoy hanging out with ada so so much and i don't really want to spend time with another kid...a newborn....

ugh!


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tzs* 
wow...i wish i could get there...and i AM preggos. crap. well, at least it's finally sunk in that it's really happening.
i have a cold plus that 1st trimester exhaustion and it's so tough not being able to rest when you need to with a babe all over the place. it's only been a few tough days and already i don;t know how people do it but also, i can;t help thinking about how tiring it was with a newborn...having just given birth, nursing constantly, waking up every two hours at night (i remember being actually scared to go to sleep at night because i knew i'd just have to wake up again exhausted), and co-sleeping without actually being able to sleep with a tiny babe next to me....and now having to do it with a toddler too?!?! not being able to lie in bed for the first few weeks? not being able to nap if the babe even ever does?!?! omg. i still haven't really caught up on sleep from the first one yet!
and ya know, then there's the horrible thoughts.....that we have an awesome daughter so there no way another one could possibly be as cute, as smart, as friendly.....
that i was just starting to really enjoy hanging out with ada so so much and i don't really want to spend time with another kid...a newborn....

ugh!


I can relate to all of this- the boys are 14 months apart, so I was facing it a bit earlier. I'm not sure if that made it harder or easier. In fact it's a big reason I wouldn't have another again within the next couple years. I was sure though during the last pregnancy that I would NEVER want another. I was still pretty sure when the boys were super tiny. Now that they are really both toddlers though, I am catching my breath, and I love how close they are.

As for surviving pregnancy while parenting a really young toddler or baby- it's not easy. You have to assert yourself. Your partner will really need to step up so that ALL you need to do is take care of her and take care of yourself. He should be doing the lion's share of cooking, cleaning, nighttime parenting etc.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks....i'm hoping.
he has stepped it up alot lately and he is a much better cook times a billion....but still.....
i'm at least thinking to acclimate the newby to a bottle much much earlier. i waited until maybe 3 months or so to try it with ada and she refused them all until i finally tried formula at 5 months (since she was starting solids soon anyway) and she took it. just to give us some options for a little flexability in who parents and when. (not saying that the newby would get formula...don't flame me....just thinking that if we do bottle right away he/she might actually take ebm from a bottle...i still remember my friend getting 6 hours of straight sleep with her newborn one night b/c her hubby took charge and bottle fed, i was sooooo jealous)


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

My kids have all gone back and forth with the bottle from a very early age without a problem. I've had to WOH quite early on with two of them, so it wasn't an option not to.

DH did most of the nighttime parenting with our older child while I did the majority with the youngest. My oldest is beyond needing anything at night from me unless there is an emergency. My 2 yo was nightweaned earlier than I would have liked because I just had to have that block of sleep at night. If he woke and needed/wanted to eat DH held him and gave him a bottle. Ideally crunchy? probably not, but it kept me healthy and sane.

I think the biggest thing to understand is that it is ok to find what works for you and go with that- even if it wasn't what you envisioned as perfect.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tzs* 
wow...i wish i could get there...and i AM preggos. crap. well, at least it's finally sunk in that it's really happening.
i have a cold plus that 1st trimester exhaustion and it's so tough not being able to rest when you need to with a babe all over the place. it's only been a few tough days and already i don;t know how people do it but also, i can;t help thinking about how tiring it was with a newborn...having just given birth, nursing constantly, waking up every two hours at night (i remember being actually scared to go to sleep at night because i knew i'd just have to wake up again exhausted), and co-sleeping without actually being able to sleep with a tiny babe next to me....and now having to do it with a toddler too?!?! not being able to lie in bed for the first few weeks? not being able to nap if the babe even ever does?!?! omg. i still haven't really caught up on sleep from the first one yet!
and ya know, then there's the horrible thoughts.....that we have an awesome daughter so there no way another one could possibly be as cute, as smart, as friendly.....
that i was just starting to really enjoy hanging out with ada so so much and i don't really want to spend time with another kid...a newborn....

ugh!

nak

i have no answers, just assurance that all those feelings are normal and that it will be okay!









somehow, us moms of more than one have made it work. it doesn't mean it's easy, or even fun all the time, but we're not all miserable







at least not all the time









getting through pregnancy with a toddler is hard. getting through the newborn phase with a toddler is hard! i felt a lot of mama guilt for not being able to focus as much on my second and third newborns as i did my first. i have found that once in a while having someone (hubby, friend, neighbor) take two of my kids so i can focus--even for just an hour--on only one has helped me a lot. we might go out for ice cream or just cuddle together and talk, but the point is that i'm spending one on one time with each child once in a while.

seeing my three boys laugh and squeal and wrestle and yes, even fight, is totally worth it. my three boys are so close already, best friends and worst enemies, just like three brothers should be. i love it


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
As flabbergasting as it is, my little guy loves liver. He doesn't really care for most other meat (except salmon), but liver he loves. He just eats it off a spoon.

If you look in the TF forum, there's a convo on Organ Meats, and I posted a link to the recipe I use for liver, which contains eggs and lots of cream, so plenty of good fats too. You might want to check it out.

thanks, i LOVE liver, though i will hafta have my mom cook it up for me. my hub can handle so many things that eek me out, blood, guts, bodies (he used to take bodies up to charleston for autopsies all the time) but the ONE thing that makes him physically ill is smelling liver when it is cooking. i can eat it around him (he got it for me on the way back from my midwife appts a couple times at shoney's) but he can't be around it while cooking. go figure. anyways i'll ask my mommy









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kismetbaby* 
FYI: As an alternative to organ meats/animal products, I recently discovered dulse, which is a sea veg that is very high in absorbable iron. It is very easy to add to soups and smoothies, that your LO might eat.

cool. is it found in a regular grovery store somewhere though or would i have to go to a hfs? the only one here kinda local is soooooooooooooo pricey i can't really afford it.


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

oh, and ds took 2 steps tonight!


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

I feel like we talk about sleep So often, but Rowan is officially at one nap a day, normally right around or just before lunch. IF he can make it til 1pm, we'll have lunch (normally on days that we're out or have playdates); at home, he naps around noon. And for a good 1.5/2hrs.
But it's.... Odd.

Since he not only sleeps through the night, but seems to sleep 12-13hrs through the night. His going down time has become a bit later, which I LOVE, about 7:30 (instead of the previous 6:30, for all of the summer). And wakes late. Has a bottle around 5:30-6am, and will sleep until 8-8:30. Last night he slept almost 14hrs without a single wake. That was a first.

I had my first paranoid mommy moment, awake and running around the house, NO sound on the monitor... and started worrying that he'd developed pneumonia or something during the night and might not be alive in there. So I had to go in and make sure he was breathing. I suppose it's a good thing I've lasted 13months before having my first moment of poking at him out of Fear.

But he was perfectly fine. Poked at him, he barely woke. And then slept until almost 9am. Nearly 14hrs.

Just seems like a TON of sleep.

Growth spurt?


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tig99Nroo03* 
cool. is it found in a regular grovery store somewhere though or would i have to go to a hfs? the only one here kinda local is soooooooooooooo pricey i can't really afford it.

I have found it at Whole Foods or at a local "crunchy" market. Not sure it can be found at a regular grocery store, but if you have an asian market anywhere near you I am sure they'd have it. I'm sure you can order it online too, probably for a decent price!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tig99Nroo03* 
oh, and ds took 2 steps tonight!

wow!!! DS sometimes lets go of the couch.... and promptly falls down! lol. i can't believe he's almost toddling.

Sleeping is going ok over here. I was telling a girlfriend that I honestly didn't expect to get sleep/having DS sttn until he was over 2 years old. I've only heard of a few kiddos doing that in my family. So wakeing once or twice doesn't seem too bad at all. Better living through lowered expectations.

I have another question for the group... Halloween Costumes? I'd like to do something adorable that I can make at home (for cheap, hopefully). What are ya'll doing?


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
Now that they are really both toddlers though, I am catching my breath, and I love how close they are.

Confustication, your posts on this subject always warm my heart and make me smile!

tzs, I'm finding pregnancy with little one easier than I expected. I still grieve what I feel that I'm missing... but I'm constantly reminded by my little sister how GREAT little sisters are!

To me, it's a little like gender disappointment. I hoped/planned things to be different, but after accepting the pregnancy, seeing the ultrasounds etc, I'm finding myself excited for the future.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Halloween--I just bought DS some pjs/romper-thing that have a skeleton on them (they are black and have bones to look like he is a skeleton). . .I just couldn't fathom going all out considering he won't care or know what's going on. We won't take him trick or treating or anything--just seems silly with a baby. So I got the pjs on sale at Old Navy and they are useful anyway, not something he will only wear once. That was my compromise. He can wear them on Halloween and if we do anything or have any kids come to the door he'll be "in costume".


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought Ethan a money costume at Once Upon a Child this summer... for $7. DH is always calling him his little monkey, so it seemed appropriate. It's not what I would have chosen for him (there was a super-cute turtle costume right next to it...), but it made DH happy.

I'm trying to get DH to dress up as a palm tree, so that they "match"...









We're not doing any trick or treating either, but I'm sure DH will hand out candy either at our house or one of our mom's places.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Sleep is a sore subject around here again. 2 nights ago, she slept 4 hours straight, which was great, but she's been up every 2 hours most nights. She had a tooth that just cut through the gums, so I am hoping for a bit more sleep tonight.

She's a good napper, though. She still takes a morning and afternoon nap. I love nap time! We still walk her around the house in the stroller for naps so I can walk her back down if she wakes up crying/too early.


----------



## dosergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

So I was in in Life With Babe for a few minutes before I realized we are toddlers now.









I applaud all of you mamas who are either pregnant again already or have babes close in age where you were taking care of a baby/toddler and pregnant. DH and I have yet to settle this discussion mostly because the decision is mine and I flip flop on whether or not I could handle another. Of course I would learn to, that is how things work, but I also feel like it would be so much easier in another year or two when DD is in preschool at least part of the day. Of course I also have moments of, omg I love the time I am having with just DD and I, it is so special to me, I would hate to rush into #2.

Halloween...I can not figure out what people do with toddlers, clearly trick or treating is not for us but I did pick up the cutest lady bug costume at a consignment store last week. We tried it on in the store, DD loved it and so did mama because it did not have a tutu. What is with that? I hate that every bee, ladybug, witch...tutus. Makes no sense to me.

DD started walking just before her 1st birthday, in the truest sense of the word toddler. Everyday she gets better and these days is almost walking more then crawlng. I find this so exciting. So far she will not hold anyones hand while walking, actually even as a tiny baby she would not let us do that thing where you hold there arms and walk them along. So i am hoping she learns to hold hands, i dream of walking while holding her hand...oh it' my back and arms that have that dream









What else...oh at her well baby 12month check up she weighed in at 20lbs 3 oz. Height/length 33.3inches...which means she is in the 100% for height. super tall. Anyone else have a super tall baby?

OK, I need to post this before DD smashes the keyboard and I lose it all


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

We like to take the kids trick-or-treating at the nursing home. It's so good for some of the older folks to see life and still be a part of it all.

Of course, since I also have an older kid, the littles will go with us- probably in their wagon. Ds 1 will be Captain Kirk, DS 2 will be Spock. I am working on turning the wagon into the Enterprise.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh, and yes, Keagan is super tall- actually both my boys are off the charts tall which leaves us scratching our heads as I am 5'2" on a good day, and DH is 5'10".


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

I wrote a huge post. MDC ate it. I think I'm just going to go somewhere and cry now.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladymeag* 
I wrote a huge post. MDC ate it. I think I'm just going to go somewhere and cry now.

Oh dear. I've had that happen.

I've learned to copy it all before I press submit.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
Oh dear. I've had that happen.

I've learned to copy it all before I press submit.

Yep, unfortunately I've learned to do this too









Ladymeag I'm sorry you're having a rough time.









Re-post when you have the energy!! Or just do a bullet list recap of the original post


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

we officially have a toddler. can i just say, cutest. thing. ever? he started on his first b-day 09/19 and hasn't looked back. he is walking more than he crawls. toddle indeed! lol
















halloween, meh. maybe we will maybe not.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
We like to take the kids trick-or-treating at the nursing home. It's so good for some of the older folks to see life and still be a part of it all.

Of course, since I also have an older kid, the littles will go with us- probably in their wagon. Ds 1 will be Captain Kirk, DS 2 will be Spock. I am working on turning the wagon into the Enterprise.

ok that is a great idea!!


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Our town has a trick-or-treat thing downtown for little kids. Basically all of the businesses downtown give out little treats. (Some candy, some other stuff.) Obviously Grey is too young to get the treats, but we're going to take him out anyway so he can walk around and see other kids in costumes and stuff. He loves watching older kids do anything so I think he'll really think it's a hoot.

And we're dressing him as a kangaroo.







We got an awesome costume from Goodwill.


----------



## rockdoctor (Mar 26, 2009)

Can I just stop in for a second to gush about my DD? I just think she is the best child ever. Granted there has been little sleep for me but she is just perfect. She has the greatest demeanor, knows when things are funny and makes up games herself. Eats well and a variety of foods. She does so well in hectic situations or around people. Smiles at strangers, is happy almost all the time. Doesn't cry except when she falls hard and hurts herself. Isn't afraid of the dogs, isn't afraid of much really. We took her on a boat ride for hours the other day and had a great time, even with the bulky life preserver on. She doesn't scream at the top of her lungs. She rides well in the car even for trips that are 4 hours +. And to top it all off she has slept from 7-7 for the last three nights, w/o even one wake up call. I just needed to let that out. What a great kid!


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok, I'm getting antsy for K to start walking. He was standing and cruising SO WELL eary on, but now he;'s such a fast and efficient crawler, that he just doesn't seem to care about walking. I know, I'm being silly, and he'll get there soon enough (my older kids were late walkers 18 m and 16 m) but I still am being impatient.

He also only has four teeth, and only is interested in solids as an experience. *sigh*


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Grey was like that... he actually cruised a couple days before he started crawling, but then crawling was so much fun that he stuck at it for 4.5 months before he even thought to take independent steps.









He's STILL getting molars in. I'm ready for a break from teething, sigh.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coldandsleepy* 

He's STILL getting molars in. I'm ready for a break from teething, sigh.

Rowan just got his second top tooth (13months, 3 teeth!)! Molars... wow! OK, I guess I need to ramp up for Teething to be forever


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh man, I had forgotten how much teething sucks! But I guess its worse for the babes. DS has had 6 teeth for a long time now (since 8 months or so?), so I knew it was coming. . .but man, the past week I have been living with the crankiest baby on the planet! Sheesh. I can finally see the tips of both the new bottom teeth, but he's still cranky, so not sure if there is more or these just need to surface more for him to get relief.

Makes me realize what a happy guy he is usually. . .and he suddenly only wants to nurse all. the. time. He hasn't eaten much food at all the past week and when he does eat he refuses anything but bread, hummus and strawberries. I guess that's not a terrible diet as it is, but still. He throws anything else on the floor. Hello, mama maid service. I'm terrified of the molars!

I hope he's back to his normal self soon! He seems pretty frustrated lately and I don't know if that's just the teeth or just a phase. He is very close to walking and really wants to communicate more than he is able to with his 20 or so signs (only two words--mama and abba). So I don't know what is teeth and what is just wanting to walk and talk.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm hesitant to think it might be true, but my anti-sleeper seems to have learned to sleep! He won't fall asleep in his bed, but he will sleep in the pack and play from about 8pm on, and I simply move him to my bed when I go at 11 or so.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
I'm hesitant to think it might be true, but my anti-sleeper seems to have learned to sleep! He won't fall asleep in his bed, but he will sleep in the pack and play from about 8pm on, and I simply move him to my bed when I go at 11 or so.










Yay!







I hope that happens here too! Eventually. . .


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

The flip side, however, is that my fabulous sleeper now wakes at about 4 am, and is only a mediocre sleeper. Still, SO MUCH BETTER than the waking every 45 minutes for a year straight routine we had been in.

I wake about 4x a night now- and it feels like a blissful vacation.


----------



## aleatha5 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello everyone! It's been waaaay too long since I posted, I was looking in life with a babe and I was like "wait a minute...." DS is walking and running, he says 3 words. But by far, his favorite is wawa which he uses for ANY drink. Super cute. He also says mommom and daddad but, he calls everyone daddad. If you are a person, you are daddad.







He has much to learn.

We are expecting #2, which was a bit unexpected, but I'm very happy. We were going to start trying next month, and we weren't being really good about TTA (obviously







).

Mommas with more than 1, what was the biggest change? I'm really excited but also sad that some things will change for DS (he already is getting much less milk when he nurses







) And, I know it will be awesome for him to have a sibling, but will he be ok at first? He'll be almost 23 months when the newb is due.


----------



## aleatha5 (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh, I also forgot to mention that DS is finally sleeping 8-10 hours at a stretch! Just in time. I had begun to think he would forever wake up 2-3 times a night.














I am zonked from pregnancy, so it is awesome that this sleeping thing started right when it did.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
I wake about 4x a night now- and it feels like a blissful vacation.









Wow, you are one super-mama if 4x a night is a vacation! My hats off to you. 4x a night is about our normal and that's doable for me, but not ideal after a year. God, how I fantasize about just sleeping all the way through the night with no one pinching me, rolling on me, sucking on me, kicking me. . ..







But I do love snuggling my little nurser at night too







, so I'm not quite ready to push him to night-wean yet. Although that may be something I have to do as I get closer to being ready to TTC #2--both to get my cycles to start again and also b/c I'm not sure I can handle two LOs nursing at night. I don't mind tandem nursing, but not sure I could do it at night. . ..ah well, we'll see. Who knows what it will all look like in another 6 months.

Luckily, N has come out the other side of teething hell. His mood has gone back to the smiley, happy guy I know and he has two new teeth to work with.

aleatha5--congrats on the pregnancy! We have a number of Sept 09 mamas expecting again. And sounds like your LO learned to sleep just in time. . .hope that happens for us too.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

So Rowan's 2nd top tooth is coming in. He's starting to look like a kiddo now, with more teeth.

And I was poking around in his mouth... and He's cut a MOLAR! He doesn't have but 3.5 front teeth and there's something sharp and cut there in the back! Holy Cow! Well, that would explain all the sucking on my fingers (like he was a little infant) recently!

I have to say, my life is CHANGED by "PlayCare". Because I work from home and am in graduate school, I decided to put Rowan in care 3x week/3hrs. It is the most awesome thing! He seems to be doing great with the other babies, the teachers seem really wonderful. And Me... I'm getting so much done! So, while "_daycare_", I wasn't too happy about the idea (that'll happen when/if I go back to FT work, this is a Great solution!! Love love.

AND at his "playcare" they sit in chairs, feed themselves, with bowls and spoons.
Yeah, Rowan doesn't do this yet. He has to be fed separately because he steals everyone else's food (man, this kiddo LOVES food). But it's helping me force this more at home. We're trying.


----------



## StrongFeather (Mar 13, 2009)

Just a quick question.. how many words are all your LO's saying about now? Words? Signs? Just wondering if I am doing something (anything) wrong here!


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

i think i've heard stories alot of babes here talking quite alot but we're still pretty non-verbal. she has the "uh-oh" and maybe a "yeah" and a "mama" that probably doesn't mean "mama." but that's about it. a couple months ago it seemed like she was saying the dog's name alot but not so much anymore and lately she's been saying "torah" although it may be an accident (my pal laura thinks she's trying to say "laura".) but when she says these words she'll repeat after you so who knows.

she understands a scary amount though. i've started watching what i'm saying around her....especially when it involves her and my baby-wrangling strategies.


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Just stopping by to wave to all the mommies&babies!
I can't believe my little baby girl turned 13 months already!
I read all the latest posts on this thread - congratulations again to all the expecting mamas









Our 1 year checkup was postponed, and we are going next week. Baby M was 100%-ile (and over) up to now, and I have hard time weighing her accurately, so that's going to be fun to find out.

She is not walking yet (my back is thankful!), and people around are asking every single day if she started walking -it's comical at this point. It does not help that I told most of them that I'm happy with her crawling and sitting and that my back is even happier.

She calls "mama" and "tata" (daddy), points to things and says"whatisthat" (in our language), and "that",dog is her favorite animal, next to cow (says" Moooo" whenever she sees a toy or a picture of one).

She has four top teeth and three bottom and is definitely teething atm, but it does not keep her cranky for long time - several minutes, the most.
Sleeps 12 hours through night + 3h naptime (between two naps) a day.

One area I want to read more on and hear from you ladies is BLW -
we started very slowly, never did purees - I just gave her pieces to hold and to chew on and that was great, but right now, she is not showing interest in eating anything (she nurses like a champ though), and even if she takes a piece of something - she either spits it or throws it up. Yesterday she gnawed on an apple piece and she swallowed it but after 5 min - threw it up, and it was not a chunk, more like applesauce due to her gnawing action. I am not too worried, just want to hear from experienced moms - anyone here with similar situation? I thought that teething might be behind this...

Take care everyone!


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrongFeather* 
Just a quick question.. how many words are all your LO's saying about now? Words? Signs? Just wondering if I am doing something (anything) wrong here!

I don't think you are doing anything wrong - it is such a wide range and there is no "deadline" at this point of their young toddler life to achieve this or that.

Baby M is saying "mama", "tata", "whatisthat?", "that", "moooo", "av av" (doggie), and she is using signs for "duck", "up/pick me up", "helicopter", and occasionally "book".

She can be silent and occupied by bits and pieces of puzzles etc. for hours, and later she can "talk" for long time, using above mentioned words but mostly babling in her own language









How is Sam communicating with you?


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Strongfeather: My guy is definitely non-verbal (and yes, it does seem to have some relationship to gender). For spoken words he says "mama" and that's it. For awhile it seemed like he was saying "abba" (for daddy) and "nana" for nurse, but those haven't been totally consistent.

The things he does do though: babble a lot, recognize a huge amount of what I say, he makes the correct noises for about 6 animals, and he signs. I'd say he uses about 2 dozen signs (maybe even more), which has been great for us, but I know some LOs that haven't picked up signs even with parents using them. It's so individual. I think as long as they are responding to language, there is no real cause for alarm yet. I think typically the big language spurt is around 18m.

I'm not worried that my guy's behind. . .it's more that he seems frustrated lately and I think once he learns to walk and talk he'll be much happier. Just my guess on that one though.

Kikakika--we haven't done true BLW (although he never liked purees, so we skipped that), so I can't be of much help to you. But my guy is still not great about food--he definitely gets most of his calories through nursing still and he also has a tendency to gag easily. What he does love doing is trying to use utensils himself. . .it's way messy, but he has a ball with a bowl with something in it and a spoon. He's hit or miss with the self feeding and with food in general. I keep waiting for him to really discover eating and love it (like I do!), but so far it's still all about the boobie.


----------



## aleatha5 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm happy to read all of this about words and language skills. DS is not so verbal, but like Kismet, I notice that he understands things that I say. And he does really cute stuff like when he sees one of my cats he says "mew mew" and then motions for the cat to come to him. But other than that he says wawa and mommom and daddad, and that's it.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Got Viv measured and weighed last week: 30.5 inches and 22 lbs.









She has 11 teeth erupted and #12 is right there (I can feel the points thru the gum).

She's had a bit of a snotty nose the last few days - don't know how much of it is the tooth and how much is a cold she got from dd1. But, she will let us wipe her nose with a tissue.

She seems to run in streaks on eating really well and then just nursing more... We've been feeding her whatever we are having for dinner and she does fairly well.









Today we went to a potluck at the Y with my parents. She dropped her roll on the floor and dad told her to give it to him. She did. He told her to pick up another piece she had dropped and she took that to him too. All the older ladies were impressed by how well she listened and acted.


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kismetbaby* 
.
Kikakika--we haven't done true BLW (although he never liked purees, so we skipped that), so I can't be of much help to you. But my guy is still not great about food--he definitely gets most of his calories through nursing still and he also has a tendency to gag easily. What he does love doing is trying to use utensils himself. . .it's way messy, but he has a ball with a bowl with something in it and a spoon. He's hit or miss with the self feeding and with food in general. I keep waiting for him to really discover eating and love it (like I do!), but so far it's still all about the boobie.

Thank you for this - I know this is normal, I guess I wanted to hear from moms with similar experience.
How is your guy in terms of weight gain?


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kismetbaby* 

I'm not worried that my guy's behind. . .it's more that he seems frustrated lately and I think once he learns to walk and talk he'll be much happier. Just my guess on that one though.


That is a really good thing though- the frustration will act as a bit of encouragement to master new skills.







The lack of frustration was my fist tip off with my 2 yo that something wasn't quite where it should be.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KikaKika* 
Thank you for this - I know this is normal, I guess I wanted to hear from moms with similar experience.
How is your guy in terms of weight gain?









He was a monster early on







, weighing in at 20lbs by his 6m well-baby visit! (He was 9lbs at birth.) But at his 12m was only 24lbs. So he's obviously slowed down a HUGE amount, but I think this is normal as he's so active now (seriously this guy never slows down for a second!). .. also he's just obviously healthy and still above the 50% for weight. He clearly still gets plenty of milk and his iron levels were good (they checked that at his 12m visit), so I feel fine about his disinterest in food. Every once in awhile he'll have a day where he eats a lot and surprises me, I expect those days to become more and more common over the course of this next year. I assume that by 2yo he'll be eating solids normally and not nursing that much (I'd like to be preg or TTC around his 2nd bday).


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
That is a really good thing though- the frustration will act as a bit of encouragement to master new skills.







The lack of frustration was my fist tip off with my 2 yo that something wasn't quite where it should be.

Thanks confustication that's good to hear, b/c somedays lately I just want to crawl into bed and never think about having another baby.







He's always been a bit high-needs, but also generally very happy which makes it all doable. . .it's hard when he seems so cranky all day.

He's doing this thing lately where he pushes my hands off if I try to help him/steady him, but then gets mad when he can't do something by himself. He wants to be an adult too.

Along with this phase of his (please god, let it just be a phase!), I feel like I am having to suddenly reevaluate my parenting practices/feelings. . .not that I won't be doing AP of course, but its at that point where I can't always sooth him, I can't always give him what he wants. And I hate, hate listening to him cry, but I can't give him the knife and if he's going to have a meltdown about that what can I do? (And no he will not be distracted or redirected when he wants something! He is very strong-willed.) He had one of those yesterday and I just said "no you can't have that sorry" and then just went into the kitchen (he was just right in the living room) and started doing the dishes and within about 2min he had stopped crying and came in and started playing near me. I feel like if I give it a lot of attention and start offering other toys or talking to him about it then we both get really frustrated. But it's not always easy to be calm myself.

What do you mamas do with tantrums/meltdowns?


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

For frustrated moments, I tend to simply put words to what they are feeling, and try to redirect. If they don't want to redirect, I let them cry and be frustrated for a bit- checking in with them regularly.

While K is pretty high needs, he's not an excessively tantrum-ish kid. Relocating him to the Great Wall O Playtime seems to work much of the time, and anything I have to take care of as a potential danger is rapidly childproofed. (I gate off my kitchen, shamelessly- his pack and play is in there for naps, but it's not a kid-safe play zone. The rest of the house is.)


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi gals!!!

I've been really busy recently, and just haven't been able to get on here







I've missed you all!!

Here's a funny picture to share with you all:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...1&id=634508169

Haha!! I had so much fun that night!

So that makes two races since Gavin was born, the Air Force Marathon was in September, and this race was Tuesday night. My training runs have been few and far between, which sucks







I'm holding on to some weight that's really starting to get me down. I had lost all but a few pounds, then I've slowly re-gained some, now I'm up to 10lbs over pre-preg. Ugh. I hate it. And now with cold weather here, that's not going to help.

The good news is though, Gavin is sleeping much more consistently (waking on average once a night between 2-4am) the problem though is that Connor went through a horrible streak with sleep issues, and both Connor and Gavin wake around 6am while I'm up getting ready for work. Before Gavin, I used to go to the gym at 6am before work, that was the only way I could be sure to get a workout in. But now, with the boys getting up early in the mornings, there's no hope of me sneaking out of the house to get to the gym.

I'm having issues with hubby too. I just can't count on him to handle the kids in the morning, I feel pressured to not leave for work until they're all up, dressed, and eating, with the two big ones nearly ready for school. Hubby is struggling a lot with some personal stuff, so all the weight falls on me. Several times recently we've had issues in the mornings that have forced me to stay home until the two big boys are on the bus already, which means I go to work late. I'm really trying to be patient while he works through his issues, but every time I look in the mirror, I just hate what I see. Then I get angry at hubby for not allowing me to take care of myself.

Ugh. Okay, enough venting.

The boys are all doing great!!! Sleep issues (wtih Gavin and Connor) are resolving. Gavin is not walking independently yet, but he's really getting brave with push toys and cruising along furniture or walls. He's had a mini verbal explosion, he can now say consonant sounds "D" "B" and "M" (dada, baba [brother, not bottle!], mama), he meows like a cat, barks like a dog, and I think is trying to say Connor (usually right after one of us yells "CONNOR!!" when Connor is in trouble, because that's pretty often around here!) He's definitely nowhere near as verbal as Ian was, but he's way ahead of where Connor was. Which seems to be the same with all his development, not advanced, not delayed, apparently he's just...average! LOL!

Okay, I'm going to take this tired body to bed.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2boyzmama* 

I'm having issues with hubby too. I just can't count on him to handle the kids in the morning, I feel pressured to not leave for work until they're all up, dressed, and eating, with the two big ones nearly ready for school. Hubby is struggling a lot with some personal stuff, so all the weight falls on me. Several times recently we've had issues in the mornings that have forced me to stay home until the two big boys are on the bus already, which means I go to work late. I'm really trying to be patient while he works through his issues, but every time I look in the mirror, I just hate what I see. Then I get angry at hubby for not allowing me to take care of myself.


I can absolutely relate to this. Ultimately, I had to draw some boundaries and be explicit about my needs so he could help me meet those, and while I was willing to meet him halfway, I couldn't shoulder solo-parenting three little ones without support and working. It was the catalyst that launched a huge change in our lives. Now I shoulder all the kid stuff, but he shoulders the financial burden. In about 6 months we should be in a better groove.

It sounds like Gavin and Keagan are at about the same place in terms of willingness to actually walk independently. I'm impatient, but also kind of enjoying the slower pace for the moment.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
s. Now I shoulder all the kid stuff, but he shoulders the financial burden.


this is us too (but with only one kiddo) and i gotta say i can get pretty bitter still. the other day i asked him the night before (yeah...i procrastinate and forget things) if he could watch ada while i went to a dr. appt.
it was a huge drama b/c i hadn't given him enough advance notice (he is self-employed btw). meanwhile he has a dentist appointment the next day to which i made the point that it's a little unfair to come down so harsh on me when i ask him to spend an hour with his kid whereas he's free to come and go without checking in on me. i mean, if i want to run to walgreens by myself (which rarely happens btw) i feel like it's a huge ordeal. and then i get the fact that he pays the mortgage thrown at me.
and this is why i wanted to hold off on having another kid. i felt (and told him so) that he should try enjoying the one he already has a little more before he felt like we should be having another.
but i guess life had other plans.....ugh!


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

In our case, I've been alone with them since early Sept, so I've actually adapted pretty well. It will probably be this way through the holidays anyway. It's easier to not be resentful when it's just not an option for him to be any help- he's over 1000 miles away, so I can't be mad at him for not stepping up at night or something.

I've just learned to do *everything* with the kids.

Since your H is handy though- I'd definitely expect him to step up a bit more!


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kismetbaby* 
He was a monster early on







, weighing in at 20lbs by his 6m well-baby visit! (He was 9lbs at birth.) But at his 12m was only 24lbs. So he's obviously slowed down a HUGE amount, but I think this is normal as he's so active now (seriously this guy never slows down for a second!). .. also he's just obviously healthy and still above the 50% for weight. He clearly still gets plenty of milk and his iron levels were good (they checked that at his 12m visit), so I feel fine about his disinterest in food. Every once in awhile he'll have a day where he eats a lot and surprises me, I expect those days to become more and more common over the course of this next year. I assume that by 2yo he'll be eating solids normally and not nursing that much (I'd like to be preg or TTC around his 2nd bday).

*kismetbaby* - thank you! I agree - no worries, they'll eat in their own time as much as needed.
Same here - M was 8lb at birth and a little over 24lb at 10 month - we are going to find out how much she weighs now (13 months) next week. They did not mention checking her iron levels at our Peds office... Is this standard or did you have to ask for it? Was it drawn from the vein? How did your little guy handle this?









We wanted to TTC after her 2nd B-day as well.

I agree with *2boysmama*, *confustication* and *tzs*, it is ok to make a plan for now (and change it as you go along and find neccessary) and to let partners know exactly what you need.
We were in balance and then it shifted to his "advantage" (going to the gym, playing basketball, etc.), so I noticed the start of that and just had a conversation (when we were both relaxed) about that and how upcoming weeks need to work for all of us.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KikaKika* 
*kismetbaby* - thank you! I agree - no worries, they'll eat in their own time as much as needed.
Same here - M was 8lb at birth and a little over 24lb at 10 month - we are going to find out how much she weighs now (13 months) next week. They did not mention checking her iron levels at our Peds office... Is this standard or did you have to ask for it? Was it drawn from the vein? How did your little guy handle this?










Sounds like your LO is growing and healthy too! Yay for mamas milk









As for the iron/anemia test. . .both that and the lead test that they did are considered "standard" around here at the 12m visit. But I have had friends (even one in the same Kaiser group as us) not have it suggested. So I don't know how truly common or standard it is. We are generally very against anything invasive, but since we live in an older house we did want to have the lead test and doing the iron test along with it was no extra trauma. . .I have to say though, it was a traumatic event. I thought they would do a heel stick, but they did a venous blood-draw and it was horrible (maybe more for me than N). They didn't get the vein the first time and had to start over on the other arm. He was *screaming* the entire time and reaching for the door.







It broke my heart.

Both tests were totally normal. . .but I'm glad to know that neither of those things is a worry. But probably with the next babe I'll opt out.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

our peds office didn't do an iron test, but I get WIC so they did it at the WIC office last week. And just used a finger prick - three drops of blood - and I don't think Rowan even noticed.

I'm so sorry about the blood-draw! That sounds traumatic


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

baby bear is walking finally!!!!


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Woohoo for walkers!









Our little guy took a few steps last night. .. .not sure if its time to call it walking yet, but he's on his way. Then he had the worst night sleep, ugh. Hoping it was just from the excitement of walking.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kismetbaby* 
Then he had the worst night sleep, ugh. Hoping it was just from the excitement of walking.

That's how it was here - especially with naps. Perhaps a correlation to this new-found talent, So much more to explore, who wants to sleep


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Uh oh- looks like K may be the last of our littles to really be a 'walker.' He is a great furniture cruiser and even will take a couple steps holding my hand, but truly walking on his own purposefully? Nope.









My oldest walked at nearly 18 mos, my next one walked at 16 months... so I guess I should be used to this now. He'll do it when he's ready.


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey ladies! I have been MIA and just took some time to catch up. Wow, I missed a lot!

Lake is doing really well. He's not sleeping so good, though. His naps are all over the place. Some days he'll take two naps, some days one long nap, other days he barely sleeps. It has really thrown him off and he isn't sleeping so well at night. We've started bringing him into bed at night when he wakes up but that's not really working either. I think he wants the comfort but at the same time, he's not comfortable in our bed. He constantly kicks and spins and whimpers. None of us are sleeping well and I'm just at a loss at what to do. Maybe I should night wean? Maybe he needs to be moved into a bed? Should I feed him more during the day and hope he STTN like he used? Those are all the thoughts going through my head!

Besides that though, he's great! We went trick or treating last night and DH and I didn't expect much. But he was so into it! At first, we carried him to the door and got the candy for him. After 20 minutes, he was walking up on his own and grabbing the candy for himself! He even started saying trick or treat (sounded like tricker tricker)! He is saying soooo much now. He still babbles a lot but there are quite a few words that he says in context like mama, dada, Pawpaw (grandfather), Gam (grandmother), wah (water), thank you, you're welcome, and graham cracker. He has also started barking with our dogs. It's so cute! He is just so amazing! I feel really, really blessed.

I also feel a little guilty about having #2. I feel awful about feeling this way as well. I know that I will love and bond with this child as much as with Lake, but I also feel bad that Lake will be sharing attention. I hate that he might have to do things before he's ready, in order to make the transition easier. It's such a tough place to be. I would like to know what we're having already so that I can start calling LO by a name or at least him or her! It's still a little abstract for me.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

we're also not walking. i thought WE were the only ones left! it's a little strange b/c she's pretty athletic (for a jewish kid...ha ha). she climbs really well and has a great overhand throw. but i'm enjoying being able to catch her, i guess.


----------



## sunpath8 (Mar 2, 2010)

So...I've long been a lurker to the MDC forums, and DS was born August 27th...but is so close to you September 09ers. Can we join in here? We'd love to share a space for thoughts, etc. online with others in the same age range...


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Sunpath8--We're always happy to have more mamas! So WELCOME







Care to share anymore about yourself and your family?

And some of our babes were born in either Aug or October anyway.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi SunPath! Welcome!

We've all been sick with a nasty cold, so I haven't taken the time to post. I always think when I post in this thread it needs to be a long update. But it doesn't so here I am - for a minute. My LO calls me "meemee" it's the cutest thing.

OMG I just sneezed 10 times.

Anyhow, she has said a lot of words, but doesn't keep all of them in her current vocabulary. For example, she used to say hair and was obsessed with y hair. Now she doesn't hold my hair to sleep anymore and she doesn't say hair either.

She is up to walking about half-way across the room before dropping down to crawl. It's fun to watch. Still only has 3 teeth- really 2.5.

Well, my minute is up. Was fun while it lasted! LOL!


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Everything is Dada here. That's his only word.
Except... I know he says more. Sometimes it's Dai-da... which I don't know what that means. But that's it.. dada or dai-da.

Tonight Ro got very upset with me in the bath, pointing and dai-da over and over again At The Wall, and there was nothing there for me to find. I have no idea what he was wanting.
Dada is water, bottle, food (with sign), bye (with wave), pacifier, even dirty diaper (which is dai-da)... today was the first one for that, cause he said dai-da and grabbed his butt.
I only know what he wants because he correspondingly Points (thank goodness!).

Does it correlate that his father is never here? Is he actually ASKING for dada? I don't think so. It's just the only word he's speaking this week.

Should I be worried? I'm Not worried. But... a month ago, he was babbling all kinds of syllables, babakatawamabakatadama... and now it's just... dada.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JordanKX* 
Everything is Dada here. That's his only word.
Except... I know he says more. Sometimes it's Dai-da... which I don't know what that means. But that's it.. dada or dai-da.

Tonight Ro got very upset with me in the bath, pointing and dai-da over and over again At The Wall, and there was nothing there for me to find. I have no idea what he was wanting.
Dada is water, bottle, food (with sign), bye (with wave), pacifier, even dirty diaper (which is dai-da)... today was the first one for that, cause he said dai-da and grabbed his butt.
I only know what he wants because he correspondingly Points (thank goodness!).

Does it correlate that his father is never here? Is he actually ASKING for dada? I don't think so. It's just the only word he's speaking this week.

Should I be worried? I'm Not worried. But... a month ago, he was babbling all kinds of syllables, babakatawamabakatadama... and now it's just... dada.


my son went on a 'bee-bee' binge a few weeks ago. Everything was bee-bee, pictures of babies in his books, my belly button, his bottle... as best as we could tell, it was his word for everything. Slowly he started adding new 'words' in. Appa for apple etc.


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Don't havetime for much of an update, but... Does anyone else's LO just cram all the food on their plate into their mouth? E used to be such a neat, methodical eater; now it's like he's seeing how much fits inside his mouth. Sometimes he has to spit it out because it's too much to swallow! I like to let him feed himself, but I Think I'm going to have to ration it.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diana_of_the_dunes* 
Don't havetime for much of an update, but... Does anyone else's LO just cram all the food on their plate into their mouth? E used to be such a neat, methodical eater; now it's like he's seeing how much fits inside his mouth. Sometimes he has to spit it out because it's too much to swallow! I like to let him feed himself, but I Think I'm going to have to ration it.

Rowan has always been a crazy eater, so this is nothing new. But yeah, he'll put as much in his mouth as you give him. Give him 5 pieces of cheese, all 5 go in the mouth. So we're definitely doing One.piece.at.a.time.

his new thing is using utensils. He's quite good at it! I still help him load the spoon, but he can get it in his mouth and not drop. the fork is even better and he can 'stab' at things himself.


----------



## sunpath8 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for letting us join you!

A little about us:
I have only one child, Weston - who we call West, and he is the BEST baby in the universe







. He was born 8/27/09.

We live in Tucson (hoping to relocate to Minneapolis) where hubby works for a health and wellness resort and I am a children's photographer (website here) and full time mama.

That's a nice, brief little bio, I think


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Diana - Viv hasn't been doing the cramming the mouth completely full... but she will try to hold as much food as she can in one hand.







I have a feeling the mouth full thing is coming soon.


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kismetbaby* 
Sounds like your LO is growing and healthy too! Yay for mamas milk








Both tests were totally normal. . .but I'm glad to know that neither of those things is a worry. But probably with the next babe I'll opt out.

13 month visit: 25.6lb "light" and 32 3/4 in tall








Yay for mama's milk









I found out at the beginning of the visit that it is standard for this visit to have iron&lead levels tested (and they said it had to be dawn from the vein, since, according to them, lead levels do not show accurate reading if it's a finger prick). I got so anxious,but, luckily - they don't do it if they can't find a vein, and my little chunky baby has fat rolls (that are slowly melting, as she is getting taller) so they could not see or feel anything but that.









We are supposed to go to a specialist, and I don't know yet...

*JordanKX*- did they test for lead at your WIC appt?

*confustication* - No walking here either - M will hold onto the couch and make a step or two, but she loves to crawl to get to her book or toy and then - just sits.









*sunpath8* - welcome to the group!

*mkksmom* - healing vibes mama







get rid of that cold, fast.

Also, to share with the group - we got these cute spoons (rubber - BPA and phtalate-free) in the mail (found online - bargain website), and baby M just loves to play with them, design is very clever, they are slightly curved so baby finds mouth easily (and can't gag on them - there is a "shield"):

(if someone is interested): http://babyhumaninc.com/index_files/Page1202.htm

What spoons do you use and please, recommend anything related to feeding.
(I've ordered special suction cups that hold plates onto any surface - if anyone is interested, I'll let you know how it works).


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

kikakika...
get the lead test...it's so important. the thing is, if you are concerned about the venous draw (we did one b/c of high levels, she didn;t even cry) you could still try to find a finger prick (they don;t do it at WIC but maybe at your local health department?). they can be very inaccurate but they err on the high side (b/c there may be residue on the skin) in which case _then_ you would go in for a venous draw. so if you came out normal then you could avoid the venous altogether. when we did the venous our levels came back normal but i was glad that, if g-d forbid dd had high levels, we would have caught it. it's nothing to play around with, that lead.
we live in an old house but after reading the lead forums here i've seen so many kid that got it from places other than their residence so it's best to check.

ok...off the soapbox!


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

They check lead and hemoglobin on Viv at her last WIC appointment - just a finger prick (that she really did not like). Still waiting for the lead level report to come in the mail. The docs in our community pretty much always check lead levels at the one year appointment - partially because there are so many old houses here and partly because the earlier you catch lead levels the easier/better it is to treat/fix.

Sunpath - welcome to the group.









Viv figured out this week that turning in circles will make her dizzy. She'll turn herself around 3 or 4 times, then fall down, get up, stagger and go down again... then she laughs and laughs.







So cute.


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh, how I've missed you ladies!







I don't know why I stayed away so long!

Welcome sunpath! Just jump right in, we are a friendly group here.

Kika kika, those spoons look great! I should order some for Lake. He doesn't feed himself with utensils yet and I would like to get started with letting him practice. I'm just so worried about the mess!

Lake had the lead test and had to do the venous blood draw. I had no idea and was nervous but he did really well. The nurse was worried that I wouldn't be able to manage him but I've always wanted to be the one to hold Lake if we do something like that. I sat him in my lap and hugged him tight. He cried for about a minute but was fine before we left the office. He actually had it done at 6 months as well, b/c of DH's job (painter). Everything was fine then and at the 1 yr WBV.

Jennifer, too cute about Viv!


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunpath8* 
So...I've long been a lurker to the MDC forums, and DS was born August 27th...but is so close to you September 09ers. Can we join in here? We'd love to share a space for thoughts, etc. online with others in the same age range...









welcome! i was a due in sept mama, but i was the first to actually have to deliver (in july)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diana_of_the_dunes* 
Don't havetime for much of an update, but... Does anyone else's LO just cram all the food on their plate into their mouth? E used to be such a neat, methodical eater; now it's like he's seeing how much fits inside his mouth. Sometimes he has to spit it out because it's too much to swallow! I like to let him feed himself, but I Think I'm going to have to ration it.

ds just started "chipmunking". packing his lil cheeks full and then spitting out the food. neither of his siblings did this.


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks ladies - I'll call the specialist to check when we can come in for the test.
At the Ped's office, they had a special go-to-guy for baby blood tests, and he was floored by 1)baby fat rolls on her hand (there is a photo of her in our group site), 2)fact that he could not feel where her veins were (he checked both arms and even checked her feet??!).
I'll ask them about finger prick - good idea (*tzs*) !


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmomroxi* 
Oh, how I've missed you ladies!









Kika kika, those spoons look great! I should order some for Lake. He doesn't feed himself with utensils yet and I would like to get started with letting him practice. I'm just so worried about the mess!

I just let her play with those spoons (they come in pack of 2), or at least with one, she likes to hold it in her hand, and rub her gums (curretly teething).

There is also this thing: http://www.lildiner.com/ if Lake is like M - testing if plates can fly








I just need to get sturdy, oversized mat for the floor (to go underneath her chair) and we're set!


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol, Kikakika, that video is hilarious! That is a great idea though! I'm going to get one for Lake and also his 2 year old cousin. Thanks!


----------



## rockdoctor (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey all!
I've posted in the tribe forum, but noone ever responds to me there. We just moved to Oroville WA. Any mamas in the Okanogan valley? I seriously need some interaction on the weekends. I work FT and am never home to go to the library or park or other mama common areas. I just need to know is anybody out there?


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

rockdoctor, I'm not anywhere near you but I know the feeling of needing some interaction. I finally just did an internet search for mom groups in my area and ended up finding a group. I will meet a few of the ladies this weekend actually. Hang in there and keep looking!

How is everyone? We've been quiet lately. DH took Lake to gymnastics yesterday morning. It's like a huge indoor playground and they have classes for toddlers. It was the first time they went but Lake loved it. He ran around and did almost everything. He listened really well and even jumped in the instructors lap and hugged her. I'll take him again on Friday for free play. I'm really excited to find something cheap (only $3 for 2 hours) that he'll enjoy. DH also plans to enroll him in the Monday class. I think it will be good for him to be around kids his age too.


----------



## rockdoctor (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I can't say I have met a lot of people yet, but there is some potential with one mother. We have been going to as many community events as we can to meet people, but the process is slow and mostly retired folks go to these kind of things, so not a lot of interaction with families our age-ish. DD has been getting some interaction with other kids at the library story time with DH. She has been doing pretty well; lots of walking and can climb over obstables if she's not too tired. She has started to enjoy tv, especially sesame street when we put it in for her. Unfortunately, at our house the tv is on way too often, but that is mostly a result of DH being her primary caretaker. When i was home with her, the tv was never on more than two hours a day. I always had so much to do! I think this is common with men though. I just don't think they think it is a big deal if kids are over exposed to tv. Maybe I am over reacting, but it kinda grates at me. I am at work from 6:00 am to 5:30 pm and when I get the tv is on and I KNOW it has been on all day! Then of course I get sucked into it. It is some horrible vicious cycle.

I am also getting excited for Thanksgiving. This year I get 4 days off, which has never happened before. I usually only get one and then back to work on Friday. We are planning a big menu since my folks and DD's first nanny are coming to visit.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

It has been quiet around here--I think the mobile babes are taking up way too much time to be online these days! At least that's the case around here.

N is starting to really walk. . .he's still crawling 75% of the time as its way faster for him, but he practices walking more and more. He is quite the opinionated kid lately, oy. Wants what he wants and hates to hear "no" for an answer. I am trying to work with his frustration the best I can, he is happier all around when he gets plenty of physical activity, so I try to fulfill that. So much for my visions of a quiet little toddler who will just play with his toys indoors! Course I wouldn't trade DS in for anything, but it can be really tiring, especially on the weekends when DH and I want to laze around a bit together. . .that's just not happening these days. He's signing up a storm, but still not talking, although I think I have recognized his first real word beyond mama and nana (nurse), "go". Figures as he loves anything on wheels. . .he's been saying it for a few days (maybe a week) now, but it sounded like "doh" to me and it just didn't click. Then we were playing with cars and he was using it every time he pushed the car and I though, "ooooh. . .GO"!

I deal with loneliness too and we've been in this place for a year now and I have met plenty of mamas. I think it's partly just being a parent, especially a SAH parent. I don't know, maybe it's just me and I find it hard to connect with people. I think I have also felt lonely b/c DH and I don't have the time for each other we used to. So somedays it feels like it's just me and a cranky toddler and no one who gets it! Funnily, of all the mamas I've met, the one I am closest to is someone I met through MDC (yay for real life MDC friends!). So thank goodness for MDC and this group!


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

well, we just started "walking." it's not much...she'll take a couple steps, realize what she's doing, crouch down into a squat, then stand up again to take a couple more steps. it's so strange, this is a kid who has been climbing for what seems like forever, and can go from standing to crouching to standing again without using hands...the kid's got amazing balance....but she's such a cautious walker. well, it works for us. oh, except that despite not walking, she's taken to trying to WALK up the stairs holding the railing (as opposed to crawling) which is kind of a bummer b/c it means i can;t really trust her to be safe anymore and am going to have to start supervising again. ugh.

we also had a ten minute long full-blown tantrum yesterday b/c i needed to use my phone so she couldn't have it. whoa. just sat there next to her until she was calm enough to let me touch her again and then it was over as fast as it started and happy times again. my gosh.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Any non walkers/non stand-ers left in the group? DS is still not toddling-- not for lack of trying though!

I've seen ds try to let go of furniture, but he lands on his butt every single time. He'll be 14 mos next week, and I've resigned myself to the fact that he won't be walking profficiently by the time #2 gets here.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockdoctor*
> 
> Hey all!
> I've posted in the tribe forum, but noone ever responds to me there. We just moved to Oroville WA. Any mamas in the Okanogan valley? I seriously need some interaction on the weekends. I work FT and am never home to go to the library or park or other mama common areas. I just need to know is anybody out there?


Im down in texas, but feel the same way! I can't go to story hour, play groups, LLL meetings etc. TBH, I've decided to scrap it until the new year. I have seen some LLL meetings in the evenings on weekdays; but they require a long drive, and time on the weekdays is hard to come by.


----------



## sunpath8 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:


> I deal with loneliness too and we've been in this place for a year now and I have met plenty of mamas. I think it's partly just being a parent, especially a SAH parent. I don't know, maybe it's just me and I find it hard to connect with people. I think I have also felt lonely b/c DH and I don't have the time for each other we used to. So somedays it feels like it's just me and a cranky toddler and no one who gets it! Funnily, of all the mamas I've met, the one I am closest to is someone I met through MDC (yay for real life MDC friends!). So thank goodness for MDC and this group!


I think you've nailed the lonliness factor, kismetbaby. DH and I used to really make time for one another but now, NOW, well, there just isn't time like there used to be. I think that has been the hardest adjustment for us. That, and, though we've met lots of parents in the last year, it really takes a while to build comfy friendships. We've been in Tucson for 5 years and we still only have one or two of those. I have met a lot of great Mamas, but I don't feel like I have any of those great, deep connections yet. We are all still getting to know one another - in a distracted sort of a way since we have toddlers tugging at our sleeves


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

texmati....i still count us as a non-walker! 2 steps here and there doesn't really count for toddling, IMO, but we may be close. it's hard to tell with these things. they could take 2 steps for weeks or just start running the next day, yk?

so i'm quitting my job today...or gonna try to...they're so scary 

it's just that before i started working i made sure i qualified for state childcare assistance since daycare costs pretty much about the same as i make. but it's been a hassle ever since. first they knocked down the hours they would allow me and now it seems as though i'm going to be cut of for lack of income verification (dh is self-employed so nothing works for them) and i'm not fighting it. last round it was putting our healthcare in jeopardy and i'm not risking that.

they are so going to guilt trip me for leaving them in the lurch though. i teach a toddler class at a jewish preschool and it's tough to find a replacement since there are only so many orthodox candidates around here. i think pretty much everybody they could use is already teaching there. ugh.

but these are the same people who totally screwed me when i was pregnant last year so i don;t know why i feel bad. i think b/c quitting is going to really burn bridges in so many ways...it's a pretty tight-knit community.

also i was so bored before. it's like damned if yo do damned if you don't. i don't really like working, even part-time sucks all your energy....and i didn't like staying home. what's a girl to do?


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzs*
> 
> texmati....i still count us as a non-walker! 2 steps here and there doesn't really count for toddling, IMO, but we may be close. it's hard to tell with these things. they could take 2 steps for weeks or just start running the next day, yk?
> 
> ...


eek! so exciting!! don't let them guilt trip you. If it were convenient for them and they needed to, they'd fire you with only two weeks notice. I know what you mean about how it's so difficult to decide between working and not. ideally, I'd just have extra hours in my day-- like 10 of them. I'm considering quitting (again, see my posts up thread). I think there are just no easy answers when it comes to caring for little ones.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

i did it!!!!

i just got the sourpuss face from the director and that's about it. really, if they needed me bad enough they could have given me free childcare (dd was at "school" there...but they never discount infant/toddler) it's such a relief......but i wonder how long it'll take me before i wish i were working again......ugh....

in other news....you can take us off the not-walking list. she finally made the commitment to uprightedness on friday. i know it's going to make life slightly more difficult in ways but for the last couple days it's been awesome b/c she's been entertaining herself for hours just walking back and forth and around the house and carrying objects back and forth. i don't want that part to wear off!

hey TEXMATI...is dewali the holiday/celebration that they made an Office episode of???


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzs*
> 
> i did it!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! I know what you mean about wondering when you'd want to go back to work. We bought a car this weekend, and now I'm filled with doubt about staying home. Simply terrified! why do i keep waffling!

Double congrats on the walking. DS is a great cruiser, but is not able to stand or walk on his own yet. He gets around plenty fast on all fours though. I'm getting tired of people asking 'can he walk? Stand on his own?' I've resigned myself to having a non walker until this new baby comes.

TZS, yup, I'm not an office fan but I did google it, and it seems to be the same hoiday.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

I've drifted away for some time (looks like we all have! Holidays or the new interface?)

Rowan is just growing mad changing man. He's recently learned how to walk backwards (and fall), and twirl (definitely fall). And he's found his One Leg, one leg to try to climb up on something, one leg to go up or down a step. And Finally learned how to go off furniture backwards, feet first. He still face dives every now and again, but only onto a human or a pillow.

All his crazy sleeping has turned into No Clothes fitting... everything is 18months and some 24months. The chub is going away :-( Looking back on this Crazy chubby baby... he's really starting to stretch out and look like a KID now, long arms, long fingers... still a big ole tummy and fat feet, but that extra chub is going away.

Plus, he has 6 front teeth and 2 top molars, one on each side. Turned a year with two teeth and now has 8. He's been chewing way back recently... I think he has more molars coming in. Anyone seen this before where you have molars before all 8 teeth in the front?

Tons of babbling, chattering constantly, but still a few "words" that I can make-out. He goes to his room when it's "time to change your diaper?", but has still YET to find his peepee. Never yet touched it. I keep trying to offer more naked time, but it's like the diaper comes off and he poops on the floor - even when he NEVER poops at night, he poops during that 10 minutes of not having a diaper. So, not so naked around here.

Still sleeping 13+hrs a night an a long 1-2hr nap in the afternoon. It amazes me how much this kiddo can sleep. DP and I are having serious issues, which has resulted in a lot of time apart. And selfish me keeps thinking, when I'm home alone, why not just bring him into the bed, co-sleep again. And he immediately wakes up, wants to play, Will Not sleep with me. I suppose it's definitely a case of, don't mess with what works - 13hrs in his crib with No Wake is pretty remarkable.

Enyhoo.. that's us in a nutshell. Happy turkey, shopping, and holiday joy to you all!

OOh... I did want to ask if anyone else is blogging? Can I ask that here? We don't seem to mention it much. But I would love to follow your blogs if you are!


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

jordanKX...i hear you on the "co-sleeping out of neediness" thing. sometimes i'll be in bed and i'll just want to pull ada in with me. i mean, she's not a cuddler by day....but then again, she also sleeps way better on her own. oh well. maybe crawl into his crib with him??? 

so on my job drama...can i vent? so i quit due to lack of funding for childcare and they came back the next day and offered for ada to stay for free. ugh!!!! i guess i should be grateful b/c they don;t offer discounts in infant/toddler but i had totally built it up in my head that i'd be done working. anyway....the spot is only free until february (for now) so maybe i'll be out by then. i've also been a little disappointed with her teachers' philosophy or what i perceive it to be so anything fishy and we're out of there so fast. and my heart is so not into it that i think i've been doing a pretty crappy job myself. whatever.

so anyone out there want to share stories of baby/toddler tantrums? ada seems to be perfecting her techniques more and more.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Toddler tantrum... Viv will go over to the nearest vertical surface and put her head down then scream like her heart is breaking. Then she's usually over it in less than a minute. :lol

Her favorite (seems like only) word lately has been "no." and she shakes her head no too.

I've not been in much the last couple weeks as I've been dealing with a VPD in myself. Sigh. On the bright side, I lost 20 lbs and am still down 15. I do find it rather humorous that the one person in the house with the most current vaccination is the one that got sick. Still dealing with the cough, shortness of breath and lack of stamina, but am on the mend.

tzs - crazy about them offering the discount after the fact. maybe the delay will help with the transition?

texmati - he'll get to walking in his own time. waffling is completely normal - the decision to quit working and stay home is a big one.

Jordan - I am so jealous of your sleeper! I get maybe 10 hours on a good night and that's with waking at least 3 times. An naps are a lucky occurrence - best days are when dd1 and ds are at school so dd2 doesn't get woken up.

I'm not so sure about the new format for MDC, had to go digging to find that there were any new responses to this thread. Eh... must get used to change.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi mamas! I think I'm finally getting used to the new format. I actually like the way they notify you of updates on the threads you subscribe to or have commented on. I think I keep up better now actually. But I do find it hard to read.

Anyway. . .sorry to hear about your issues with your DH Jordan. Having a babe is certainly stressful for our relationships. I know it hasn't always been smooth sailing for DH and I. Hope you get things worked out. I'm jealous of your good sleeper though! Wow. Our guy co-sleeps and almost never sleeps for more than 4hours at a stretch. . .sigh. He is just super attached to the boob and can't manage more than a few hours without a reconnect. I had such troubles with BFing in the beginning that I am so so happy that he is still nursing like a champ. But I may start some night weaning after the holidays. . .I'd like to get my cycles back at some point in the next 6 months so that we can think about TTC again and I think that's gonna require nightweaning.

As for tantrums, I've actually been pleasantly surprised. . .DS seemed like he was in tantrum-land for a couple weeks there, but it has really subsided. I tried to really tune in and listen to him--to figure out what he really needed/what was triggering the frustration--often it seemed like if I just slowed down and gave him my undivided attention for 15min he would recover his good mood. I also just started eliminating things that set him off (like seeing me at the computer, I only open it when he sleeps now). But he's also been super busy and happy with walking lately so that has kept him distracted. It took him a good month from his first steps to be really walking. . .but he's doing it now.

He loves to "help" these days which I adore. . .he always stands on a chair now when I wash dishes and "helps". He hands me hangers when I am putting away laundry--so cute.

Better run, nice to hear from you mamas!


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Jordan, that is amazing that Rowan sleeps so well. Lake used to do that; now he sleeps 11 hours a night, waking every four hours. And he found his peepee a long time ago and NEVER stops reaching for it during diaper changes. I would gladly switch places on that with you!







I'm so sorry that you and DP are having issues right now. I hope that you two can get back to a good place soon. Babies definitely bring new stress to relationships. DH and I are going through some changes too.

tzs, it's too bad that your employers can't do a good thing without being threatened! I would be upset in your situation too!

Jennifer, hope you're feeling better! We've all been sick with colds in our house and they just aren't going away!

kismet, I'm so jealous that you have a little helper! Lake wants nothing to do with that! He just wants to be held and walked around right now. It reminds me of when he was a newborn, except he is so much heavier now!

As for tantrums, Lake does mini-tantrums multiple times a day. If he doesn't get something he wants or if we take something away, he'll scream and throw himself on the floor. He used to throw himself backward and one night he did that 3x in a row and hit his head on the hardwood floors each time! Since then, he's learned to throw himself forward instead of backward. They last a few seconds b/c he needs an audience and we promptly walk away when he starts.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> As for tantrums, Lake does mini-tantrums multiple times a day. If he doesn't get something he wants or if we take something away, he'll scream and throw himself on the floor. He used to throw himself backward and one night he did that 3x in a row and hit his head on the hardwood floors each time! Since then, he's learned to throw himself forward instead of backward. They last a few seconds b/c he needs an audience and we promptly walk away when he starts.


ha ha ha! i love your description. but at least this is making me feel better about ada's drama sessions. i was worried she was inheriting her father's ornery personality


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Oh, man, I have missed "us" a bit on here. It just seems so Formal now.. but I'll get used to it.

Thanks for the great wishes everyone. I dunno where we are - it's painful. We weren't together long before we got knocked up, to be honest. There was a time when life was bliss, even pregnant and buying a house and all that came with "back then"... now I don't know how we make it through the day without me killing him. Therapy unfortunately has not been a good thing... it's just made me more irritated.

Sadly, it's not about the lil man... it 's US and our 1000 differences - things we probably would've discovered eventually on our own, but we had a child in the middle of it. Oh ick. Enyhoo... enough of that. Thanks for the good thoughts - I'll keep you posted and TRY to not ramble too much.

Tzs... yeah, my new thought was that it's time for a toddler-type bed or mattress... then I can go lounge with Him when feeling sappy and selfish! It is amazing how much he sleeps.

Can I ask you guys... WHY do they wake? Since Rowan doesn't... I'm curious what makes them wake? Dreams? or hunger?

Tantrums... DP is all about, cure *the sound* before it starts. Like.. be pro-active. Which I get the theory most of the time = feed him before he starts screaming; Know his wants before he looses it. But at times that also sounds like... cater to the boy. I dunno. So far tantrums haven't been too difficult here.

Rowan has started throwing his head back in a wail. Normally it's when I'm making food or filling his glass of water, like he just can't stand the 3 seconds to wait. But no fully body on the floor tantrums yet. Again... maybe I'm catering to him before he gets to it...YET.

I'll say that we have our God-son on the weekend and this weekend was the first where Rowan had a toy (GS's toy) that he'd fallen in love with all week, and when he arrived for the weekend and grabbed the toy, Rowan LOST it. First time of having to deal with SHARE. As though Rowan (or GS, 4yo) can respect SHARE. But we tried. It was the biggest screaming fit I've seen Rowan go through. We ended up having to take the toy to GS's room and hide it from Rowan. Still, his "playcare" teachers say he is giving to all the other kids... so it's gotta be that this was something At Home.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

ooh, I forgot Kismet. Helping - Yes!

Seriously, what is it that Kids want to clean?

Rowan is obsessed with the broom... so he helps me sweep.

And loads and unloads the dishwasher.

I know eventually we'll get around to cooking - he is recently obsessed with this Lafuma back-pack that I got as a handmedown from a friend. I start cooking, he walks over to the backpack and screams... wants to be in it. He's on my back so it's awkward, but I let him stir pasta and pick up utensils (and hit me on the head with them) while I'm cooking. I've always worn him a lot so just being participant in what I'm doing... I guess he likes being higher up than on the ground just watching.

I need to learn his "playcare"'s Cleaning Song.. cause that would be awesome... help clean up the toys in the room.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanKX*
> 
> Tzs... yeah, my new thought was that it's time for a toddler-type bed or mattress... then I can go lounge with Him when feeling sappy and selfish! It is amazing how much he sleeps.
> 
> Can I ask you guys... WHY do they wake? Since Rowan doesn't... I'm curious what makes them wake? Dreams? or hunger?


ha ha! i had the same thought! big floor bed so i could sneak in!!!!

so the waking....i think here we only wake out of habit. because it's always around the same time in the early morning (around 5:30) and the crying is pretty "fake." also...sometimes when i get there she's holding a bottle to hand to me or if i take to long i hear her throwing it on the floor. i just pop her a bottle and she goes back to sleep. that sounds so bad but it works. i know i could probably deal with it somehow and eliminate that waking but it;s just so easy. so whatever for now. there have been days where she sleeps straight through until 7:30 so maybe she'll just outgrow it on her own.

ada's shown glimmers of helping but really it;s more immitating (i have to remember not to pick my nose in front of her...sorry tmi but she will try it too) so i'm going to take advantage and get the tiny pottys so she can sit while i go. not that i'm "training" her but my long-term strategy has just been to kind of make it seem natural that we go in the bathroom/potty. i'v ebeen taking her in with me since she could sit and then i figured once she walked and got to that 15-18 month "sponge" stage i would let her sit while i did. so we'll see. it requires a trip to ikea for cheap pottys so hope i can get there while it's still the right time for her. i just don;t want a 3 year old in diapers...i don;t know why i care so much. ugh gotta go to work...


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Jordan, I'm sorry to hear that therapy isn't helping and the whole situation is painful for you. I understand if you don't want to talk about it but ramble as much as you need to. It's important to have an outlet to vent frustrations and issues. DH and I were dating for a year when I got knocked up and I was incredibly worried about how it would affect our relationship. We were still in the intense honeymoon phase and were a long way from settling into a life "together forever". I think we both hoped for that but hadn't really thought about it definitively at that point. Thankfully, our personalities compliment and we have very similar values when it comes to family and marriage and big issues so the adjustment wasn't as hard as it could be. We do have issues with how we discipline Lake though. That has been a big thing b/c I think of Lake as a baby still but DH thinks of him as a child. I feel that DH's expectations are too high but DH thinks Lake will become a brat if we're not strict. I agree that we should have boundaries, but I think it's too soon for most of what DH is trying to do. Anyway, that is a constant tension for us. It's hard for me to not see DH as mean and harsh when he's that way and I guess he is trying not to see me as an overbearing nag when I try to show him another way. I'm learning to hang back and I hope that DH is trying as well. It's tough though.

Anyway, I think the waking is hunger in our case. Lake used to STTN so I'm thinking the fact that he doesn't anymore and always wants a bottle means he's really hungry. Then again, he refuses to be left alone until he's out cold so there might be some need for comforting as well. We'll deal with it for now but I am so nervous about the logistics once the next one comes along. By the way, we're having another boy!


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

newmomroxi--congrats on the boy! Yay, brothers close in age will be so much fun I think. I'm torn between wanting a girl (when we get there I mean, I'm not pg yet), and thinking it would be neat to have another boy so N would have a brother close in age. Well, that won't be up to me anyway, so I'll just take whatever comes. 

night waking--I think I touched on this before, but. . . N still nurses A LOT throughout the night. Basically this is fine with me, as we co-sleep and I don't even fully wake when he nurses. .. but DH is constantly mentioning night-weaning and getting DS into his own bed (one of the things that DH and I disagree about and have re-occurring "discussions" about, sigh). So, I don't know. .. I don't feel that DS is ready for this. He may or may not be hungry, but he certainly relies on both nursing and me being right next to him to go to sleep and go back to sleep when he wakes. Sometimes he'll just snuggle me and not need to nurse back to sleep, so I am hoping I can start to make this the ritual more and more. But I do think that he drinks a fair bit of milk during the night. . I'm trying to make sure he eats enough in the evening, but he still isn't terribly into food, so its difficult.

Happy Hannukah! what's everyone doing for the holidays? We do Jewish holidays and then Xmas with my family (DH is Jewish, I was raised Catholic, but neither of us is religious). .. I love Xmas! And I guess I have too since my bday is Xmas eve and I have so many great memories of my bday and Xmas together. Its nice to have a bday where the whole family is together too. We'll be flying to my family, luckily only a 2 and half hour flight, but still its exhausting to keep N entertained for the whole trip.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

yea!!!! happy chanukah!

i woke up super duper excited that it started tonight PLUS it was "enchilada day" for lunch at the preschool i work at. how could it get any better?!?

but the kids were crazy and ruined my enchilada day happiness and then tonight dh was a total A-hole (he just started quitting smoking...so i'll give him some leeway) and ruined my chanukah excitement. i just lit the menorah with ada myself. boo. maybe tomorrow night we'll have a re-do.

jordankx....it's gotta be tough. seriously, there are times (many times) that i wonder if we'd still be together if we weren;t married. it's not like we even disagree on specific issues....it just puts stress on everything and then i'm too tired to deal and blah blah blah.....

so kismet...is your babe one of these mythical kids i've always wondered about and envied that gets chanukah AND x-mas gifts???? ugh...i used to ***dream*** of that as a kid!


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Ok, I just have to say that this kiddo that I talk about sleeping like mad... is not sleeping today/tonight. When I picked him up from playcare, he could barely keep his eyes open. So he immediately went down for a nap. OUT. 30 minutes later, right back up.... still big huge black sleepy eyes. Never successfully went down for a nap later. Went down at 7pm like normal. OUT. 9pm, up. 10pm, up. It's 12:30 and I, don't shoot me, brought my laptop outside to type this just to give myself a break from the cries. I put him down again a half hour ago and now he's up again. This has never been an issue - even when teething - give him some ibuprofen and he's back out. He never just wakes and wakes.

UGH.

I don't think this has happened for.... it's hard to think. 4 months? Since his last horrible teething episodes? yuck. Poor guy. :-(


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

aghhhhhhhhh!!!!! that's because you talked about it! jinx!!!


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Jordan--ugh! Sounds like maybe he got overtired and then couldn't get relaxed? that happens to my LO. But could be teeth too, I am suspecting another wave of teething here as well. . .I love blaming everything on teeth! LOL But hes getting that cranky-whiney thing going that seems to accompany teeth. Sigh. I hope he isn't hell-baby for our Xmas trip.

And it's weird but this weekend he finally started doing real walking, as in actually using it to get places, but then this week, he wants me to carry him all the time. Seriously? I suppose its normal, they learn to walk then feel clingy. But geez, I was looking forward to a break from lugging this kid around (I have some back issues and I literally can't carry him all day). I'm sure it will pass though and soon enough I'll be eating my words ans wishing I wasn't chasing after him everywhere as he runs and runs.

tzs--ha ha, I suppose my kiddos will be those mythical ones with both holidays. I'm willing to do all the Jewish traditions/holidays (in fact, I enjoy learning about them especially now with a child to enjoy them), but I don't want to give up Christmas! Luckily we always celebrate it with my family, so at this point it's totally associated with Grandma and Grandpa and being at their house. Although we are really trying to keep the gift thing under control. My DH was raised in Israel, so Hanukah (is there any consensus on how to spell that word???) for him isn't really about gift giving. So until N knows any better that's how we're keeping it. Of course Xmas, forget it, my whole family loves giving him gifts. But in general, we've decided that in our family birthdays are the main event and the time to give/get gifts and the other holidays Christmakah and all, are about family and tradition and food and not about buying stuff.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

kismet....yeah, we're super orthodox so i theory we don't do gifts either...like, it's not a pseudo-xmas, yk?... but now with a babe it's just too irresistable. i need an excuse to stock her/me up with fun stuff. and my parents are going to need to buy gifts no matter what. i dunno, i just saw this post here once that said they do chanukah and x-mas so their kid of course needs 8 presents plus...i dunno....4? sounded crazy!

did you do purim last year? so fun!

so let's see if dh manages to ruin the 2nd night of chanukah. so far i don't think he's really speaking to me and i'm avoiding his cranky self so it doesn't look promising.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

OK, something has definitely changed. That one night of not sleeping has turned into 4 nights of not sleeping, and today he threw TWO tantrums. On the floor wailing tantrums. I'm hoping it's connected to the not-sleeping thing and not necessarily a "Phase". Oh I hope. My little happy guy has turned into a little monster of screams - I don't get it! He does seem to be teething again... maybe this his new toddler-teething thing. Ugh.

Tzs.... sorry about the hubby. hope your chanukah is going better. We're not doing much of xmas here this year as DP has surgery on the 21st and all the extended family is escaping elsewhere. I will be here tending to the crippled one (well, he's already crippled and complaining... which is Why he needs the surgery on his knee). Not my favorite holiday year but, oh well. What'ya do. I did get Rowan one of those plasticky basketball hoop/stands cause the kid LOVES to throw balls. Thought this would be a fun toy for him. Maybe I'll give it to him today as a reward for taking a NAP!!!


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

i'm not going to say it's looking up but at least i'm not avoiding being home anymore. we got her one of those ball poppers. she just loves pushing things around and although it's kind of a "uni-tasker" as a toy i just gave in and bought one. she did get a mini radio flyer wagon from my parents which she'll love because she loves putting random items (usually napkins that she steals from the cabinet) into the back of her big dump truck and hauls them around.

on the other hand the ILs got her some "little people" which i can't stand. and i think they got them from a place that's going out of business. i'm thinking we'll just leave them at my parents house and then they won't bother me.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

tzs and Jorgan--apparently its just the three of us now. But I'm enjoying it anyway!







Where did everyone else go?

I feel like don't need any more excuses to buy DS anything, I'm bad about just buying something when I find it. We are getting him a little scooter-trike thing for Xmas, which I think he'll love and my family will give him gifts, that will be plenty. Currently he's obsessed with the Melissa and Doug tool box, which he got for his bday.

Jordan--hope your boy goes back to sleeping! I'd guess he's tantruming b/c he's tired. . .don't we all feel like that when tired? N has been waking up earlier, which isn't fun for me, but it's still isn't as early as some LOs I hear about.

tzs--hope you smooth things over with DH, I hate it when things get tense like that. We didn't do Purim this year. ..we've just not done many holidays at all. But I imagine we will start doing them more and more as N gets older and wants to participate. DHs family is all in Israel and we're going for Passover this year, I hate the flight, but I look forward to having a family Passover. I see orthodox moms in the park around where I live, but I always hesitate to talk to them. .. I don't know, I feel like they are in their own special world or that they will look askance at our version of being Jewish. Partly this is formed by my experiences in Israel. Don't know if any of that makes sense. Anywho. . .

On another topic, I think I may be finally getting my fertility back!  Don't know if I'm excited by this or bummed. I'm surprised I've gone this long though with a return of my cycles, but I shouldn't be as DS still hardly ever goes more than 4 hours without nursing day or night. But my nipples have been super sore lately. . .ugh, reminds me of the early days. I hope its just hormones and not thrush. If I do get my cycles back we'll probably start TTC again. DH is ready (not that he has to do much!). . .I'm only nervous about loosing my milk supply and generally about displacing DS before he is ready.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

yep...i was just wondering about where some regular posters had gone. hmmm....

kismet....i see where you're coming from with the fear-of-the-orthodox. i think it really depends on the group and i'm thinking in nor. cal you should have a pretty mellow bunch. i think it's the more insular groups that tend to be scary-mean. i mean, i am orthodox myself (lubovitch) and i would still get the cold shoulder in Williamsburg or Mea Shearim jerusalem. (what do i mean by "would"?!? i HAVE gotten way worse than the cold shoulder in israel!) when you live in a more isolated area or are not a member of a few particularly separatist groups it's all about outreach and getting along with those around you. if anything, find your local chabad house and they should have some rockin' holiday parties and are all about makin' friends (especially at purim time!)

here's a pic of an incident in israel where a chassidishe dude made us move so he could have the seat to himself

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=12682975350&set=t.504394227


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm still here - lurking much of the time.

Viv is keeping me busy - she still nurses frequently, but is getting into eating more solids. She can put her hat on by herself, loves to look at picture books, and adores going to the YMCA with grandma. 

I'm having a hard time with what to give Viv for Christmas - she doesn't need much. Right now, she's getting a soccer ball and a set of 10 stacking cups.

AF found me last month - Not complaining much. No action happening here, so no worries. LOL

I'm still dealing with a hacking cough from being sick and I'm still down 20 lbs from before I was sick. I'm not complaining about the weight loss - I am about 60 lbs less now than I was 2 years ago!  About half way to my total weight loss goal.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi there Dmitrizmom! Glad to see you around here too! Congrats on the weight loss!

Well, that's it, N learned the word "no". Oh boy. All day long it's no no no no no. And this is the kid who has all of one other spoken word he uses. Sheesh. He is very independent and opinionated so I shouldn't be surprised, but it gets tiring hearing that all day. Luckily, it's still got a cute factor to it.

His sleeping has been really "off" lately too. I don't know what's up with that. Maybe its just part of the age? I dunno, he could be due for some more teeth though, oh the joy.









tzs--your link didn't work, but I know what you're talking about. I got lost walking around downtown Jerusalem once and wandered into a religious neighborhood and was scared they were going to chase with out with sticks or something b/c it was summer and I was wearing short sleeves. Part of this is my own prejudices of course, which I try and deal with. . . .I have to confess to you that the wig thing freaks me out.







But in any case, I appreciate knowing you on MDC and having this antidote to my assumptions by realizing you are just another mama like me.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

kismet- oh i don't think it's unreasonable to be scared in some of those neighborhoods. an orthodox (lubavitch chassid) friend of mine got garbage thrown at her there once. i was told that even the way i dressed would get me in trouble there because even though i'm always totally orthodox-ly modest, i do wear modern stuff, colors, funky whatever. i seriously thought they;d be waiting for me with an arsenal of rotten vegetables to launch my way. there are definetly chassidic groups that are not the friendliest. i don't think you'd run into them in N. Cal though. i'm lubavitch chassidishe and really (although there are always exceptions) the movement is pretty much based on acceptance of others. the wig thing can freak people out for sure but i love it.....or is it that i hate my natural hair? either way i get whatever style i want any time i want and don't have to worry about waking up super early to primp. just slide it right on. i think maybe that's why i got married....just to have to wear a wig! ha ha.

ok, have screaming kid. going to distract her with trip to mall.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey! Just checking in!

I hope everyone's holidays are getting off to a good start. DH and I are hindu, and don't have a dec holiday to celebrate. We've spent a lot of time trying hammer out how and what to celebrate.

DH and DS have a cold (or something), and I'm not looking forward another week of sleepless nights and snot sucking.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

you could do "festivas" like on seinfeld.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

xmas this year is just nada. I really feel like I"m becoming that whiny person - it's maddening. I don't MEAN to sound so unhappy. But the holidays are strange. Both my mother and DP's family are escaping to Southern California. It's okay, cause DP has surgery.

But add insult (or a bonus, as my mother sees it), she's having an xmas dinner that was supposed to be for us, before they escaped away... and now it's turned into dinner party of all their employees. so the only potential external family gathering we have is also with employees. Hmmm...

let's just avoid the holidays and go with kiddo...

Rowan doesn't have words.

Is this a problem?

I figure, reading books & posts, I'll not be worried til 18 months.

But I still consider it. Everything is baba. he chatters like a maniac, but no words. I think he's even gone backwards - he used to have mama, dada, dai-da... now everything is just baba. Maybe because of Books, Balls... things that are, legitimately, Ba's.

One thing he Does do is allow you the chance to mimic.. he doesn't mimic me, but he loves it when I mimic him. And he gives me a few seconds of silence to mimic. I'm a musical person so I do it to a "t" - and he tests it with really high/really low sounds. It's funny!

He also won't do anything himself. He will "pattycake" or "itsy-bitsy spider" but only holding My hands... making Me do it. He won't do it on his own. He can make his hands become "the spider", but only if I'm holding his hands.

ah, his hair is finally getting long. Crazy mullet of curls in the back. and so many teeth up front. Still only the two lower front teeth, despite 4 up top and two top molars. His bottoms need to catch up! Cause he can't quite chew... but last night we had ribs, and he loves to suck on the bone. Apparently I have a meat-eater on my hands.


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Big hug to all the mamas here!

JordanXX - even if Rowan is talking less, do you notice that he understands what you are saying to him?

I noticed that baby M has periods of silence, but she observes us and definitely understands more and more (she surprises me by grabbing certain toys we are talking about at that moment, starts waving "bye" even if we are not waving to the person, but we just mention "it's time for us to say 'good bye' for tonight", etc.).

We went through first real cold/flu *whatever it was. Baby M did great, I was beat up! 

Now, I need to catch up with all the gifts and holiday cards etc.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

jordankx---ada doesn't really have any words either. i mean, there were phases where she would use a couple but they were short-lived. now she "counts" to 4 or so and says "row row" for "row row row your boat." but that is only because they are "teaching" her that at daycare. well, i guess the "row row" might be her own but the counting is just repeating, she doesn't know what it means, and frankly i find it a little annoying to picture them training my kid like some kind of parrot. well, actually, know that i think of it she does say "more" but used incorrectly , with her it means she wants something, usually food-related. i didn't even know to worry. every so often i hear of a 15 month-old and her vocab of six words or something like that but it just doesn't seem like what i see IRL. in ada's class she's the youngest and her class and mine combine frequently and i've heard like 2 words out of the oldest of the kids who is around 19 months ("mama" and "stop!"...so it's not like they are all that eloquent, yk?)

plus, she understands more than i sometimes think and is able to communicate so i think they're right on track.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Jordan, I"m sorry things aren't going well. We don't have any set holiday traditions around here either. It sucks cause some years are great, and some are just so, so. I'm hoping to avoid that for DS. DS doesn't do any hand games either, and the vast majority of everything is 'bee-bee'. He definitely tries to communicate,though. I'm home sick today, and was listening to him give the sitter a piece of his mind.

A few days ago, ds walked. Well... kind of. He definitely took at least 3 steps unsuported before falling down. He totally refuses to try now, or in front of anyone else, so I can't prove it!

I'm sick, and this is defnitely the lowest I've felt in the last few years. I can't talk, I pee when I sneeze, I can't take anything. not fun.

I also am feeling a weird disconnect to both ds and baby in uetero. The loss of nursing and being able to lift ds has been really hard on our relationship. When he sees me now, he'll crawl towards me and wave, instead of asking to be held. I was shocked this weekend when DH took him to play in the backyard-- ds can go down the slide, but he's never been with me. The only 'playing' we do is reading books, which only goes so far with ds. I just feel like I've missed so much. I hope, hope, hope this doesn't get worse when the new baby comes.

OT, but with new baby.... I'm ashamed to say that I sometimes forget completely that I'm pregnant. I was looking for medicine at the grocery, and thinking that I could take anything since I'm no longer nursing. Or I'll feel the baby move and think, what *was* that. Or I'll forget how many weeks I am etc. How's that for mother of the year?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KikaKika*
> 
> Big hug to all the mamas here!
> 
> ...


KikaKika, I hope you all are recovering well! This cold has knocked me flat as well. I am taken aback when I realize how much DS can understand. He can barely talk, but he can correctly identify books by their covers. Who knew?


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Don't be so hard on yourself Texmati! I'm so tired from chasing DS, especially with the broken/limited sleep at night, some days I can barely function. And add in pregnancy exhaustion... I'm sure your body is more than a little over-taxed right now.







Hang in there!

Ethan is definitely a walker now, and rarely sits down. Ever. Once in a while I can get him to sit and play with me and his shape-sorter, or flip through a book (he has no interest in being read to), but other than that, it's go, go, go. He has a few words. He says "mom" clear as day, "da" for dad, "ba" for bottle, Bach (our dog), brush, and bye. He says hi to people when he first sees them and waves after he gives them a kiss goodbye. Occasionally he says "na" for nap or night-night. And he signs "more", "please" and "all done", though he only knows the meaning of "more". The others he just does after we say the words. Oh, and "up". He ALWAYS wants up. Writing it all down, I guess he says quite a bit!

But his understanding is pretty amazing. He'll retrieve objects, like a spoon, bowl, or brush if I ask him where they are. He knows tissues go in the wastebasket and will toss them in there after I blow his nose. He can do simple tasks; we've taught him to feed our dog, since Bach wasn't feeling too friendly about Ethan chasing him around (and it's done wonders for their relationship). Ethan can get the measuring cup, scoop out some dog food with help, carry it to the dog bowl, and sometimes dump it all in the bowl. He also mimics my activities. The other day when I was cleaning up the kitchen, Ethan got a sponge and started wiping the cabinets with it. He has a miniature broom that he likes to carry around and "sweep" with. He tries to brush his own hair, blow his nose, and stick the nasal aspirator up his nose. You can tell this is my first baby, because I'm just in awe of everything he can do!


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hiya mamas! Glad to see more of us around here again!

I hope everyone has a lovely holiday time. . .any family issues notwithstanding. We have our beautiful LOs to share the magic with, that's got to make it special. If nothing else DS has been loving all the lights up in the neighborhood. We don't "do" Christmas stuff (lights, tree, etc) here at our house, so it will be fun to see his reaction once we get to Grandma's and all the Christmas madness begins. Mostly it will be fun for all of us grown-ups to have a Lo around at Christmas time, DS is the first grandchild, so this is a big year (since last year he clearly didn't appreciate it yet).

I've mentioned it before, but in regards to the talking, DS has exactly 2 (okay maybe 3) spoken words. Mama, which means me, it means DH and it also mean nurse, and "no" (sigh). He also says "go' I think. But as everyone else said, he understands so much, sometimes it blows me away. And he has a lot of signs too. I think the big language explosion doesn't even really start till 18m. So I'm sure none of us have anything to worry about yet.

He's almost always preferring to walk now, he even took his first walk around the neighborhood yesterday--made it about three blocks and was super proud of himself. He LOVES to "help" and mimic. When he helps me wash dishes he pushes up his little sleeves. Too cute. And tonight he gave me a kiss for the first time







I've been trying to teach him that for a while now. He just recently started doing some hand motions with itsy-bitsy spider and a couple others. He loves to read books, but other than that and when he nurses he's just going, going, going.

Don't be hard on yourselves pregnant mamas, it's a hard enough job without adding that!

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Jordan, that does stink that your family won't really be around for the holidays. It does give you the opportunity to start your own family traditions though, which I would love to do but can't! DH's family and my family will be here for the holidays and we are actually ALL hanging out together for Christmas. Talk about overwhelming: there will be 20 of us in one house!

Tex, definitely don't be so hard on yourself! You've got a lot going on right now. My belly is starting to get cumbersome now and I cannot imagine how I'm going to manage in a few months. I have also had moments where I've forgotten I was pregnant so don't feel bad about that!

Lake is doing pretty good! He's "ahead" with certain things and "behind" on others. (I put those in quotes b/c I think he is one smart baby and I hate comparing him to a checklist. I can see the value of those things but it drives me crazy all the same!) Anyway... He is just now learning body parts (like toes and belly button) even though that was on the checklist at his 12 mo WBV. He DOES NOT do hand games at all! He'll watch and listen and ask for us to repeat it (by grunting, haha!) but he never does it himself. He waves bye-bye ocassionally. On the other hand, he is such a talker! He has phrases and says them in context a lot of the time. We put up lights and a tree the other week and when DH plugged in the lights, Lake stood there and said "Oh wow!" It was so cute! He was just in awe. He has also learned 'holy cow' from DH and 'oh God!' from me







. He had a really bad cold that lasted WEEKS. He's finally over it now but one day I was going to blow his nose and he saw me coming. He was banging a spoon on the chair and when he saw me, he dropped the spoon said "oh God!" and ran away.







One day, the dogs came in the room and he looked at them and said "You puppies something something something. Go, go!" I am just so amazed with what he's saying! Obviously, these are phrases that DH and I use all the time. He still grunts and points for a lot of things. Lake has also started attending a gymnastics class for toddlers. He does well following instructions and it's good interaction with other kids his age.


----------



## rockdoctor (Mar 26, 2009)

My dd is NOT a talker, but she does do a lot of grunting, pointing and gesturing even though we have only recently started using signs for things like "finished" and "hungry". I don't even know what she is supposed to be doing at 14 mths. I guess I am amazed at all the talkers at this age. She doesn't even say mama, although she does use dadadadadada for everything.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

So, GP's just showed me that Rowan mmmmm's... at things "animal". Like a Moo sound. And he also "baaaaaa" at sheep.

Sometimes it takes an outsider to see!

This week has been horrible... I'll rant at the bottom. But so many people around has shown all the things he does do. He is all about stackers. We have literally 6 different kinds of stackers. His new thing is taking stack #1, and grabs the top and puts it on the bottom, the next on top of it, starting a whole new stack. ie, he takes the rings off, one by one and stacks them not on the ring, but upside down. And then back again, in the ring. OMG, I've created OCD kid 

Does he understand? Yes. Everything. He is the most accommodating child. Bath? He's moving towards bath. Diaper? He goes to his changing table. But so much more... every game is.. my turn/your turn. He allows, and WANTS you to take the next turn - stacking, or pulling the strings on the guitar.

He's figured out the itsy bitsy spider fingers. He does the spider fingers, the rain. Patty-cake, he "throw"s it in the pan. If you're happy... hands, feet, peekaboo (from the CD, not anything I've ever learned), he does.

Still words are... ba.

But he understands.

Tonight he was upset when dinner was over and he wanted water. I looked at his water and could tell it was from earlier, and I said... wait, I'm gonna go get you new water. He said "ba" and reached, but watched me while I went in the kitchen and cleaned out his sippy cup, all patient, like he understood. I dunno. He's just so accommodating.

(I have to write another post...)


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

so... (gulp)... Rowan was hospitalized for... apparently ASTHMA this week. it was so terrifying.

I posted in the main, because I need advice. Everyone says he doesn't HAVE asthma. Neither DP nor I have asthma, nor our families. And it's supposed to be genetic. But they kept pulling on allergetic strings in our family - "oh, your granddad has hay fever, well...".

two weeks ago he had a bad fever of 103 plus (I posted... he was being creepy kid, tantrumy, not sleeping). But he got over it. And then I started a new job and he was into daycare, prob'ly picked up a virus. And his response to that virus was more respiratory. An Asthmatic response to that virus.

So... we're still not sure if he HAS asthma, or if it's just a response for the now.... or something that might come up again, when he's vulnerable and immune deficient. Scary!

Tonight he's been asleep like normal. Back to eating like normal, so I'm not even going with the regiment of breathing treatments told (I dunno... my dad is a homeopath, so he always counters everything normal MD's say.... and for now, the remedies my dad has him on are working better).

But it's been a scary few days. THANK YOU GUYS for your wishes about the holidays. Bc once Rowan is off his meds of 5 days, DP will have his surgery and will be incapacitated. So it's like the holidays are just one issue after another. AND I just started a new job. I'm more than stressed right now. But... we'll through all this argh.

It's just a lot, in a few compacted weeks. Seeing Rowan in the hospital with tubes coming from Everywhere....

Well... you can imagine.

it's all good now. He's home. We're dealing. And he's been sleeping for hours and I have a bed in his room, so I"m only a few feet away. Makes me kinda (selfishly) wanna keep it that way forever, yk?


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh Jordan, many many hugs to you!







I don't have any good advice or knowledge, but that sounds really scary. Hang in there. I hope you get some answers soon and that Rowan stays well.


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Big hug to you *JordanXX*, and to little Rowan! I hope he heals fast from whatever it is that's bugging him.

Stay strong these next several weeks! Come here to vent whenever you need to!

*Kismetbaby -* thank you - feeling great now, at last  So cool to find out how much little ones understand even if they do not talk much 

*texmati* - hang in there! And all other mamas that are preggers!


----------



## rockdoctor (Mar 26, 2009)

Guess I wanted to bump this thread, but also take the time to say whew! I am almost done with work for the year. Tomorrow it is vacation time, and although this is not always relaxing with a one year old, I suppose I am looking forward to it. Plane rides, car rides, weird hotels and relatives. A complete upheaval of DD's routine. I sometimes get stressed about this stuff, but this year I enjoy as much of it as I can without worrying about how much sleep I am getting or how tired I am.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

This is the season of joy for us. Ten years ago today was my EDD with ds. To my dismay then, he was not to be born for another 5 days. Before he was born, he taught me my first lesson about being a mom... patience is everything.  The Christmas day I spent laboring with him was the best I have ever had.

I am so excited to spend the holiday with my kids - looking forward to Viv's excitement about ripping paper and playing with boxes. Love to watch the older two play with her. I'm at the office until noon on Friday, and back on Monday... Can't wait for this weekend.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

hope everybody who celebrates had a good and drama-free holiday!

i don't know if this is illegal here but just had to let you guys know that livie and luca shoes are having a 50% off online sale now with the code *50off2010.*

they are a-MAZ-ing shoes. i can honestly see ada walk better in them. she just seems more comfortable, the soles are "real" but super duper flexible. i mean, see kai run are supposed to be great but they hold nothing to these (in fact, she was tripping all over the place in them yesterday). i guess this is kind of a public service announcement then, huh? check sizing if you order. i'd say they run small. her 4's are the same size as her target shoes in 3.


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

tzs - thank you thank you thank you!!!! Just placed an order with L&C, I love these shoes and this really is a great deal!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanKX*
> 
> so... (gulp)... Rowan was hospitalized for... apparently ASTHMA this week. it was so terrifying.
> 
> ...


I'm just now checking back on this thread, and I hope that your little one was feeling better for the holidays!

And Dimitriz mom! congratulations on 10 years of motherhood! After becoming a mom, I realized that I should be baking a cake for my mom on my birthday, not the other way around, lol!

I know he's a little late, but DS has started walking in ernest now! He can do multiple steps, and sometimes makes turns and can even stand in place for a few seconds! He can't go from crawling to a stand unsupported yet, so he spends most of his time crawling. He will only walk when being encouraged, but he is no longer a non-walker. He's 15 mos old.

I was just thinking back to around 2008 at this time. Most of us were just finding out about our pregnancies! 2 holiday seasons later, I'm trying to keep my son from playing in the toilet. My how time flies!


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texmati*
> 
> And Dimitriz mom! congratulations on 10 years of motherhood! After becoming a mom, I realized that I should be baking a cake for my mom on my birthday, not the other way around, lol!
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

Congrats on walking. LOL Sounds like he's doing great.

Kind of funny how time flies and how fast kids grow. And what is it with toddlers and toilets? Icky!


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *texmati*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


ditto!


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi mamas. Hope everyone survived Christmas  We just got back from visiting my family. . .and whew, traveling with a toddler is WAY harder than with a a baby! My DS was not happy to be on the airplane and surrounded by strangers for a week. But it was nice for him to spend time with his grandparents and aunties and uncle, and despite his unusual level of clinginess/fussiness he was still the star of the show. And DH and I did sneak away for dinner for my birthday (Christmas Eve baby myself!), which was nice. Apparently DS is a perfect angel when I'm not there and only becomes a whiney leg-monkey for my benefit. Sheesh.

Seemed like he learned so many new things while we were there, my sisters BF taught him to high-five and he is now obsessed with getting everyone to high-five him all the time. He started signing a number of new things including grandma and grandpa.  And he started saying "down", although it sounds more like "doh" and juice (again its just "juh"). This is a pretty big leap for a child that only had three spoken words before then. The whole time we were there I kept thinking back to last year when he was basically a newborn still and marveling at how much has happened in a year. And the year before that I wasn't even pg yet! Wow.

Happy new year!


----------



## nkintzel (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I'm new to this thread. DD was born Septembe 14, 2009. She doesn't have a ton of words. Her favorites are "this" and "more". Says them clear as day. She uses "this" when she wants something, in conjunction with pointing at the item. She uses more when she wants more food. She signs "drink" "more" and "done". She does use "da" for daddy.

She's walking ALL OVER the place. Running after her brother. (2.5 years). It is definitely hard to imagine that she's already over a year old, though she's my third so its not as mind-blowing as it was with the others.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *kismetbaby*
> 
> Hi mamas. Hope everyone survived Christmas  We just got back from visiting my family. . .and whew, traveling with a toddler is WAY harder than with a a baby! My DS was not happy to be on the airplane and surrounded by strangers for a week. But it was nice for him to spend time with his grandparents and aunties and uncle, and despite his unusual level of clinginess/fussiness he was still the star of the show. And DH and I did sneak away for dinner for my birthday (Christmas Eve baby myself!), which was nice. Apparently DS is a perfect angel when I'm not there and only becomes a whiney leg-monkey for my benefit. Sheesh.
> 
> ...


Isn't travelling with little ones the pits? Glad that you all got to spend time with extended family... and got to have a date with your dh.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *nkintzel*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> ...


Welcome to the group!


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome nkintzel! Always happy to see more Sept 09 mamas and LOs.

Dmitrizmom--yes, traveling was the pits. What I'm really worried about is our plans to go overseas this spring. . .how in the heck am I going to entertain him on an airplane for 12 hours when 2 hours was hard???? In fact, we were thinking of travelling more than once this spring, but have changed our minds. But DHs family is all far away and it doesn't seem right to NOT visit them. It wasn't just that the airplane was torture either, DS was now old enough to be really aware of being someplace different. He was definitely affected negatively by being away from his routine and his home. . .and I can't exactly explain to him yet what's going on or that we will go back home soon. The date was nice though, it was only our 3rd one since DS was born. I just haven't been comfortable with a non-family/friend babysitter yet.


----------



## nkintzel (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Happy post-holidays!!

Ah, so much I could babble about, personally, but what a snore that is. For a later date, definitely.

Rowan is So changed! We are a crazy household these days, and it's had it's ups and downs.

But just to mark a few changes...

- he finally is getting Real Hair!! His crazy curls in the back go half-way down his back when wet 

- Words are crazy! He says mao for cow/cat, virtually all animals

- just started saying Byeeeeeeee.... instead of just by-by... is now a big long word... Hiyeeee just as much (with smile)

- he understands Everything. Hands you everything "what is that?"... he finds and brings to you

- puts all technology up to his ear.. Hiyyyeeee... phones, monitors, remotes

- he wants to dress/undress himself and is getting really good at it... especially shirts

- we were playing in the bathroom... he backed his butt inside the cabinet, scooched in, closed the cabinet door on him. Thought this was hysterical. He's started finding nooks and crannies of the house to explore (always butt-first)

- also in the same moment, Leg up, Whoosh, inside the bathtub! grabbed his toy, leg up, whoosh, outside of the tub! He hasn't actually done this WHILE having a bath, but it was amazing today that he'd figured how to get in & out (for not being much of a climber, I"m respectful that this was quite a feat)

- now has FOUR molars, two up-two down, while only still his two front bottom teeth in the front. So he still looks like a babe, until he starts chewing and you see those back teeth. Is this backwards? 

And (bc of daycare, I'm being told by many), he's also started biting and hitting. When he's unhappy, he wants to be picked up... I pick him up and the first thing his does is smack me in the face. Two weeks ago, he loved my feet. Now he BITES my feet. Now instead of kisses, he BITES my face. I'm Not happy about this. Why is this a "daycare" thing? I dunno. I need to talk to his teachers. I know he's been moved into the toddler group, even tho it doesn't normally start til 18months, but they thought he could handle it cause he's such a good and smart kiddo. Well, if they're biting and hitting.... um...

Fun times  He's becoming such a Person. There seems to be little left of "baby" in there :-( Sad, in that aspect. But I'm loving the newly emerging person.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

kismet- i hear you on the traveling disorientation. we sometimes will just spend a night at someone else's house with ada in teh pack and play and it's 99% of the time a miserable night with tons of wakings. it used to be so easy until she hit 11 or 12 months when we were staying at a friend's house who could commiserate. i guess young toddlers are the toughest to travel with. babies...easy. older toddlers...easy.

it just seems like there's this period of a couple years where your freedom is seriously compromised. there's the sleeping and routine thing and i've also started to be affected by the toddler carseat thing. ugh! in between a bucket and a booster it's like you can't be on the move. i used to just jump in the car with a friend who has a kid the same age and now we can't really just hang out like we used to because of the damned convertable carseats being such a pain to move. i don't even want to think about traveling with one!

jordan- i'm not so sure about the daycare thing. well, i can see it. it seems like toddler behaviors that pop up in my class are tried out at home for a few days by some other students. first there was the screaming phase, then the hitting phase, then the "no" phase.

but on the other hand, when ada started having flail-on-the-floor tantrums, dh blamed it on daycare and seeing other kids do it but i have totally seen my friend's kid have some mega tantrums and he's never seen the inside of a daycare. so i think it's hard to tell what's developmental and what's imitation.

but i do like to blame stuff on daycare though! it's an easy excuse, for sure. "ugh, she's not sleeping....daycare!," is my favorite!


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow. So hard to believe it's been a year already. My DD was born 9/22/09. She has been walking since 10.5 months old. Her words so far are 'uh-oh, thank you and here you go" She likes to hand us our shoes when she knows we are about to leave the house to go somewhere and says "here you go" and it's so stinkin cute!  She also knows where to go in the kitchen if I ask her if she is thirsty, she runs over to the counter where her sippy cups are. If I ask her if she is ready to eat she runs to her high chair and tries to climb up in it. It amazes me how much a 15 month old can know!!! She still seems like this tiny little newborn in my mind (wish she still was most days). My older two children (ages 15 and 8) really have enjoyed watching her grow this past year and enjoy seeing her learn new things.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi there Darcytrue!

I hope some of us mamas will start returning here a bit now that the holiday madness is over. I miss our little Sept 09 tribe.

Can't post much now, b/c Noam has his first real sickness. He has now been vomiting for 24 hours.  So so sad. Poor little guy wants to nurse so much but every time he does it all comes up. It was a long night last night (he woke every 2 hours to vomit) and I suppose it will be another long one. And don't worry, we are vigilant about dehydration. . he has kept some pedialyte and water down and had 2 wet diapers today (2 is pretty pathetic for a whole day mind you, but it means he isn't totally dried up). I don't think he is in the danger zone, but it's just so awful to know he is suffering and there is nothing I can do. . .and the fact that every towel and shirt I own is now covered in puke doesn't help matters. I had no idea someone so tiny could puke so much. Yikes.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

nm


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma*
> 0 (off the chart low) for weight. he's 19 pounds 10 oz.


WOW! I think Rowan weighed 19lbs at 6months! 

but he's a serious chunk.

When he was in the hospital two weeks ago he was 25lbs. It's all in the belly


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma*
> 
> hi, i just noticed this thread. i'm a Sept. 09 mom, but haven't posted much. my LO is all over the place, and a great copier of his sister, who is 4.5 yo. i've been enjoying a 2 week break from her activities and it's been so darn cold (plus with the holidays and all)... that we've just been home a lot. and i dabbled in some reading on Elimination Communication, and decided to try and "catch" a poop in the toilet. well, one catch led to another and another, and at this point i have lost track of how many poops and pees we've caught. LO likes to go naked and i guess i'm getting good at reading his signs. the best thing about potty learning at this age is that he has no fear of toilets, and the only reward we give out is a "high five." oh, and there's no "pressure" or "need" to potty learn, it's all for "fun," but honestly it's starting to catch on. he can start to pee, then stop it, and finish on the toilet. anybody else potty learning?? my daughter was 3 years 4 months before i tried potty learning with her (she was so old by then that it went really fast, like a few times and we were done).
> 
> in other news about my 15 month old, he had his WBV this week and is 50th percentile for head circumfrence, 80th for height and 0 (off the chart low) for weight. he's 19 pounds 10 oz. he has always been skinny though, so the ped is not worried. he was 6 pounds even at birth. he eats pretty well, and is wanting done with the high chair. we are looking into getting him a "youth chair" for the kitchen table to match his sister's. he really does want to do everything she does. when i brush her hair, he wants his hair brushed. when she brushes her teeth, he wants to brush his. etc. it's really pretty cute!


we've just started with the potty too....also just for fun. i figured she's way into immitating everything i do so why not grab a potty while she still wants to. we've had way less in the potty though, which was surprising for me. i had dabbled for a couple weeks with EC when ada was an infant and it was so easy....just stick her on after nursing and run the water and out the pee would come. now it doesn't come at all (well, it did once one of the first times we tried and then again on the floor after getting up once but since then nothing.) it's weird. she likes sitting there. she's always bending over and checking out what's going on down there but nothing. maybe because she has muscle control now so it's harder????? i dunno....

we're going down in the charts too. from 25% to 10. but her ped isn't worried either. she's also only 19 pounds, something. i mean, she looks good for her size, she eats well, and she started walking so it's all ok. the only thing is that she hates straight milk so she only really drinks water with meals so we figure that's a huge chunk of calories and fat that other kids are getting that she's not. oh well. i just have been making sure to get her cheese etc.... as snacks.


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

It's been a little while since I posted. I'm going through a pretty rough patch, personally. I'm unhappy with where we live, I'm unhappy with the few parenting groups I've been able to find, I'm just unhappy - you know? So I've mostly been staying away from everything to try and keep from being too negative. Some friends recently told me that I needed to be less negative on Twitter/FB or stop posting - I checked and just under 1/3 of my messages had anything that could be considered negative but apparently that's too much for them. *sigh*

Anyhow, Niall is doing really well. I'm annoyed that he's not walking more but that more about me wanting him to hurry up. He can and does walk at home, when he feels like it but mostly he does this one-legged kneel, one-leg scoot thing. It's hard to describe but it cracks most up who see it. We've had a recent explosion of sign and spoken words as well as interest in books (hooray!)

I'm coming to the end of my rope with the pediatrician's office. Since they folded into a larger organization, they run late for appointments, the doctor has trouble remembering us, there was that whole giving-us-vaccinations-that-we-declined thing and then at the most recent visit the doctor was downright dismissive of something we've been having trouble with. (Niall has some kind of allergy. He gets a hive-y rash. The doctor said "Well, I've never seen this "rash" you speak of" - and he even airquoted the word rash." I took him in a few months ago when he didn't stop screaming for four straight days and was told "dunno, bring him back if it happens again." The bill for that was $600. I can't bring him in every time he gets the hive-y rash. Yes, I watch for breathing trouble. We got a referral to an allergist but I don't have the money to see an allergist.) Then, he starts in on Niall's weight - I asked what I was supposed to do, put him on a treadmill? A diet? I was told to stop giving him sweets and fried food - which Niall has NEVER had. To prove this, the doc wants me to keep a food diary until the next appointment at 18 months. For reference, he's at the same (off-the-chart) position above the usual percentiles that he's been since he was about 3 months old for both height and weight. Anyone else getting a load of flack from the doctor on this issue? That, combined with a lecture about how the doctor knows that Niall had a severe (and month-long) reaction to the MMRV vaccine but that he sees no reason why I should delay/select vaccines and how I'm putting him "at risk of death" by saying we need to do one vaccine at a time and won't be repeating the varicella vaccine and I'm just gaaaaah.

About that height-and-weight thing - anyone got suggestions for a heavy wetter that's outgrowing the large size gDiapers pants? (We use a folded up flat as the insert, so we have 80 standard-size flat diapers and about a dozen gPants.) Niall is 35" tall as of last week and 35 pounds - we're in 2T clothing and having trouble with waist size on a lot of it. I'd also love suggestions for pants that run big in the waist - my only caveat is that I won't shop at Walmart - OldNavy runs a little snug, as far as I can tell. We've got some Children's Place, OshKosh and Carter's stuff that's a little better but not a whole lot.

This post brought to you by: Niall sleeping on his own for a nap for the first time ever! Hooray!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

DS has been doing well on the potty... my husband handles it, thankfully. He does like to grab himself which causes a mess... I don't really know how to fix it-- I told dh, if you were in a diaper all day, you'd want to 'investigate' too!

Lady meag, it sounds like you need a new peds office asap! we got our rec from our midwife/ob's office. You might want to shop around a bit-- around here most offices have meet the parents night (with cookies).

DS does that one foot down one knee down walk/crawl thing as well. He is walking a bit, but only with encouragement. He doesn't say, walk across the room to get something, but he will walk if one of us holds him up and the other calls to him. I was kind of hoping he'd be walking independently before the new baby came, but he still needs to be carried quite a bit.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladymeag*
> 
> It's been a little while since I posted. I'm going through a pretty rough patch, personally. I'm unhappy with where we live, I'm unhappy with the few parenting groups I've been able to find, I'm just unhappy - you know? So I've mostly been staying away from everything to try and keep from being too negative. Some friends recently told me that I needed to be less negative on Twitter/FB or stop posting - I checked and just under 1/3 of my messages had anything that could be considered negative but apparently that's too much for them. *sigh*
> 
> ...


A thought for you on the diapers is the XL proraps diapers. http://store.tinytots.com/store/product/1873/Pro-Services-ProRap-Classic---XL/ We used them with ds until he was 3ish and he was a heavy wetter.

And I totally agree with the need to find a new doc - although, I'd probably look for a family practitioner and not a ped.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

lady meag....man, i would think that any doctor would be better than that one!

we go to a regular mainstream ped and she's ok with delayed/selective vaxes and the fact that dd is falling in the chart for weight (opposite problem, i know, but i think i was more shocked than she was.) she always takes the time to just sit back and ask if we have questions or concerns. and i don;t think this should be different from the majority of docs...i mean, it's not like we found her after an extensive search or research or anything. i just took the first available doctor at a reputable practice. i would expect with a severe vax reaction that my doc recommend waiting...not give you a hard time about it!


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

He napped on his own Meaghan? Yahoo! I have no ideas on the Dr. . .we hate our Ped too. Although not b/c he's done anything as awful, but just b/c he's young and clueless and I'm sure I know way more about childcare and the habits of LOs than he does. So we'll be skipping any well-baby visits until he's 2. Dh wants to consider some selective vax at 2 yo.  I don't know, I feel like DS has been so healthy (besides one bout of stomach flu) and I really don't "believe" in vax for the most part. But then again, we do travel a lot and there are some vax that would be practical for DS to have. . .and then there will be the school issue too. If he's totally unvax'ed not sure if that will be an issue for school here or not.

Texmati--not long to go till you have a new baby! Wow. I'll be thinking of you and sending lots of good labor and newborn vibes your way. 

As for the potty--I wish. We did EC here with much success. . .until DS got mobile. Since then he won't hardly ever sit still long enough to use it. That said, he does sign potty and knows when he is going and is interested in the big potty (love to flush for me). So I know the awareness is there, he just is way way too busy to use it. Hopefully as the weather warms up this spring, I can spark his interest to use it by allowing naked time.

Otherwise, he's pretty much pure joy these days. Yes, there is the occasional meltdown and yes, he does sometimes decide to wack us in the face, but generally he's just having fun and so am I. He's a real, full-time walker now and is quite stable and adept at climbing. He still doesn't talk much, but he signs a lot and is recently showing more interest in spoken words. He now says "ju" for juice, "dow" for down and "noo" for moon. And he is totally mama obsessed, mama attached!







Especially, since the travel and then the stomach flu (when I wore him in the Ergo for two days non-stop), he is just all about mama. Of course not sure if its me or the boob that he loves. .. but I guess its all one and the same for him. He is a total nursing monkey. .. not sure when he'll slow down, but he still rarely goes more than 3 hours day or night. Obviously, its often just for a quick snack, but he really seems to need that contact.

I'm really trying to just be in the moment and enjoy all this time with him (as he changes so fast). . .that was my New Years resolution. I tend to be a planner, so being in the moment can be hard for me, but I don't want to look back and realize I missed just enjoying my LO while he was little.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, I haven't been around here in ages. I haven't caught up entirely, i just read the last page.

For us - A is outgrowing his 2T sleepers and getting ready to move into 3T. G'ma got him a bunch of 2T clothes for Xmas, half of which fit and half of which are too big. He's around 35 inches tall and almost 30 pounds, but he's just a skinny kid for all of that - very dense, but not really any chub on him at all. I just ordered him a wet suit for swim lessons, and had to get it specially cut - XS in width, Med in length.

We've been battling a nasty diaper rash off and on for a couple months now, still trying to figure that out. He eats just about everything he can get his hands on, and has something like 15 teeth now. At Halloween he had 8, at Thanksgiving 12, and at Xmas 15. And he just stopped with the teething pain 2 days ago, but I haven't checked yet to see if there's another one. But he's still getting a full compliment of formula each day (he's started refusing BM, and I still have a freezer full).

He has started falling asleep without the bottle - without any prompting from me. It's not consistent at naptime yet, but at bedtime he'll push the bottle away, roll over and spoon up to me and then go to sleep. So sweet. He's also trying to nurse nowadays, which is weird, since I haven't had milk in months and months. But I let him until the teeth come into play. Yesterday at nap, he climbed up onto the couch next to me, snuggled up and next thing I knew he was asleep. Completely unprompted by me. Very strange.

Jordan - A was biting long before being exposed to other kids, and hitting definitely was not a daycare thing - since the only childcare he's been exposed to has been at the Y, and it's often just him. Even then, he didn't have his first daycare experience until after 12 mos, and was hitting well before that.

Well, he's waking, guess my chat-time is over.

ETA - that was a quick wake-up, so I'm back.

He's a talker, not really a signer. He has a few signs, despite my trying to teach him signs since he was 4 mos. He just prefers the sound of his own voice I guess. And he does the same thing with tech someone else mentioned. He's convinced all tech are phones - remote controls, video game controllers, ipods. They're all telephones to him, it's adorable. And just this weekend he discovered the joy of baseball caps with daddy. They're a sure-fire way to quell a tantrum momentarily.

That's the one big thing we're dealing with at this point. Screaming whenever he doesn't get his way (tell him no, prevent something, take something away, etc.). Doesn't matter if it's big or small (to me), but he'll start shrieking at the top of his lungs. Someone please tell me when this phase ends.

Meg and Kismet - seriously ladies, you should head this way, we have a great ped group. I know it's a drive, but it sure sounds better than what you've got now, and it's not like you're making the drive even weekly.

And I suppose mention should be made that that's the longest stretch of sleep he's taken... since the fluke night he STTN when he was like 4 mos. He just slept about 4.5 hours straight. Unfortunately I'm still awake, so I didn't even get to enjoy it.

Anyone else got an early bird? I'm happy on days I get to see the far side of 7 am.


----------



## rockdoctor (Mar 26, 2009)

We are finally getting settled in our new home. We moved to Washington a few months ago. There still are lots of boxes that are not unpacked, but I think we got the vital stuff all put away. I think that is all I will handle right now. We all went xc skiing last weekend with the dogs and I am so happy about it. I haven't gotten to do that in years. The kiddo got a little cold though. I need to figure out how to keep the footsies and fingers warmer. A is walking pretty well lately, no talking yet. I am surprised by how many talkers there are at this age. She does communicate, which is good enough for me. We are trying to teach her not to throw food on the floor while eating. Also working on not throwing books, generally on how to treat things gently. Books are only a big deal since we have a lot in the house and do not want her to get into the habit of throwing things. She does love to pull things out and is just starting to understand the concept of putting things back in. She helps hand me things from the laundry and sometimes will pick things up if asked by me. I am also happy by how much variety of foods she eats. She will at least try almost everything I offer. I gues I haven''t freaked her out to much yet. She even eats "sushi" (not raw fish), by the rice, seaweed and avocados and some cooked meat. She has also really taken to hiding and then popping up so we can fnd her. She thinks it's hilarious.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockdoctor*
> 
> I am also happy by how much variety of foods she eats. She will at least try almost everything I offer. I gues I haven''t freaked her out to much yet. She even eats "sushi" (not raw fish), by the rice, seaweed and avocados and some cooked meat. She has also really taken to hiding and then popping up so we can fnd her. She thinks it's hilarious.


I'm surprised at those of you who have helpers. Most of the time he ignores me if I'm talking to him. Do they come when you ask them to? Particularly for diaper changes, the chase the baby game gets old quick.

A really likes sushi. He has had raw fish even. He likes the eel (cooked) and the tuna (raw), the rice and nori. He's decided he doesn't really care for avocados, which is weird since it was one of his first foods and he liked it then. But he even likes the caviar. It's interesting how much difference early exposure makes - nori was one of his first foods. I couldn't stomach even CA rolls until I was an adult because of the seaweed, but I wasn't even exposed to sushi until I was about 10.

Oh, and the one thing I left out was his walking - running. The only time he crawls anymore is to get on and off the bed. He only in the last week or so has been able to get to his feet without something to hang onto, but he moved from crawling to knee-walking months ago, and now is mostly just walking.

Oh, and he's tall enough to reach the kitchen counters. I'm having to learn to be more careful with things on the counter... the other day he walked into the kitchen while I was cooking, reached up and grabbed my big knife off the counter. Talk about giving mama a heart attack! I grabbed him before he could pull it all the way down, but now I'm careful to keep them well away from the edge.

Rockdoctor - for footsies, we have wool socks, and if you put those inside a fleece lined bootie like Robeez or Shoe Zoo makes, they do a pretty good job so long as she's not actually walking in the snow. A wears his wool socks constantly, inside his pjs just because our floors are so cold. Can't help you with hands - they're at the age that mittens'll come right off. Were you wearing her in a carrier?


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies! It's been a while since I've posted so welcome to all the newbies!  I love seeing my family but I'm so glad the holidays are over! I was way too busy this year.

Ladymeag, I'm sorry you're so unhappy. I've definitely been in a funk and now I'm working on pulling myself out of it. I hope you can start to feel good soon! I agree that you need to switch pedis though! Yours sounds AWFUL in soooo many ways.

Texmati, I hope L&D goes well too. I didn't realize you were due so soon until kismet pointed it out!

Rockdoctor, that is great that A eats so well. Lake used to eat anything we put in front of him but now he is starting to show more of a preference. He will take a bite or two of other things we offer but he MUST get what he wants first. We're not going to make a big deal out of forcing him though. Some days he eats anything and really well. Other days he just wants milk and fruits.

Cristeen, how amazing that A has so many teeth. Lake had an explosion early on and has just stalled since then. He does finally have one molar on the bottom right and the others seem to be working their way in. Also, Lake is just starting to follow directions. He will put away a few toys and hand things to me when I ask but it is still sporadic. I hear you on reaching the counters now! It is a whole new level of baby-proofing! Speaking of which, we had to get an oven lock this weekend. I never thought I'd need one of those!

Lake had his 15m WBV last month. He was also 35 inches tall but he weighs just under 24 pounds. The pedi says that we need to wean him from the bottle but that hasn't been working. I started way back at 9 months and have made NO progress. We've got 6 different kinds of sippies and he just plays with them mostly. Seriously, I give up, he'll just get rid of the bottle and go straight to cups when he's ready. He is really dealing with separation anxiety now. It's pretty bad but we're trying to deal with it. It's harder for me since he wants to be picked up and I just can't all the time. So he grabs my legs and cries.  Anyway, Lake is still learning new words all the time and I've stopped counting. :lol He is also starting to be interested in books and playing with his toys. Not independent anymore though, we must all be together all the time. We're not doing potty learning or EC but the other day before bath time, Lake climbed onto the toilet and pooped! I have no idea how to get him to do that consistently though!


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

I wish N was an adventurous eater! I don't know where it came from, b/c I love food, but this kid is picky. And super-suspicious of new things. . .he will give anything he doesn't recognize on the spoon this long stare and then maybe try a little taste. Sheesh. Some days all the kid eats is hummus (his favorite food). Oh that and he is totally addicted to freeze-dried strawberries. He does like seaweed though, go figure. That and avocado are the only green things he'll eat.

As far as helping Cristeen. . .don't worry it doesn't apply to diaper changes, getting dressed or anything I really need him to do! He loves to help, but only with the things I do, like washing dishes, sweeping, folding laundry. .. and as you can imagine it's cute, but not all that helpful. Diaper changes are a wrestling match every time. Urgh. He certainly can follow directions, but only when he chooses. And yeah, the kitchen counters. . .when I am tired I always forget and I've had eggs broken, water spilled, and knives grabbed that way. He's quick too!


----------



## rockdoctor (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cristeen*
> 
> Rockdoctor - for footsies, we have wool socks, and if you put those inside a fleece lined bootie like Robeez or Shoe Zoo makes, they do a pretty good job so long as she's not actually walking in the snow. A wears his wool socks constantly, inside his pjs just because our floors are so cold. Can't help you with hands - they're at the age that mittens'll come right off. Were you wearing her in a carrier?


Where do you get wool socks for this age? A is still pretty small and I do not knit, hell I don't even cook. I can probably do a layering of mittens, she'll still get cold but hopefully not miserable. We are wearing her in a carrier, although it would be nice for her to get out and play in the snow a little. Right now she just stands there sort of paralyzed.

I agree with one of the other posters that even though A "helps" , like hands me stuff, it is really more cute and less helpful. I could definitely get things done quicker without her hovering over all my chores, but it's kinda fun to let her pull clothes out of the dryer and then have her hand them to me. Some times she comes to be when I ask her to but often I have to ask many times (with signs) and usually I eventually go get her. But I keeping trying. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I also ask her to come when I don't want to do anything but hug, so she doesn't always think it's to do something like a diaper change.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

yea for all the sushi eaters out there! we make this thing called "sushi salad" which is really easy...or easier than making rolls and cheaper than buying them. you just make the sushi rice and fold in all the sushi ingredients...whatever you want....nori, veggies, fish (i've even done canned salmon) and then drizzle some soy or wasabi/soy. i like mine with a drizzel of wasabi mayo on top but that might gross out you healthy people out there . it's easy and healthy-ish and really easy for them to eat because of the sticky rice. i even bought ada some training chopsticks because she's become obsessed with poking around with real ones. i haven't had the chance to let her try them yet but seeing as though she can barely do a fork or spoon i'm sure it'll just be a toy.

i've been a little bummed lately that my formerly adventurous eater seems to be getting picky (or else just being toddler-stubborn.) but we'll keep on plugging along with real food though.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Wool socks - Amazon is amazing.


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cristeen*
> 
> Anyone else got an early bird? I'm happy on days I get to see the far side of 7 am.


Yep, that's us. Except usually he's up at 6 am.







It's been really hard on me, since I don't get home from work until about 10:30 pm, then I have to have some wind-down time. I don't usually get to bed until midnight. Then Ethan gets up at about 12:30, and again at 4 ish. And again at 6. Sometimes I can get him back to sleep witha bottle of water (bottles in bed have become a HUGE crutch for us, but I can't seem to get the energy up to do anything about it). DH gets home at 7am, and offers to take Ethan, but often by then I'm too awake to go back to bed. It sucks.

DH and I had been talking off and on about how we could get things to change. I don't get any sleep, DH and I don't hardly see each other... Our family life is non-existent on days that I work. Part of me wants to SAH, but we don't want to stay in the house/location that we're in for much longer, and we need the extra money to finish the remodel and save for a downpayment. I feel very stuck.

But a few days ago, after helping someone with a computer problem at work, the new commander of the road patrol division noticed what I was doing and asked if I was good with computers. He then went on to say that maybe I could help out the lieutenant in charge of IT when we have the manpower. The Lt. is seriously overworked and has needed an assistant for some time. About 4 years ago, I had the opportunity to become his assistant, but turned it down to concentrate on a promotion. They found someone else, but then that person ended up getting let go for unsatisfactory attendance. The Lt. approached me again after I returned from my maternity leave, but I really wanted to go back to patrol. But once the my division commander brought it up, the wheels started turning. We need something different. I'm tired, DH is unhappy because we don't see each other, and I want to spend time as a family. I went to talk with my commander about working in IT full time. I was also honest with him about wanting to have another baby, and I would need to go on light duty anyways. He said he thought it was a great idea and said he would talk to the administration to try and make it happen. That was easy! It's a great time right now, since we got a new sheriff at the beginning of January, and the whole department is in upheaval.

But now I'm kind of freaking out. We'd have to find alternate child care arrangements for DS, since my best friend's parents run a business and couldn't watch him for the length of time necessary. He would be there fewer days, but trying to take care of the elderly around an ever-more-rambunctious toddler is difficult. We were on borrowed time anyways. I'm going to get a hold of my midwife and doula and see if they have any recommendations for a local nanny. I'd really prefer for someone to watch DS in our home, unless they had some kind of ideal Montessori or Waldorf-y thing going on. Or another AP mama would be okay at their house! I just worry about exposure to electronic toys, television, etc.

Sorry this is so long and rambling... It was supposed to be about sleep, but I've been hashing this all out in my head, and I guess it just kind of spilled over!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Diana - sounds like things are falling into place for you, congrats!

I did want to say that i wouldnt consider bottles at night a crutch... My guy takes one around 11-12, 2-3, 5ish and then after he gets up.

A quick little update ob us, discovered his diaper rash is an allergic reaction. He was allergic to his formula! Got him off that brand and back to the one we were using before and its slowly healing, but from what the mamas in the allergy forum have said, we probably have some other unknown allergies slowing tge healing process.

Anyway, i switched him to BM at bedtime, and all of a sudden hes sleeping better, longer and eating less at night. He was up to over 20 oz between bedtime and morning (and eating up to 12 at bedtime) but w BM instead of formula, 12 seems to be enough to get us through the night (6 bm, 6 formula), and hes drinking closer to 8 at bedtime.


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Cristeen -

8 oz at bedtime? Wow. How much solids does he eat? We've been giving Ethan 5 or 6 before bed, and he usually has dinner about an hour to 90 minutes before bed. Our ped, who is pretty non-mainstream, suggested a daily milk or formula intake of 16 to 24 oz. We've been hitting the middle ground at 20 oz. But now I'm wondering, especially since I have a big, solid guy too, if I'm not giving him enough?

ETA - Ethan eats a TON of food. He seems to be one of those babies that doesn't have the "I'm full" mechanism. So he will eat, and eat, and eat. Until he gets sick.  Because of this, I have a really hard time telling when I'm feeding him enough so that he's full, or just enough so that he's not starving.

Also, I don't really consider it a crutch, unless it's a bottle of water. I figure if I was still BFing, I'd be nursing to sleep, so the bottle with milk doesn't bother me. I just occasionally give a bottle with water when he's fussy but not hungry to help him settle down. I don't want him to think he needs to eat every time he's upset, but since he doesn't take a pacifier, the water bottle sort of subs for comfort nursing... Which I wouldn't consider a crutch, so maybe I need to rethink this! It's hard sometimes to figure all this out wiht bottle feeding. I try to do what I did when I was BFing, but there's all this stigma with a baby being attached to a bottle. KWIM?


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

I have an early bird, but it isn't always Viv. LOL. Ds gets up before 7 pretty much every day and has since he was 3 (just turned 10) unless he's sick.

Viv has some days where she gets up early - would be awful, but she wakes up happy and giggling on these days.

Even if it is a bottle of water, I don't see it as a crutch - I think about what I do for myself at night... I probably drink 1/2 my water at night.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I know all about that stigma. Like the stigma with not bottle-nursing... only he's old enough to pick up his bottle off the end table, walk over to the Boppy that I keep on the floor and lay down in it to eat. I still have to keep an eye on him so that he's not finger-painting with the milk, but during the day I follow his cues on when it's time for a bottle. Mostly by just leaving a full bottle on the table where he can reach it. He gets bottle nursed at most naptimes (when not in the car) and bedtime still. I refuse to be guilted by him showing his independence.

As for amounts - A'd have to be eating a LOT more solids to only get 20 oz of formula a day. Right now he's getting 12 oz of BM/day, plus another 20-24 oz of formula (est) throughout the day. In addition to all the solids he's willing to eat (which varies day by day, and is complicated by the discovery that he has allergies). For breakfast he'll eat an egg and half a kiwi some days, and other days he'll take 2 bites and he's done. Tonight he ate almost an entire apple when he grabbed it out of the grocery bag and started chowing down... in addition to the half apple I'd already cut up for him. On New Years Eve he ate probably 2-3 Tbs of shelled edamame, but when I fed them to him on Friday, he wouldn't even eat one. Thanksgiving at my parents, he chowed on the pate and the duck rilletes, but at Xmas, he spat out both. Some days he'll eat mortadella, some days he just plays with it. It's highly frustrating. The only things he'll consistently eat are fruits, and it turns out he may have allergies to them (bananas, oranges, kiwis). So far his stand-by is apples, but that's zero fat and zero protein.

Tell you what, I need to be keeping a food log anyway for allergens - I'll start tonight, DH is starting bedtime right now, and I'll post exactly what he eats so you can get an idea. He's a big guy, almost 30 lbs and something like 35 inches, but pretty darned skinny (can still wear some size small CDs), and I've always fed him on demand. I can't imagine the hassle of trying to regulate him, that must be so hard!


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cristeen*
> 
> I know all about that stigma. Like the stigma with not bottle-nursing... only he's old enough to pick up his bottle off the end table, walk over to the Boppy that I keep on the floor and lay down in it to eat. I still have to keep an eye on him so that he's not finger-painting with the milk, but during the day I follow his cues on when it's time for a bottle. Mostly by just leaving a full bottle on the table where he can reach it. He gets bottle nursed at most naptimes (when not in the car) and bedtime still. I refuse to be guilted by him showing his independence.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's frustrating sometimes. On the plus side (wow, I wrote "plus size". Freudian slip?!), I've never had to worry about his weight gain! Even when he was EBF, which I of course did on-demand, he gained weight well and grew very quickly. We just bumped up to the highest rise setting on his Thirsties Duo size 2s, and we're in 24 month and 2T pants even though they're about an inch too long. He's still a little chunky, but he's slimmed down considerably. His massively chunky thighs are disappearing from all the running around he does!

To give you an idea of how much Ethan can eat... Breakfast is a little bowl of Kashi cereal (less than 1/4 cup) and 1/3 to 1/2 a banana. He gets a 4 oz bottle right before his morning nap. Lunch is whatever I'm having. Today it was pot roast, carrots and parsnips, and mashed potatoes; he had 5 or 6 decent sized bites of meat, a baby-fist size blob of potatoes, and 3 4-inch "sticks" of carrot or parsnip. 4 oz bottle before his afternoon nap. 1/2 of a YoBaby peach yogurt when he got up from his nap, then some meatloaf, peas, and more mashed potatoes for dinner (not sure how much, since DH was watching him). We did up the bedtime bottle to 7 oz tonight, just to see what happens. Is it just me, or is that a lot of food?!

Every time he sees food, he wants it. Sometimes he'll cry for Craisins or another snack if he sees the bag in the cabinet, even if he just ate 5 minutes ago. That is the hard part. I feel like I'm the worst mommy ever for not giving the kid FOOD when he wants it! Usually I give him 3 pieces of whatever it is he wants and tell him "all done!" and hide the rest in the top cabinet. Then at least he knows I understand him and his wants, but I'm not going to let him make himself sick. He takes after both his parents, I guess. We both LOVE food. Thankfully I have a great metabolism, otherwise I'm sure I'd be a tank!


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

rockdoctor: OMG, I am so, so jealous. We're from Seattle and I miss Washington so badly - we really want to move home. Where in WA are you?

newmomroxi: Thanks! Fortunately, I've got kismetbaby here to keep me sane - even if I rant at her a little too often about some things!

cristeen: I'd love your pedi rec. PM me or email this username at gmail? I keep meaning to make it out to an Alameda County meet-up since we know goldengirl from our APPeninsula group, too, but never seem to catch them at the right time.

We think we've discovered a soy allergy. Our pedi initially suggested tomatoes but a RAS test for that came back negative. Soy seems to be hitting the mark, though. We avoid it and no rashes, less screaming. We'll make it to an allergist eventually but we really hate paying through the nose with this high deductible insurance plan.

Thanks to whoever suggested the XL ProWraps and linked Tiny Tots - we love that store and I had forgotten that I want to go by there. We still haven't been able to get out there for this (their store hours, are unfortunately, a little weird.) The CottnWraps made by ProWraps were nice when he was little before we were using the gPants.

I think I'm enjoying this stage way, way more than the baby stage but man am I ready for my guy to be fully walking-and-talking. He says more and more words and has started regularly using please and more signs - it's just frustrating. I feel bad for not being one of those people that gets the baby intoxication - I don't even really want to hold other people's tiny babies, but I sure will color with the toddlers! Maybe I'm just not a tiny baby person.


----------



## rockdoctor (Mar 26, 2009)

Lady Meag- we moved to Oroville, so we are extremely isolated, but it has been good anyway.


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

rockdoctor - Ah, my ex's parents live out there. They love it. Gets a little too warm during the summer for my liking but the winter, spring and fall are pretty awesome.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi mamas!

On food--Cristeen, I totally feel your frustration on the amounts and what food he'll eat. Noam is exactly like you describe, one day he'll eat a bunch of something and I'll be thinking "great that's something he'll eat" and I'll make it for him the next day and he'll refuse it. For us the only thing he never refuses is hummus, strawberries, and mexican style beans and rice. Other food that I know he likes such as avocado, pears, blueberries, and sweet potato, he'll sometimes refuse. And lots and lots of foods he just won't even try. He still nurses a lot. . .of course I'm not really sure of amounts, but I get the feeling that he BFs a lot more than many babes his age. I did figure out that he likes coconut milk kefir, which is nice, since we are still avoiding dairy. He used to like the coconut milk yogurt, but now won't eat it. And he won't eat eggs. . .so I guess he's just a natural vegan.  But it makes it challenging to feel like he gets enough protein and fats. Clearly he makes up for that with BM, but eventually he'll need to eat more food.

I'm really starting to dream about night weaning (or should I say, I dream about being able to STTN again!), he still BFs at least 3x a night and I'm sure he could learn to make it through the night at this point. But I'm just not sure how to even go about this or how much screaming and sleeplessness it will cause (we don't do CIO obviously). I'd love to think that he'll just night wean when he's ready. . .but I get the feeling that this guy would sleep all night long wit a boob in his mouth if I let him and never give it up! Anyone have any tips?

tzs--that sushi salad is a great idea! I'm way too "lazy" (or should I say busy with a toddler) to make real sushi and it is expensive to eat out. I'll have to try that.

Can I just vent for a second. . .why is it when DH gets a cold he is incapacitated and spends the whole weekend reading in bed? When we all had stomach flu I think I spent all of 4 hours out of comission and the rest of the time continued to take care of DS, etc. I guess it just irritates me that moms never really get a day off, while Dads do.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kismetbaby*
> 
> Hi mamas!
> 
> ...


second the vent! i had a bout of food poisoning this weekend and while dh did get up with the kiddo which usually never happens....after about an hour or so he went back to bed and slept until 11 (followed by afternoon nap...which he said he wasn't going to take)! so basically i ended up taking care of her all day by myself. this was in the wake of both of us having a bad cold at the beginning of the week. of course i got no break and i think he even joked that i was faking. then he gets it bad the next day and is all whiny that i'm not waiting for him with vicks and hot tea. ugh!

taking care of a kid while sick is the WORST!!!!!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Gotta be quick, im on a deadline. Just wanted to post amounts for you, Diana. Keep in mind he's got a cold so he ate even less solids today than normal. But from his bedtime bottle last night to just before bedtime tonight, 41 oz (6 oz bm, 35 formula). Then 7 oz at bedtime tonight (6oz bm, 1 formula), refused to go to sleep and drank another 7 an hour later when he did go to sleep. Solids today were maybe a Tbs of eggs and 2/3 of an apple. I'm really struggling w what to feed him right now, since he cant have dairy, we dont eat grains and hes not fond of meat. Ugh.

Gotta run. More tomorrow.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi! I finally found my way back here. I really need to bookmark this thread so I can stop losing it.

Anyhow, Cristeen, that sounds tough with the food thing. It can be sooo tough to figure out. I went through it with my older dd. I think she ended up having just a lot of intolerances, which she outgrew. I seriously made myself crazy. I can tell you what I learned from the whole experience. We had a rash that just wouldn't quit on her chest and she developed hives after trying almond butter when she was 3. So I strictly avoided all nuts with her, didn't allow them in the house. We went to a dermatologist and learned the rash was just something with her hair follicles that will likely never go away, doesn't cause any concern, just cosmetic. Then we went to the allergist for the hives. We chose to take her to the Children's Hospital (a satellite office, actually) because we liked the derm in this group and they have the best rep around. That meant a lot of waiting. Oh, almost forgot, we had a negative RAST (blood test for allergies for those who are wondering) back when she had the hives, but I heard they can be unreliable. So continued to avoid. I had a huge long list of foods that I wasn't sure about because I was looking for any little reaction, a tiny bump on her bottom, any little thing. The allergist said the fact that I couldn't pinpoint it was actually promising because it was typically a sign that she was less likely to have a true life threatening allergy. Skin test turned up negative for almonds and other tree nuts. Finally had a food trial in dr's office and she did fine. I'll never know if the hives were from almonds or not. But she can eat them and peanuts and other nuts now with no problem.

This time around, I am trying to keep giving the little one suspicious foods unless I see a definite reaction like hives, vomiting, or with citrus, she gets a red ring on the bottom every time, so i know to avoid that. But I'm trying to figure out a wheat thing with red cheeks. Could it be a sign of intolerance? Sure, but I think it is mostly with shredded wheat and not pasta. I think the softened shredded wheat is still irritating when she gets it on her cheeks. So before with my older dd, I would have stopped wheat altogether and been afraid to try it. This time, if I don't see a definite reaction, I will cut it out a few days and then give her pasta and see if we get the red cheeks again.

If I were you, I'd stick with some very basic foods for a few days and then add things one by one. One food you might consider is quinoa if you can find a good brand, since it's not actually a grain, but a seed. I read last night and am typing today, so I think I remember you saying he doesn't care for avocado these days. My LO would only eat it for a while if I diced it with something else like pear or banana. Avocado has a ton of fat and is a great food IMO.

I was also thinking that you probably have no control over what's going into the BM, so that's probably confusing as well. I wish I had some better info for you. Will/can he eat black beans? That's one of our staples. I just smash each one and they are a great finger food.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Last post was getting long, so thought I'd start fresh in a new one.

My LO is sick with her second bout of croup right now, but handling it much better than the 1st. No middle of the night coughing fits this time. Just the weird sound on inhale when she wakes up and momma isn't in her room like she was when she fell asleep. Sleep is still an issue here. I am exhausted. She used to give me some 4-6 hour stretches every once in a while, but those are few and far between now. I got 3 hours and then 2 and then one last night. I start her out in her crib, and then she comes to bed with me after her first wake-up. I am kind of slowly working my way through the Dr. Jay Gordon night weaning thing combines with some NCSS stuff. She doesn't nurse to sleep any more, but she does still think she needs to nurse to sleep. I was limiting the time she can nurse, but with the croup, I am doing whatever I can to keep her calm and avoid the coughing fits. I am getting to the point where I really just need more sleep. I feel like a crappy mom to my older dd, my patience is shot and DH and I are arguing more because we are both exhausted. Not real arguments, but just the little stuff like you shouldn't shovel the snow right now because you'll be late for your meeting at work and my 6 YO is upset because we are arguing again. It's that we are so tired, we are not watching our tones. I assured her that we aren't mad at one another, but just like hse doesn't always agree with her friends, daddy and I don't always agree either. But she's been very sensitive to it lately and i know things will get better if I could get some sleep.

Bunny is so much fun right now. She is a helper too. I tell her to come help with the laundry and she goes over and stands at the dryer ready to put wet clothes in. I had to get her involved so I could get the laundry done and keep her out of trouble while I do it. But if I unload the dryer, she tries to take the clothes out of the basket and put thme back in the dryer.  I'm not ready to let her help with dishes, but she likes to sweep. She still hates diaper changes, so she will not come if I ask her to.

She puzzles me with talking. She talked early, but has not kept any of those words in her vocabulary. She used to say hair, hello, lots of others. She wouldn't say dada for a while and is back to saying it, but rarely says momma or mom-mee like she used to. I guess that's normal. I don't remember from my 6 YO. She does say sis, uh-oh, o's, joosh (juice- which is water, my water bottle, and cup) and I know there have been some phrases, but am totally blanking. She understands a lot, so I'm not going to worry.

It amazes me how much and how well she plays with her sister. They develop their own little games and just have so much fun together. If I had known during my years of infertility and losses that my girls would end up being so close with 5 years between them, I would have saved a ton of tears. The anniversary of my positive test with her passing has made me think about that a lot lately. We're definitely ready to put the whole issue of fertility behind us if dh ever schedules his consult for his vas.

Ugh, gotta run, she's up from nap early. again.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

We're in trouble now... Viv has figured out how to climb over the ottoman that we use to block the family room from the stairs. D'oh. LOL. She can almost get herself up onto the kitchen chairs too.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitrizmom*
> 
> We're in trouble now... Viv has figured out how to climb over the ottoman that we use to block the family room from the stairs. D'oh. LOL. She can almost get herself up onto the kitchen chairs too.


Haha!

Rowan isn't big enough to climb on the ottomans/chairs yet. But he's figured out the STOOL. He has a lil table with two stools in the dining room, and he's figured out that he can drag the stools over to the table/chair/gate/ottomans... and get where he wants. It's OK still at the gates b/c it just gets him higher (and still not enough that he can climb over), but he's definitely trying to get up on the kitchen table -- stool - chair - table. He's recently been taking the stool over to our elevated plants so he can dig in the dirt. He doesn't seem to want to pull the plants over - he just wants to get in the dirt. I think the kiddo needs some more outside time (darn Winter!)

I was thinking today... Remember the days when we'd comment on every lil thing they'd learned to do with their body? I mean, it wasn't so long ago that they'd just figured out LEGS. And now I barely notice that he can bend, squat (which is the new thing... squatting to inspect every little thing), lift one leg to get Up or Out. Rowan also can take off his shirt (if you start one arm for him, he'll finish the rest); he can get out of his car-seat, once it's unlatched; he can grab three things with one hand - like 3 balls... and is still confused about how to get One of the balls to do something. He's slowly learning that TWO he can work with, three he can carry, but he'll have to put them down to get One to do something - like put in a toy.

Enyhoo... just a thought that we (me) used to analyze every single development... and suddenly there's like TEN and I've barely noticed! OMG! He's going to be fully functioning without me making a big stink of it!

So... to make a Stink of it 

- Uh-Oh, All the time

- Ow. He'll bang his head repeatedly against the carseat/chair/ottoman... and say Ow. Doesn't get that OW is supposed to be associated with Pain and to not do it again. But he's getting that we say OW when he hits us. It's a start.

- Tarzan - loves to hit on his belly and yell Ahhhhhhh. I dunno why 

- spinning. LOVES to spin.

- Backing up to you with his butt to sit down. Whether it's your lap/belly/face, he backs up to sit on you.

- Throwing his head back in laughter. Almost forced laughter with a somewhat evil smile  Like it's REALLY really funny, or indication that he's ready to go to sleep

- Trying to Take Off His Diaper. Help!

Where are your kiddos with Forks? Again, I seem to chalk maybe too much to daycare. But Rowan is all about the fork. He gets the stabbing action. He can certainly put it in his mouth. But he doesn't get yet that there's food already on the fork. So it's not about the eyes - it's about the action.

Ro's FInally got hair. A huge crazy mullet of curls; and a significant amount on the top. I just looked at his 1yr pictures where he was still virtually bald. His hair growth in the past months has been amazing. It's awesome! I'm all about long hair, so I'll not cut it - at least not the curls.

Ok. I'm Done  Been a while since I've posted.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanKX*
> 
> Haha!
> 
> ...


Viv is totally into digging in the plants too. We've used a baby fence to keep them out of her reach. I think in the spring she will be helping dh with the garden.  She also spins, dances to music (more like tips side to side - hilarious), laughs the same way, takes her diaper off any time that she doesn't have clothes on (and sometimes unfastens it through her clothes), and is getting pretty proficient with a fork and spoon.

We did give Viv a hair cup... well, bangs. her hair kept getting in her face and when she was sick she constantly had snot in her hair. So, we trimmed them. She looks so different without her wispy baby hair in her face.


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol at the stories of the kiddos! It is amazing how these little people can make us so happy by doing the simplest things.









Lake tries to climb in and out of the tub!

-climbs on the table and tells stories.

-MUST feed himself. We just got him a few forks and he is doing really well. He stabs and scoops a little and gets some of it in his mouth!

-shakes his whole body to say 'no'. It looks like a dog shaking off water, haha.

-is learning to give kisses with his mouth closed! It is so cute, he sucks his lips in like fish lips.

-claps for himself when he follows directions.

-does the side to side dance

-blows his nose with his fingers. ewwwwwww

mkksmom, so sorry your Bunny has croup again. I hope she starts to feel better soon! Sounds like you've got a lot going on at home! I can relate, though!  Lake did the same thing as Bunny in terms of dropping words. He'd learn a new word and it was like the others just disappeared. They're all back now though and he is adding more constantly. I guess it is just the way it happens sometimes.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanKX*
> 
> - Trying to Take Off His Diaper. Help!


Pants! Always.

Or snaps.

A can sometimes get his snap dipes off, if he's stubborn about it, but velcro ones come right off. First time he did it was in a sposie - I opened it to discover a dirty, closed it back up to get wipes, left him sitting on the couch. Came back out to discover he'd opened it back up, tearing it in half in the process, and was playing in the poop (still sitting on the couch). Poo everywhere. He went directly into the bathtub.

Then the other day I put him in a dipe... think it was a trifold PF in a velcro cover. Next thing I know the dipe hits the floor. He walks about 3 feet and proceeds to pee on the floor.







All while I'm across the room watching him, grabbing for another dipe to put on him. <sigh>

Forks are his latest thing. He's been playing with them for ages, but just in the last few days he's been insisting on trying to feed himself with my fork (we never did the baby silverware thing). He takes it away from me, tries to stab his egg and get it into his mouth. He does really well, but manuevering the fork around without dropping the egg is tricky. He needs more practice with that.

So, looks like I left off with allergic to dairy. Seems he also doesn't tolerate beef, which is the basis of our diet. So right now he's limited to eating basically eggs and apples while I try to figure out what he doesn't react to. He loves his apples though - he's figured out I leave them in the shopping bag, and he'll go over to the bag and dig out the apple (which is amongst other fruit/veg, he always gets the apple). And then he'll just sit down and eat. This morning I was behind a gate, and he came over to me for a moment and then walked away. A few minutes later I wondered what was up, peeked around the corner and he was sitting on the floor eating his apple. He ate about 3/4 of a whole apple all by himself. I mean, he winds up covered in sticky, but <shrug>.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Cristeen--that's tough! We're vegetarian, Noam can't have dairy and he won't eat eggs. . .so I feel your pain. Does A like beans?

Noam likes forks too, but mostly when they are in my dinner. . .which means my dinner winds up in my lap. Sigh.

I love all the stuff they learn too! He backs up to sit in my lap now, its funny, b/c he backs up so slowly and deliberately. And he is trying to learn to sit on his potty, which he just got re-interested in, but he often misses and winds up sitting on the floor! Oh and he finally gives kisses and hugs, not on command though, only spontaneously which is sweet. He loves to stack blocks into towers and takes this job very seriously. He's really getting into language now, both signing and speaking which is super fun. And he seems to be in really good spirits lately. . .I'm wondering when he'll get the next teeth though, he still only has 8 and I wonder if this contributes to his food pickiness. Some things he likes, but still gags on (like raw apple) b/c he just doesn't have the molars to chew with!


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Bunny is doing better with the croup. Still stuffy, but not coughing. I keep putting off typing all of this, but I actually taught her to fall asleep in her crib and we were doing really well. Ok, I shouldn't admit this on here, and don't try this at your home, but I actually climbed in with her for a week or so and then snuck out. Then I moved to just sitting next to her, shhing and patting. Well we were still doing naps in the stroller b/c I like to be able to walk her back down if hse wakes too early/crying. But her diaper leaked int he stroller, so the cover was hanging to dry last Thursday. I put her down for the AM nap in her stroller, and you would think we'd been doing it that way forever. Read a book, nursed a few min and then put her in the crib when she popped off and tried to climb down from the glider. Patted and shh-ed and she went down easily. PM nap-- not so much. SO she was really mad about the whole idea. Sometimes if I leave for a minute and come back, seh is just glad I'm back or something and calms down, so I tried that. Ticked her off even more and when I returned, she was hitting me. So I moved across the room and sat in the glider while she SCREAMED and was re-evaluating things. Give up on nap? Nurse her down in my bed? See if she calms down? I glanced away to avoid eye contact b/c that would make her even more mad, looked up to see her teetering over the edge of the crib, hanging at the waist. She fell head first out of the crib. Little booger is only 31 inches tall. She had bare feet and she has amazing upper body strength. I didn't realize she was even trying to climb out because it wasn't a whole process. She just did it. We have hardwood in her bedroom, so I was freaking out. Her cry didn't change (was still a really ticked off cry) and she calmed down but was a bit dazed. Not really looking at me arms down at her sides for a minute. I called the doc and while I was on the phone with dh, she got down and picked up some photos and asked "Dis?" and I was so relieved. I took her to the doc who checked her over and sent us home. Said waking her wasn't needed but I could if I wanted, which I did.

So it figures! I finally taught her to fall asleep in her crib, and she can't sleep in there any more. I stuck her mattress next to mine for now (mine is on the floor because she always comes in with me at some point in the night). Although, I kept the routine of not nursing to sleep. She has stories, prayers and mama milk in her room and then we move to my room and she tosses and turns and finally settles on her own. I even stopped shhhh-ing and patting because it only seems to aggravate her sometimes. We still have to work on getting her room child-proof before I will feel OK with letting her sleep there. She's only gotten up twice a night for the past few, so if we can make progress with her in our room, then that's OK too, I guess.

Well, I need to get up to bed.

Oh, she's back to saying Mam for mama/mommy again, so I'm happy. She remembered "Yook (look) at dat!" which was the phrase she used to say, so I feel better about the talking for now. She also only has 8 teeth, but is working on a molar now. Can't wait to put teething behind us!


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Aw man! LO is getting something else now. 103.3 fever tonight. *sigh*


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

mkksmom--so sorry about that! It sucks when they are sick and sick so often.

Well, we are finally getting more teeth here. Seems like has had 8 teeth forever. But suddenly this week I discovered his top molars starting to peek through. And he's been a little cranky, but nothing like with the other teeth. So yay for that! His sleep hasn't been great, but that's nothing new. Sigh.

He's really getting excited about the talking. . .it's so cute. He still only says one sound at a time. . .like he says mama and nana (for banana), but that's just repeating the same sound, any other two syllable words he turns into one syllable. .. he says berry as "bree".

I wish he'd eat more. . .I'm starting to think about TTC, but he still nurses too much for me to even get pg. I don't want to push him to give up any BFing sessions before he's ready though. So, I'm torn. Anyway, my plan is to wait till this summer to really worry about that. I'd like him to be a lot closer to 2y before I have to worry about loosing my milk supply.


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

mkksmom, how scary that Bunny fell out of the crib. Lake did once but luckily I was right there and caught him before he actually hit the ground. He was terrified! And I was just in shock almost, because it happened *so fast* and I couldn't believe that I actually caught him. Lake's crib was at the 2nd lowest setting so we just decided to move him to a toddler bed. Plus, we didn't want him to feel like we "kicked him out" of his crib for the new baby. Anyway, I'm glad that Bunny didn't get hurt. I hope her sickies go away though!

Lake is also going through a huge teething phase. He just added three more in the last two weeks, I think. And it seems like all the rest are working there way in. He is pretty fussy right now but his sleep isn't all that bad.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

on man, ladies....my toddler is turning me into one of those flashcard moms!!!

seriously, the last couple weeks all she does all day is bring books to me and try to get me to name objects or animals and make the corresponding noises. i feel like she's forcing me to "baby einstein" her. i don't know how many times an hour i can stand to review "brown bear brown bear." i used to think this was a weird parenting route that some people took but now i know the truth. it's like i'm drilling her for the SAT's over here or something. we have even instituted what i call "biology class" which entails watching random youtube videos of various animals. and she walks around singing her jibberish version of the ABC's, thereby forcing us to sing along. and numbers!?! "two.....treeeeeee......two....treeeee.....two.......two......" this was not of my doing!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzs*
> 
> on man, ladies....my toddler is turning me into one of those flashcard moms!!!
> 
> seriously, the last couple weeks all she does all day is bring books to me and try to get me to name objects or animals and make the corresponding noises. i feel like she's forcing me to "baby einstein" her. i don't know how many times an hour i can stand to review "brown bear brown bear." i used to think this was a weird parenting route that some people took but now i know the truth. it's like i'm drilling her for the SAT's over here or something. we have even instituted what i call "biology class" which entails watching random youtube videos of various animals. and she walks around singing her jibberish version of the ABC's, thereby forcing us to sing along. and numbers!?! "two.....treeeeeee......two....treeeee.....two.......two......" this was not of my doing!


So cute! I'm shocked at how much DS can do-- he's with a sitter for 6 hrs a day, so sometimes he'll bust out with new stuff that neither dh or I taught him. I totally can see myself getting flash cards-- right now thats what we use his books for, and flashcards would hurt less when thrown.

Just a little brag on him-- He's so great with his little sister. He does 'one finger touch' and says 'babeeeee' when she cries (and when he see's the playpen, or my parents dog; so don't be too impressed). He also can point out her nose and eyes, and so far hasn't caused any physical damage to her. 1 week down, 18 years to go!

Does anyone have any ideas on reconnecting with a lo this age?

I've been in a lot of pain lately, and ds is in the care of others almost 24-7 for the past few months. I know it might be new baby blues, but he doesn't come to me, or seem to want to be held by me. He's constantly waving bye-bye, and the other day he slung his 'purse' over his shoulder and waved bye to me, just like I do to him all the time. I know I should be glad that he's so independent, but I do want to be close to him again. I've been trying to give him his bottles and feed him in his high chair. I still can't lift him; and dh and I are still debating whether to resume nursing (that is, even if DS is willing.)


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texmati*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


wow!!! congrats!!!!!

i totally worry about ada with a baby....sounds like you lucked out!

i love the purse thing. my friend has said her ds who is the same age has been imitating her by reading home decor magazines, brushing hair, and pretending to put on make-up. i wish i could be so inspiring to ada but i haven't worn make-up in like over a year. she imitates me but it's like.....picking her nose when she catches me doing it. such a bad example!


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats texmati! You did luck out with DS being so great with DD. I hope that Lake adjusts that well! I've got no suggestions on how you can reconnect with DS though. Lake loves his dad and is constantly following him around. He cries whenever DH leaves the room but rarely does that for me! I understand how it can be to see DS not needing you as much. I guess just give it some more time and appreciate the fact that you can focus on DD without worrying that DS feels left out.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations Texmati!!!

I have a friend who was on bedrest. Her kiddos are about year apart and her oldest did stop coming to her for things. It took a while to get back to normal, but things did get back to normal. Remember that it isn't a matter of how much he loves you. He has just learned that you can't do as much and doesn't expect you to. But this is all temporary. Just keep plugging. You'll get there. It must be hard, but like you said, one week down already.

So Bunny ended up with a 103.5 fever and I took her to the ped to hear that she has a virus, which is what I wanted, but I should have just trusted my momma gut and waited-- rather than expose her to even more germs. She still has a nasty cough, but the fever is gone. Then she broke out in hives. I can't think of anything that would have caused them (food-wise- she had nothing new), so hopefully it's just the virus. I was just talking about how hard it is to work through these things.

I've started dieting a bit-- just cutting calories. I only lost 2 lb the first week, which is annoying. But Bunny still nurses about 10 times per day and I've never been one to lose the last 15 pounds while nursing, so it's better than nothing, and I'll keep on plugging.

So how busy are your LO's keeping you these days? Bunny keeps me on my toes! She is pulling out the laundry as I fold it, wandering around finding things to get into... just started climbing on chairs (because I said she didn't really so that). I want to exercise and get more housework done, but it's really challenge. Sleep can be hard to come by, so my energy is down. I just can't wait until things settle down a bit. With Honey, she was about 20 months or so, and there was a glimmer of hope that things would settle. By 2, we were taking the baby gates down. Hope this LO gets there soon, and yet this time is so fun, I'm trying to cherish it.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkksmom*
> 
> I've started dieting a bit-- just cutting calories. I only lost 2 lb the first week, which is annoying. But Bunny still nurses about 10 times per day and I've never been one to lose the last 15 pounds while nursing, so it's better than nothing, and I'll keep on plugging.


2 pounds in a week is a-MAZ-ing!


----------



## StrongFeather (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats on your Newest LO Texmati!!


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you! I was hoping for that first week big loss, but I am up to 3 pounds today, so I am psyched again. I really want to feel good about my body at the pool this summer. I'm only 5' tall, so every pound shows on me.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

strongfeather--Ummmmm, I just saw your siggie. . .your pg???? Congrats! (I'm so jealous!) How are you feeling? When are you going to announce it to the wider world? Anywho. . .I'd love to hear your story of TTC while BFing. . .are you still BFing? Just curious as we are getting the itch to TTC too, but my cycles just came back and are really wacky. Besides this morning N was up at 4am, that does not make me think I can handle a second right now! 

Texmati--Congrats on your new DD! I find that when N is frustrated by my lack of attention, I need to just set everything aside and not look at my phone or pc or anything for 20min and just sit on the floor and play a game with him. This always improves things soooo much when he's grumpy. I know it's a different situation, but you might find that you reconnect better with him over play (as much as you can while healing, it can be quiet play--N loves to stack blocks with me or just read books) than feeding. Just my 2 cents.

tzs--I call it "book torture"! LOL. I am so glad that N likes books, really, but when I have to read Brown Bear, Brown Bear for the 20th time, I feel like I could just gouge my eyes out! We have lots of books and most of them I love, but he is all about having me read the same 5 books over and over and over. Oh boy.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

"book torture!!!!"

i love it!

speaking of torture though, i took ada with me to the dmv yesterday. ugh! she turned into one of "those" toddlers the second we walked in the door...you know, the kind you see being dragged out of the grocery store screaming. she's never really been like that before so either it was a rite of passage or maybe she could sense the boredom and desperation of the dmv. all i know is that my co-teacher this year was african american and i could hear her voice echoing in my head..."you never see black kids acting like that...."

and it was true....although the only other toddler aged kid there had a smart phone to play with so not a totally fair comparison.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Ha ha tzs. . .and 'oh no' at the same time. I feel your pain. I would never, ever attempt to take N into the DMV (assuming I could avoid it). I feel like a throwing a screaming fit in that place so why wouldn't they?! I had to stop taking N to the post office, b/c he would get like that there. And the last trip we made to Target was no fun. He likes the grocery store though, thank goodness!


----------



## StrongFeather (Mar 13, 2009)

Kismetbaby- Yes! I thought of this yesterday after i posted, that I hadn't even mentioned that I was Pregnant here; and I meant to come back and announce /explain, but my day got the best of me. We just recently found out, and I am waiting on really telling the wide world (you know aka: facebook, lol) for a while. Most likely not until at least 8 weeks.

I know some of you are my facebook friend, so try to not mention anything, ok? Or else I'll have some IRL friends who will be super surprised!!! Not to mention some of my extended family that would be like, "huh?"

Let's see. I finally got my period back a month or so after DS's 1 birthday in august. The cycle was a little wacky, then normal, then wacky again. My Dr. said with my thyroid issue (I am now just straight diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis now, since it refused to clear up within a year) and the fact that I am still breastfeeding it was no surprise my periods were a little crazy. We were planning on trying starting in April/May, but got this little surprise! I was keeping track of my cycles and periods and fertile times, but now that I look back on it, I see we were cutting it a little close, clearly, right? Haha. So we weren't actually TTC, just practicing as they say, and not even that frequently due to all the planning and lack of time to even be together with out DS right there. So we are looking at it as it's meant to be.

Sam will be 2 years and about 1-2 months when the new baby arrives, so that is all I wanted was at least 2 years apart. Now I am trying to keep my stress level down, and try not to worry too much about how my thyroid condition will make this pregnancy a little more monitored than the last. I am happy to say that I have a supportive amazing Dr who has helped guide my thyroid hormones back to normal, so I am confident and trusting in her to help see me and my midwives through this as well!

Hope this helps a little







I think once you do indeed get the positive you start to realize that just like with #1, things will fall into place one way or another. BUT don't get me wrong, I have been going through some serious processing and thinking on the whole ordeal! Such mixed feelings the whole thing, Sam won't be my "baby" anymore, and it won't be just him and I during the days. But on the other hand I am so excited to see him grow into being a big brother!


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

StrongFeather - congrats on the pregnancy and hope that it will be uneventful.

Tex - didn't say it in the other thread, but congrats on your baby.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I feel you ladies on the books. A will have me read the same book 20x in a row if i were willing. I draw the line at 3x, and then i grab another book. We have 3 shelves of books (i got rid of the ones that were horrible, so those are all good books) He isnt really throwing things yet, except legos.

His newest game is hats. As much as hes loving putting them on and taking them off, im wondering if i need to start thinking about dress-up clothes. He doesnt care if theyre daddy's baseball caps or his sun hat, he'll bring it to me to put on his head in new and interesting ways over and over.

We are still struggling w allergies, since in addition to both cow and goat milk, now we've added beef to the list. And he doesnt care for beans most of the time. Im really struggling w solids, and we have less than 2 wks of known safe formula left, and no idea what to do then.

He's also started bringing me his empty bottle when hes hungry, which he just did, so id better go fill it for him.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cristeen*
> 
> I feel you ladies on the books. A will have me read the same book 20x in a row if i were willing. I draw the line at 3x, and then i grab another book. We have 3 shelves of books (i got rid of the ones that were horrible, so those are all good books) He isnt really throwing things yet, except legos.
> 
> ...


i see some dress-up inclinations over here too. it's funny how these things pop up around the same age for totally different kids....strange little buggers. ada does the hats and she also finds this essential oil diffuser ring that's in the drawer and puts it on like a bracelet. i really don;t know where that comes from since i rarely wear jewelry and never bracelets....but i was thinking of stocking up on some at goodwill or some cool bangles from an indian store and making her a mini dress-up basket. we actually already have a tray of old sunglasses which was always a big hit with visiting kids and now ada is into it but still needs help putting them on.

so that's really strange about the beef....is that an allergy that pops up in kids? would it matter if you got like...super pure organic grass-fed local beef that you could be sure had no fillers? like at a farmers market or something???? we're huge on eggs, i make them probably everyday for either breakfast or lunch or stick them in a dinner thing like peanut noodles or something, but i can't remember how they go over at your house. what about ground pork or buffalo or something??? don't babies love bacon maybe????


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

oh and also they now make a coconut milk kefir thing that we use in smoothies or i can even blend it with some jam or *gasp* chocolate mix to give it to her as a drink. it's chock full of fat and i think protein.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Beef is an unusual one, and IIRC, can be an indicator that the milk problem wont be outgrown. And i only buy grass fed, and thats what he reacted to.

And he doesnt mnd bacon in something, but wont just eat a piece (weird kid). I picked up ground pork and a tky breast to give him. Im going to turn the tky into a spread, since he adores fry bread (which is how ive been getting fat into him), i'll try spreading it on there. And maybe ill try little pork meatballs. He does like eggs, thankfully, but he needs a bit more variety. I draw the line at 2/day right now.

Oh, and the coconut yogurts/kefirs all have fillers/stabilizers that i cant be sure of.


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

strongfeather: Congrats! I also have Hashimoto's - did they do the antibody tests or just declare it Hashimoto's? The antibody tests are simple but the only true way to distinguish Hashimoto's from other thyroid conditions.

I want to update but am typing from my phone, so I'll save it for later.


----------



## StrongFeather (Mar 13, 2009)

I developed what they call Postpartum Thyroiditis, and at almost 18 months later, after we tried a bunch of natural remedies to gently encourage normal function in my Thyroid, we had to begin hormone replacement therapy. I take a compounded natural (non synthetic) thyroid daily first thing in the morning. I am just reading the "Hasimoto's" from my lab slips 

As of **right now** my levels we are good and healthy, but we are retesting in a week to be sure they are good now that I am pregnant. I can't say I am not nervous about trying to monitor this while pregnant. The whole thing seems really stressful and scary to me.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cristeen*
> 
> Beef is an unusual one, and IIRC, can be an indicator that the milk problem wont be outgrown. And i only buy grass fed, and thats what he reacted to.
> 
> ...


oooh...what is fry bread?!? sounds yummy.


----------



## dosergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

In light of StrongFeather's announcement I thought oh, right, I forgot to tell the Sept DDC. . . baby #2 is on the way! I actually found out I was pregnant a few weeks ago, a surprise but like with Cora we weren't not trying. A week after I got my BFP, StrongFeather got hers...what are the chances of having the same DDC buddy 2 years apart!


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats to all the mamas-to-be (again)! And to TexMati on the birth of your new LO!

I wanedt to update, but I'm sick today with some kind of sinus/flu thing and can't type straight! I'll stick to just reading for a few days....


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice to see the Sept '09 bunch a little more active again! Man, I'm starting to feel like one of the lonely one's NOT getting pg! IRL too, seems like almost all the moms of toddlers I know are getting pg again. Sigh. I am both super jealous and then at times relieved that it's not me. We are in the not trying, not preventing stage, but I *just* got my cycles back (had first PP AF about a week ago). So, I expect it will take a while before things get normal enough to get pg. And DS still BFs a lot. . .so I am thinking that this will keep my LP too short to get pg. I'm trying not to worry about it one way or another till this summer. But worrying is a pastime of mine. 

Anyway, congrats Dosergirl! So cool that you and strongfeather get to be in the same DDC again. And I guess even better that your new LOs get to be BFFs like your first LOs. I am definitely jealous of that. Hope you both have very H&H9m. . .keep us posted!

Food topic: we do get the coconut milk kefir and DS likes it. I use to for smoothies and things, although he won't drink the smoothies. Sheesh. I swear this kid is the most picky eater ever. Can you really eat hummus for all of your meals? He has started rejecting things he used to like and I think we are down to hummus, bread/crackers, refried beans, black beans and rice (but ONLY if its from Chipotle), and berries. Oh and orange juice. I'm concerned that he never eats anything with color besides berries. Urgh. I don't know what to do, l b/c I don't want to make food an issue and for now he makes up for the diet with lots of BM. But won't he be transitioning to more food and less BM over the next 9 months?

On a positive topic he is doing really well with using the potty. Yay. Maybe just a phase, but I hope it continues.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats to the new little siblings for our toddlers. When mine was born I said never again but lately I've been thinking about it. I'm 40 and she needed some medical coaxing. I don't see it happening spontaneously expect that I'm in better shape now.

We spent the snowpocalysp taking turns getting sick. I'm not sure if it is my turn now or if I'm just worn out. My symptoms are different from DH and my girls (I'll spare everyone the details).

I'm going to have to try coconut milk kefir with my older daughter. She's allergic to milk and she's finally willing to branch out a little.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

The sickies finally got me too, so I'll be brief, but wanted to say congrats to the mamas who are expecting. We're done at 2, and I feel confident in that decision.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

I just had to tell someone who'd understand! Bunny slept 7 hours without waking em up last night! That hasn't happened in over a year, and I slept about 5.5 or 6 hrs! Straight. I noticed she was right next to me when she has started out on her mattress which is next to mine on the floor, so she must have woken up and found me and went back to sleep. I'm usually a light sleeper, but I must have been OUT last night. I was exhausted. The night before, I got 4 or 5 very broken up hours. What a relief!

I'm feeling better. She still has a cold though. And no molars. When are these molars ever going to come in?


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

mkksmom--WoooHooooo!!!! That's great! N still has never slept more than 5 hours at a stretch. We are waiting on the never-ending molars too. He has the tips if the top molars through and has for a week or two, but they haven't fully broken out and the bottom feels lumpy. Its slow going with them I guess. Ugh.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kismetbaby*
> 
> On a positive topic he is doing really well with using the potty. Yay. Maybe just a phase, but I hope it continues.


Seriously?? I was at Babies R Us the other day and considered picking up a potty because my little one (born 9/22/09) likes to copy everything we do. I thought it might be a good time to try to introduce it or at least have it sitting in the bathroom to get her used to seeing it.  I dread it though. This definitely my last baby, my oldest is in 9th grade and my other daughter is almost 9 years old. I'm so glad to have a baby in the house but at the same time it's so sad to watch her grow SO fast. I feel like I just had her.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

> . I'm so glad to have a baby in the house but at the same time it's so sad to watch her grow SO fast. I feel like I just had her.


seriously.

there are those rare instances (which really shouldn;t be AS rare) that i am apart from dd for as little as a couple hours and when i see her again after just a short break she just seems so...big! like a real "big kid."

and then there are those day-to-day moments lately where you are just like....wow....she is growing up so fast. even though she only has a few words and most of them are unrecognizable to outsiders it just makes her seem so grown up!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Kismet - you're not the only one! Maybe we should get together more often so we dont feel so left out. 1 of the moms in my playgroup has a 4 mo, and another is due this month, so i know how that feels. We're also not trying/not avoiding, but until i get my metabolism moving, i wont ovulate, so its a moot point.

Today A decided he didnt want a nap. And when i tried to put him down fir the night (early), he didnt want that either. So i decided not to fight it, came back out to the LR, he sat down at my feet and a few minutes later, i thought he'd been too quiet for too long, peeked over my lap at him and he was passed out on the floor. We'll see how long he sleeps tonight.

As for food, we're completely rethinking everything right now. I started him on probiotics, and all of a sudden he seems to be tolerating dairy again. So, we'll see what happens. I did discover that while he wont eat plain beans, he did quite enjoy the beans out of the chili i made for the Super Bowl.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Cristeen, what kind of probiotics did you go with. I'm trying to figure out which one to use.

We're trying to figure out if there is an issue with wheat or if it's dry skin right now. I realized, looking at photos last night, that this LO is so far behind on what she is eating compared to what I fed her sister. Now, her sis had molars by now, but I still haven't tried soy, so no bread and I saw for Thanksgiving that I let her sister have cherry pie, apple pie, ice cream when she was Bunny's age. I wasn't so concerned with introing things one at a time. I am trying to wait until she doesn't have a cold to try soy (which we don't eat a ton of, but soybean oil is in a lot). But she always has a cold, especially while teething.


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

Still looking for time for a big update - but I read from phone daily! 

We have a soy allergy and the allergist and pretty much everything I can find tells us that soybean oil, for whatever reason, is not a soy allergen. Just thought I'd put your mind to rest with that one - it's hard enough to find soy-free foods!

Cristeen - I keep meaning to PM you for doctor recs and about possible playgroup times (us coming across to you - you coming across to us?)

Eventually, someday, I'll have more than ten seconds. Right now, though, Niall has discovered how to open the more complicated, taller "pet gate" style baby gate we have (that many adults can't even remember how to open after being shown!)


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Cristeen--we'd love to get together with you more often! I know the drive stinks for either of us, but maybe even once a month we can alternate driving to the others area to meet up. Ladymeg and I haven't had much luck with a local parents group, so she's been trying to start a new group around here and you'd be welcome at any of our park days. I keep meaning to try some new places with N . . .I've been wanting to check out Ardenwood. Is the Oakland zoo any fun? There's a place near us I haven't been to yet, Coyote Point. Anyway, just a few thoughts.


----------



## aleatha5 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello everyone! Ugh, I've been so MIA lately. Early pregnancy is never kind to me. Just wanted to pop in and say hello! Also, wanted to see if anyone has started potty training? How do you guage if your LO is ready? I'd like to start soon with DS, he seems to like his potties (sits on them when I go to the bathroom) but doesn't like when I take his pants off and put him on the potty.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I was in the October DDC, but my ds decided to come early, like his sister, so he was born in September instead. I haven't posted to your thread before, but saw the note about potty training.

I have barely started with ds -- it's weird because I was working on it with dd by 8 months. The problem is that ds has always screamed and struggled when I put him on the toilet or potty seat. He loves to lift the toilet lid and seat up and slam them down again, and he loves to climb all over the potty seat and put things in it, like his toothbrush.







He likes to go bare, but I usually miss it when he pees or poops, so I don'
t do it often. I do think that one time he came to tell me that he peed on the floor (he doesn't really talk or sign much yet.) I guess I'm kind of waiting for the warm weather, so we can be outside.

We have had some times where he will let me sit him on the toilet or potty seat for a few seconds, but he's never done anything. I don't know, I would put dd on the toilet after a nap, or after nursing, and she would pee...no big deal -- ds just hasn't gotten there yet.

I haven't read back through the thread much yet, but I am hoping to get some insight here. Ds is not sleeping well (teeth?) and is nursing CONSTANTLY -- I'm thinking about reintroducing a bottle with something warm in it in hopes that he will give me a break!


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

there have been some mom's with success on the potty so i'd like to hear suggestions as well.

we started very relaxed a few weeks ago and the first two times she peed on the potty (well....the second time was on the floor when she stood up but i'm counting it) but since then...nothing. she likes sitting on it, she was big into imitating mommy so that's why we started (and to get her used to it before she got all anti-potty), and she seems to know what happens since she's constantly looking down as if to see if anything is happening and touching herself where the pee should be coming out.

i'm not stressing about it and i'm not about to go hard-core at this point but it was just so easy to get her to pee on the potty when she was an infant when we briefly tried EC for like...a week. all i had to do was hold her over the potty and turn on the water and out it would come. now it seems like the fact that she has control is working against us and she just can;t release. we read books, we sing songs, i try to get the timing right...nothing. now i wish i had started before a year but i thought i should wait until she could walk. now everything i've read says to start at like 9 months...well....too late.


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Just a quick "Hello!" before I go to sleep - I noticed that M does not want to sit on potty now (but had fun on it when she was 7, 8 months old). We have Baby Bjorn chair type, and she used to have chunky thighs (now melting with her evergrowing activities), so maybe that one is not comfy for her atm?

It's this one: http://www.viewpoints.com/images/review/2007/356/17/1198366180-96772_full.jpg

Show me your little ones' fav potty seats/chairs/etc, please please please!


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

We have the Baby Bjorn, but just the tiny one, without the full back. I actually bought a Safety First brand potty, much bigger with a cushioned seat and a lid and then returned it. . .it was too tall for N and just wasn't worth all the "extras". So we are sticking to the simple potty for now. Seems to work well, b/c DS has learned to get on and off it himself. Our potty successes come and go with his willingness. . .a few weeks ago he was showing interest and had a few days where he got maybe 50% of his pees into the potty (some at his own prompting and some at mine). But lately he is teething and doing a lot of new talking and seems to have no patience/interest in the potty. So I just leave it in sight and don't force the issue. He loves to be naked, but when I do that he seems much more interested in peeing on the floor than in the potty. . .quite a little man about watching the stream he is. LOL He definitely understands and even holds his pee during naps and such, but I'm waiting for him to want to do it, b/c I don't want it to be a power struggle.

As for the mention of sleeping poorly and nursing constantly--we are so there. Ugh. I think it's the combination of teething (molars) and learning to talk. The past few days he hasn't wanted any solids, just to nurse, nurse, nurse. And he has been hard to put to bed and then waking at 6am. . .once this week he woke me at 6am by poking me in the eye saying "eye", "eye". Yeah, that's my eye. Thanks. The new talking is fun, but always hard to get through these phases of something new--he seems to get so hyper-revved-up during these times. . .while I get more and more tired.

But the fun part: he now says [in addition to his standbys of mama, no-no, abba (dad), ball, and down], (ba)nana, berry, more, juice, potty, doll, apple, box (as in toy box), bye, night-night, moon, eye. . .and I know there are more I am not thinking of right now. This is huge for us, as all of these have appeared in the past two weeks.


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies! Lake has shown some interest in using the potty but he has a hard time actually going on the potty. We're not doing much right now though. I think he's going to have a hard enough time once his brother arrives so we're trying not to introduce too many changes. We're not having any sleep issues though (knock on wood!). He still wakes up once around 3 AM but he usually falls right back to sleep after a cuddle. And somehow he's dropped his mid-night bottle!

We are dealing with "no, no, no" head-shaking independence AND serious separation anxiety. He even cries if he's left alone with family members that he's known his whole life. It doesn't last long with them but you'd think Lake were in real pain from his cries. It is so hard to watch.


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kismetbaby*
> 
> once this week he woke me at 6am by poking me in the eye saying "eye", "eye". Yeah, that's my eye. Thanks.


OMG, this is Ethan EXACTLY! He especially does this if he doesn't go down right away for his nap. I'll walk in and pick him up, and he starts in poking me in the eye, grabbing my ears and saying "uhr" or sticking his fingers in my mouth and saying "mahw". Gah.

He also is in the revving-up-instead-of-sleeping club. It seems like every 10 days or so he'll have a few days where it is dang-near impossible to get him to nap. He doesn't get upset, and will even close his eyes and lay still for a bit. Then he starts singing, kicking, pulling his blankets all over the place, throwing things out of his crib, and just generally NOT sleeping. He'll have bags under his eyes, be exhausted, and just impossible to settle down. I wear him in the carrier for a while, then go lay him down again... And it just starts over. VERY frustrating not to even get a few minutes to myself. Even though he's not upset if I just leave him in his crib, I feel obligated to get him to nap since he's so tired. Or I feel like I should be interacting with him because he's awake. I'm not quite sure how best to handle that situation yet. Thankfully he goes to sleep easily at night, though he sometimes is restless and gets up a zillion times.

ETA - Forgot to say that we still have zero interest in the potty... Other than playing in the water.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

isn't the talking so fun?????

i was just remembering today how at like 9 months i had wanted to "freeze" her at that age. but now i'd love to freeze her again. everyday it's new ones and sometimes it's just so funny or cute. i loooove it! and she's got some real random ones too. "purple" (my least favorite color!), "ding ding ding" from the fireman book, and "hobo" since we were planning on getting her a baby shopping cart and filling it with cans for purim (not that she knows what "hobo" means and it's definately not PC but the kid is a serious hoarder so i'm thinking "bag lady" is an appropriate costume for her.)


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

We haven't tried any type of potty training here. My older dd was late (just after age 3 before she was confident), and I'd rather just wait. She does say "Boop" if I ask her if she has poop. She ignores me if not.

Sleep here is bad again. I am so ready to get more than 2 or 3 hours at a time. I need to night wean, but I just don't have the energy.

She's a ton of fun right now, though. We had a beautiful day today, so we went outside when big sis came home from school, and she rode her little balance bike (with help) while her sis rode her bike. She drew with sidewalk chalk, went for a ride in the wagon and kicked the soccer ball around. My older dd was thrilled that she is able to play with her now.

DH scheduled an appointment to discuss a vas. with the urologist. It's weird that the last time we went to him, it was to be checked out for fertility stuff. Even though I am sure we are done, it made me feel a little panicky for a second.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkksmom*
> 
> She's a ton of fun right now, though. We had a beautiful day today, so we went outside when big sis came home from school, and she rode her little balance bike (with help) while her sis rode her bike.


which one do you have? i've been wanting to get one for ada but thought maybe she was too young and/or too short. we had gotten the skut for our nephew for his 3rd birthday and it was a huge hit (his parents think he has extra special physical talents b/c he is their only kid who can ride around without training wheels and putting his legs up at a younger age....i don;t have the heart to tell them that's the magic of the bike!)


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

We are really lucky with her sleep - she has a two hour nap in the middle of the day and she'll fall asleep 8:30ish and sleep for the next 12 hours (she still nurses once or twice, usually around midnight-1AM, when I go to bed, and then in the morning maybe an hour or so before she is fully awake. She is become quite an adventorous eater, wants to check out everything from my plate! 

I think it's a good idea to find a potty that she will like and sit comfortably in, and just leave it around and casually offer it to her, without making a big deal.

One thing that she is not willing to experiment with - walking without holding our hands, or holding onto something. She is just very very careful, and so far, she did not have a bad experience (terrible fall, etc.) that would make her do that.

Is there anyone else in this group that is a careful walker?

Big hug to all the mamas & babies!


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

We asked for the YBike because it says ages 1.5 & up. She definitely needs help, but was getting the idea to walk her feet. She wants to be like her big sister, so it works. She's more adventurous than my older dd. My 6 yo was so nervous riding her bike again after the winter. She makes me nervous more so than my toddler. The LO is so confident that I don't worry quite as much. She's also really good at catching herself and protecting her head form hitting the floor. My older dd was a cautious walker. We had to let her hold something. I think it was a teething ring-- and we'd hold the other end and then slowly let go to convince her she could do it on her own.

I seriously need to night wean. I'm getting to the point where I don't trust myself to drive. I have so much anger and frustration that I take out on my husband. Not good. I need more than 2 hours in a row. She was giving me 4-6 not too long ago, but only a night here and there, so not enough to catch up. Definitely need to do something, but I don't have the energy to night-wean. I'll have to just try to nurse less and less, I guess. I'm ready to cut back during the day too. She had been nursing 12 times a day still, and she's cutting back just by me not offering so much. I have to have a tooth worked on, and it has an amalgam/mercury filling. I think it would be easier on her if I had her down to once or twice a day when I need to not nurse her after having the filling removed. I have been putting it off for a year. But I'm going to need a root canal soon if I don't do it.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Hellloooo ladies. Wow, I've been MIA for a long time. Me personal stuff is insane - I started a new job, I'm starting my thesis, and DP and I are splitting up. Obviously the latter is the biggest news - he's moving out, but will remain "daddy nanny" during the day, here at the house, with Rowan. lalalala, just not ready to babble too much on that yet, except to say that it seems mutual and we're rather "happy" about things. No arguing, no drama, and actually rational conversation like... "hey, I moved a bunch of boxes today so I'll help you put that shelf up". Weird.

enyhoo....

I'm intrigued by this potty training idea. Rowan has yet to FIND HIS PEEPEE. I'm serious. He's never pulled, tugged, touched, nothin. Maybe cause his belly is so big, he's never seen it  I talk about poop all the time, and he will follow me into the bedroom when it's time to "change his diaper" - he gets what that action is. But he has Zero knowledge that his body is doing anything. The minute we give him naked time, he pees on the floor - which I'm suddenly OK with because it gives us a chance to TALK about peepee, you know? But, nada. No recognition that anything is happening. He is not the kiddo hiding in a corner to poop. I think we're a long way off.

Maybe we should get a potty. Your kiddos seem interested - maybe that would be something to get the conversation going. He comes into the bathroom with me and I talk - and he hands me the toilet paper and flushes the toilet. He understands the toilet functions, but I still don't think he gets anything about His Own Body.

Can I ask about Change? I remember my sister saying that about 18months, her daughter became really resistant to change. I'm wondering if his recent rampant shaking of the head NO, like, NO I don't want to eat, NO I don't want to go outside, NO I don't want to come inside, NO I don't want to take my shoes off.... is it because so much change is going on in the house with furniture moving around and me switching bedrooms? Or is it a natural thing going on at this age? He seems to be increasingly upset at any change.

The new thing here is the climbing. Not that it's NEW, but it's just So Much More. he has so much energy - is crazy everywhere. Inside every cabinet (getting Inside, not to pull things out); he is up high, as high as he can possibly climb before I get to him. He just wants to be UP 

Tzs... I love that you said how you wanted to bottle 9months, but now feel the same way about today. I feel that way All The Time! I still think about the lil guy who didn't know how to sit up and how much I loved that learning stage.... but I love these days Just as Much! It's all so amazing.

Big hugs to you all. Sorry for being so MIA.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Jordan--so sorry to hear about you and DP splitting. Even if it is amicable it must be painful and stressful. Many hugs to you. On that note I have two thoughts regarding "change", first I'd say very normal. Or at least it's happened here too. It's like DS figured out the routines and now he gets a bit unglued when those routines don't happen or get interupted. He went from loving novelty from about 6-12m to suddenly wanting things to all be the same. He even acts weird when we go to a new park--and he loves parks, but it takes him about an hour to warm up and start exploring if we go to a new one. And yes, he too says "no" A LOT. *sigh* Second, your guy must be sensing the disruption btw you and your DP. Even if things are amicable, it's still a big change and Rowan is bound to be sensitive to it. So he may just be even more upset than he would be normally. I'm glad that his dad can still be such a big part of his life, that's gotta make the transition better for Rowan.

Seriously though, he hasn't found his peepee? Count yourself lucky. The day will come and then there's no turning back.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kismetbaby*
> Seriously though, he hasn't found his peepee? Count yourself lucky. The day will come and then there's no turning back.


This is exactly what his Ped says, which is weird, cause then you start thinking about your male Pediatrician also having a penis and being a human, instead of just a practitioner 

Thanks Kismet about the change thing. We are really very laid-back people. And DP is still in the house. I really don't think Rowan has internalized too much - there hasn't been much to 'see", other than me switching bedrooms, which now he loves because we've started sleeping together in the mornings and having good mommy-baby boy bonding time. He definitely loves my room. I think a lot of the "change" issues are normal for the age. Just figuring out that things change during the day... and not being too accepting of it.

Where are your kiddos on talking?

Rowan babbles constantly. This past week has reached an all-time high of constant, neverending babble. Tonight in the bath, it was da-da-da, 1000 times playing with a duck. he doesn't say words, but he has inflections that sound like conversations, even when it's the same sound over and over. He understands, follows directions... and definitely has words... down, cat, more, done, out, thank you, hi, Yeah, etc. Probably 25 words that are distinguishable as words. But the babbling... it's crazy! he is Never quiet  (I love it! he definitely is giving a narrative to everything he's doing, even if it's only one word repeated)


----------



## StrongFeather (Mar 13, 2009)

Jordon, so sorry to hear about your breakup. It's no fun anyway you look at it. I would sense that Rowan has picked up on it more than you know, not necessarily a bad thing, but something I have learned are these kiddos are really tuned into their surroundings! It sounds like you and DP are minimizing any negative affects on Rowan so that is good. But Hugs anyway!

Question for you Mommas... We have had a potty for a while now. Just a couple of months. Sam showed interest in it at first, but now it's turned into a toy of sorts. he will carry it around the house, turn it over, etc.. Basically anything BUT sit on it. I have to beg him to even sit on it for a minute, and after that I cheer and say "hooray for Sam" clapping and such. I feel like I missed the boat on this starting early business. He just wants nothing to do with sitting on the potty. I am considering doing a couple naked days when the weather warms and seeing if I can open up the conversation and make it click a little for him from there.

Anyone else have a good ideas?


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Jordan - sorry to hear that you and dh are splitting, but glad tht it is amicable.

Strong Feather - we had some early success with the potty here, but nothing in months. We have 2 - one upstairs and one down. The one upstairs, Viv likes to put toys in in and then sits on top of the toys. LOL. The one downstairs is a place for her to sit (with the lid down) when she's in the bathroom with me. I'm realy not pushing in that direction. They are there. We are letting her get familiar with them so that when she is ready they won't be scary to her.

Viv has been the least predictable of my babies. She doesn't take a consistent nap. She'll eat just about anything (loves mashed potatoes, sour cream and toast). Ds and dd1 were great about naps and not so great about dietary variety. She understands most everything that we say to her, but isn't saying many words (mama, dada, ball, num-num, yum, yes, Dmitri). I love that ds and dd1 can make her laugh. The best part lately is how excited and happy she is to see me or dh when we come home from being gone.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Jordan, sorry about the break-up. Glad it's as smooth as possible, though. I have potties and haven't even taken them out yet. With my first, she'd already used the potty by now, and was aware when she was going, etc. but she many ups and downs with it. I'd think we were getting somewhere and then wonder why I even bothered. I remember trying naked time when it was warm enough and just ended up cleaning pee over and over and over. She pee' every 15 minutes at that point. She wasn't ready to go without pull-ups/diapers until just after she turned 3. And not at night until this year. So, I haven't even considered it this time around. It sure would be nice to be done with diapers, but I know with my friends who were honest about it, most of their kids were a 3-3.5 when they were fully potty trained, so I've been trying to just ignore it for a while.

My LO talks all of the time too. Full conversations, and she really lets you know exactly what she wants/thinks even without words I can understand. She also has other words that I can make out. She started repeating a ton of words lately.


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Jordan - Sorry to hear about you and your partner. I'm sure it's stressful, even if it's amicable. It's good that you have incorporated a positive change for Rowan into the mix. I wish I could bring Ethan to bed for snuggles, but he just gets too excited and crawls all over me. Occasionally we can bring him to bed after he gets up for his bottle, but even then it's hit-and-miss, and he wakes earlier and more often. I miss co-sleeping for part of the night!

Ethan's vocabulary has really expanded in the past week or so. He now says "dee" for kitty, "mom", "dad", "Bah" for Bach (our dog), "Bapa" for Papa, "boom" when he falls down, "bwoom" for broom, "aach" for water (??), "baal" for bottle, "apple", "nigh-nigh" for night-night, "bye", "hi", "num-num", "ball", "baash" for brush, "no", "nose", "eye", "ewww" for ear, "scheez" for cheese, "shuuz" for shoes, "hot", "book", "up", "open", and I'm sure there's a few others I haven't remembered. He also tries to imitate a lot of what we say, but I'm not sure the comprehension is there for a lot of words. He does understand a lot, though, and he's started nodding "yes" and shaking his head "no" with some accuracy when I ask him questions instead of saying yes to everything.

We had a horrible 3 nights last week, then Ethan started sleeping straight through from 7 til 6:30 or 7 with a single wake-up for a bottle. Finally!! I don't know how long it will last, but I'm enjoying it while it does. I'm soooo behind on sleep that I'm not sure I'll ever catch up. All of his molars have finally poked through, so I think the worst of the teething is over for a little while. I've tried to be as AP as possible about sleeping, but there were some nights I literally wanted to throw myself out the window just so I could get away and get some sleep. I'm not the most patient person in the middle of the night, and there were nights I just cried because I was so tired and frustrated, but it looks like we've made it out the other side (for now!).

Eating... Ethan still eats anything in sight. We have yet to find a food he doesn't like. He hasn't gained any weight in a few months, though, and we've shot up into mostly 2T pants and shirts. He's really getting tall (33" at last measurement a month ago) and starting to lose his baby fat. He still has a big belly, though. On our home scale he weighs 27 lbs.

Still no interest in the potty, though he seems to understand when I ask him if he's pooped. He doesn't say yes, but he gives me an odd look that he doesn't give when he hasn't.

I just can't wait for the weather to warm up a bit so we can go outside more. We've gotten about 106" of snow this winter, so playtime outside has been limited. He loves his sled, and he likes walking in the snow, but his poor face gets so cold if we stay out longer than 20 minutes. He refuses to wear anything over his nose and mouth, so we just go out for short excursions.

I'm also looking forward to warm weather so I can run again. I feel like a cow. I can't run on icy streets, and there's no baby-free time in the morning for me to go to the gym. Moooo.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts, ladies. I really appreciate it. One day at a time....

Diana, I'm glad you brought up teeth. Rowan's teeth still fascinate me. He has one molar up/down both sides. So he can definitely chew. But he still only has his two front bottom ones.

Is that normal? You guys only have the two on the bottom? His mouth Looks so interesting because you can see these big huge molars in the back, but only the two in the front (on the bottom). He has four on top in the front.

Rowan's new thing is dancing and singing. He will un-tantrum himself the minute you start singing and he does the baby-bouncing dances. He has a baby yoga video too that he is starting to imitate and does the downward dog and tries to stand like a mountain. He definitely shakes his head yes/no, and has started pointing at what he wants. Intrigued by that index finger and that it can push buttons and flick the light-switch. I think he just discovered that his index finger can Do lots of stuff 

I haven't weighed him in a while. He is still a heavy guy - big ole tummy  But at his last wbv was only 85% for weight, which was a big decrease. He wears mostly 18-24months shirts, but can still wear 12mo pants. He's starting to look so much older now that his hair is finally starting to come in on top, and length wise is below his shoulders. I'm not ready to cut the curls yet. I figure, unless they start to matt in the back, I'm going to keep it long. I love seeing little boys with long hair.

Enyhoo, that's about it here. One positive in all this moving argh is that my house is getting more Cleaned and Organized than it's been in a year. I have a full craft station now in the garage, and have moved all my office supplies and files to the garage, all organized and labeled and actually easier to find stuff than when it was all packed into our home office. Yay! Spring cleaning! (now... just bring on the Spring part!)


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Potty-- we've had some success but it's truly hit or miss. a couple weeks ago we had some great success, but then just as fast he refused to have anything to do with it. So back to nothing for us. But I leave it out and figure he'll decide when it's right to try again. Once the weather is warmer it will be easier.

Talking--wow, this past two weeks he is adding about 2 new words a day. Crazy. It went from almost no words to this in a matter of weeks. He's so excited about it to. Like a few days ago he said "door" and then raced around the house pointing to every door saying "door" each time.  Today he said "stick" at the park and then "dig, stick", which is what he was doing. This is only the second sentence he's made so far though. Mostly he just names thing, as well as being really good with commands (sigh), "go", "down", "more" being his favorites.

dancing--I love this! N will turn on the radio and stand there doing this butt dance. Hahaha. He'll also request to be picked up and then insist that I take his hand, a la tango style couples dancing, and that we twirl around.

Teeth--N has the four front top and bottom and has just gotten the two top molars through but no bottom molars. And I just notices yesterday that he is about to get one of the bottom incisors. So it's all a little rag-tag in there right now.

Okay, sorry for the drive-by but he has been teething and/or had a cold for two weeks now and his sleep has been CRAP, so everything else has been crappy too and I've had very little time for. . .well, anything. Ugh. I hope that this trend will end soon.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanKX*
> 
> Is that normal? You guys only have the two on the bottom? His mouth Looks so interesting because you can see these big huge molars in the back, but only the two in the front (on the bottom). He has four on top in the front.


that's exact;y what we have....(but molars only on one side)!!!! 4 on top, two on the bottom...we seem to be at a standstill....


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Mine has 8 teeth, all in front. One molar seems to want to poke through soon. She's had a cold ( I do too), so not much free time around here either. Mostly hanging out in the family room where I can sit around on the floor.

Dancing is so fun! My older dd has the Selena Gomez song "Tell Me" for her dance class. My LO dances with her to it when she practices her recital routine, and he knows she has to really rock out to it. She alternates between prancing around, waving both arms and doing this half bend at the waist type move. Then she is more graceful to slower songs and she tucks one arm behind her back and twirls around. She is starting to ask for cetain songs. I thought she just wanted music, so I put some on and she fussed until I got the right song. There is a song that starts out with "Ba-umba, Ba-umba, umba, umba" and she points to the stereo and says, "baba."

She is saying lots of random words and she says "wha-doin'?" which is fun.

This age is so much fun. I am sick and tired of cold and flu season. My older dd brings stuff home and is sick for a couple of days. The LO stays sick for 2 weeks. I've been having trouble breathing. I'm hoping I am not developing asthma.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkksmom*
> She is saying lots of random words and she says "wha-doin'?" which is fun.


When I saw my niece last year, she was 20 months and would say "what happnin"... SO adorable 

It was at a family reunion of sorts and we'd all be in the kitchen talking and she'd come bouncing in... "what happnin?" so precocious.

I'm not thinking Rowan's not on that path, but I do think lil girls are quicker on the draw with words and sayings. What do you think?


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

I think it depends on the kid really, but that girls tend to be more verbal and boys tend to be more active and better with the motor skills. Just generalizing because my niece and nephew (twins) weren't like that. My nephew is much more verbal.

I have such mixed emotions right now about weaning. *sigh* I need to take care of my mercury fillings and I plan to get LO down to once or twice per day before that. But I need to figure out how long to wait before nursing again. I read something about day 10 after the procedure being bad. I can't even remember now. But if we make it through 10 days, then why go back after that? I wanted to make it to age 2, but then I'd just wean again. I'm not one who'd like to nurse a 3 or 4 year-old. I started pumping so I can at least give her that after we stop. Then there is the allergy/asthma thing which I need to straighten out.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Catching up! I can't belive our little ones are talking, walking and somewhat pottying!

Anyone still have a frequent waker at night? My son sleeps so little, and seems to be phasing out his afternoon nap. lately he's been oging from 11pm-8 in the morning, but still waking 3-4 times each night. DD only wakes once or twice, so my husband is really getting the short end of the stick. Really, though, this is such a sweet age, and he's getting sweeter adn sweeter each day it seems. ok off to read everyones updates.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Hope all are doing well.

Viv is getting up 3, sometimes 4, times a night and has shifted from a quick sipper to a slow slurper - she used to nurse less than 10 minutes, now she's nursing 30+ minutes per go. *yawn*


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Ethan still gets up from 2-4 times a night. Two I can do. The nights where he's up more than that leave me feeling like a zombie. Since we bfed at night til he was 9 months old, he still associates "nursing" with sleeping and can't go to sleep without a bottle. I'd like to work on that, but I'm too tired.









Otherwise, we are starting to get to the "no" phase. Mostly it's not a whiny-type no, just a cute "no-no", which makes it hard not to laugh at him. He's starting to be very opinionated about certain things; unfortunately diaper changes are something he hates for some reason, and 90% of the time he freaks out when I have to change him. I try to give him plenty of warning and time to transition,but it doesn't seem to matter. He also wants *everything* when we go out to stores, unless he's in the baby carrier or sling. I don't know why he does so much better when I wear him, since he's seeing all the same things, but it helps. I can't wait until his language skills improve. Right now I feel like I'm wasting all my explanations of why he can't have/do/touch/eat something.

His newest skill is that he (finally) learned how to stand up without scaling something. For some reason, probably because our house is fairly small and there is always something within a foot or so to grab, he took a long time to figure this one out. But, as is usual with him, he practiced two or three times, then acted like he'd been doing it forever.

His new favorite activities include riding our canister vacuum, riding the dog (while he's laying on the floor), and smacking the dog with various objects. *sigh*

Still, he's lots of fun, and I'm so excited for warmer weather! I love being outside, and I can't wait for Ethan to be able to run around more and stay out longer. He loves just walking around the yard looking at things, and I feel bad when I take him back in after 15 or 20 minutes.

Oh, and still no interest in the potty, other than calling it "boddy" when I tell him I'm going to go potty. At least it has a name now.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Diana... "smacking the dog with various objects. *sigh*... I love this 

A few months ago, I'd actually started a list of stupid things you say... "don't hit the cat with the spatula", "Rowan, the cat does not want to have socks on", "kiddo, the cat does Not want to draw with the etchesketch". I mean, he goes to daycare. He is not deprived of people and things to play with. But the cat is most definitely the one he Wants to play with. He's stopped throwing toys at her, or hitting her with musical instruments. But the socks.. Oh, the socks. Well, he is obsessed with socks and shoes. He puts socks on all his stuffed animals. I guess maybe the cat is just a living version of that. My poor cat 

Sleeping... is just an anomaly in this household. Rowan is unlike any kiddo I've ever met. I had friends over the other night to witness, the 6:30 (MAX). I have TRIED to make his bedtime later. Even by ten minutes. But he's a clock. Even with friends over, so you skip a bath, he starts... babababa... and make his sippy cup (the bottles are gone, thank goodness.... two weeks now! yay!), I make it, and he literally runs to his crib. Chooses an animal from the shelves, jumps into bed and says "bye bye". My God, it's so cute. Granted, he doesn't go to "sleep" for a good 20 minutes or more - he's in there talking to something for a lot longer. But he's happy in his world.

Never wakes.

At least 12hrs later.... sometimes 630, most of the time more like 7:30.

It's amazing.

Last week when he was sick, he didn't wake, didn't cry, nada, even with me opening his door, babbling to him, taking a shower, babbling again... until 9am. 15hrs of sleep! It's crazy.

AND he sleeps at least 2hrs for a nap. Same thing, asks for his baba (nubby sippy cup) and goes right now.

My friends (all with older kids) were amazed. I've never seen a kiddo who does this. It still amazes me. AND it's sometimes infuriating because grandparents come over and want to have dinner and hang out with the kiddo... 6:30, period... time for bed. Odd 

Ooh... and b/c he was sick last week with pink eye, we went to the MD. *29*lbs! Yowsah! He's got a serious belly. His legs and butt and chin have all thinned out. But that belly, my goodness. He is a Big boy!

...ooh I do have questions on milk. I'll ask in the main too. Because he's been so sick, we've been going with almond milk, DP (or Ex-Dp, yikes... not ready for that one yet), thinks Cows milk would give more mucus, so Almond wouldn't. I've gone with his opinion there. Thoughts? The only time he gets "milk" is in his nubby for naps/going down. Less than 12oz a day.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Jordan--man I am so jealous of your sleeper! Proves though that they are just born with their own "programming" and they are probably going to stick by that no matter what you do. As for the milk, I know lots of people would say to always give cows milk under 2years, but I would agree that when mucous-y it isn't a bad idea to try another "milk". I've been buying coconut milk (although mostly for me) and really like it--not the kind in cans, but you can get it now as drinking milk in milk cartons at places like Whole Foods.

Unfortunately, like some of the rest of you, I do not have a "sleeper". Nope. DS goes to bed at 8:30, wakes for good at about 7:30 and in between wakes anywhere from 2-600 times. Okay, not 600, but you get the picture. The nights he only wakes 2 ties are awesome!!!! But usually just when we've had a few of those in a row and I'm thinking something is shifting, he goes back to lots of night nursing/night thrashing. I can't seem to find the pattern. He also tends to wake one or more times before I even get into bed with him, from 8:30-10:30. . .and that is really frustrating, b/c then DH and I never get un-interrupted time together. Sigh. He has had a few nights where he sleeps through till 1am and I really, really wish he would start doing that all the time. Needless to say, he doesn't ever fall asleep or back to sleep without nursing. He does still nap well, 1.5-2 hours. Thank the lord for that.

His communicating is just getting better and better, but it seems like so are his opinions on everything. He's so much fun, but oh, so much work!


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

I haven't tried coconut milk - I'll look for it. He seems to do well with Almond milk, so far. I'd really like to find a consistent supply of goats-milk, but it seems few and far between around here :-(

I'm seriously not trying to make anyone jealous about Rowan's sleep. not having anything to compare it to, I know I should be really thankful - and I suppose I am. I do get a lot done. It's one of those things, like you said Kismet, about their own programming. I know it's not me! I look at so many things about him and go, Nope! Not me! That's all him  And they're almost 100% positive. It's amazing how much they're just "them" - like, how is that possible, you know?

Ro is definitely in the boundary-pushing phase of things. He'll look right at me and throw his food on the floor. Just waiting for me to have a response. And does that with Everything. I need to become better at "discipline", whatever that should mean. It's so hard to NOT let him drag the dining chairs into the kitchen - it takes him so long and he's So Proud of himself when he finally does it, I feel like I should reward him for this incredible feat instead of putting the chair back where it was (in a whole 2 seconds, when it took him 10 minutes to get it right where he wanted). He doesn't really have any BAD behaviors yet - just testing limits. He knows something he really can't do - like touch the stove. And honestly, is it So horrible that he pulled the chair into the kitchen just because he wanted to participate with me cutting veggies? I dunno. So far, I'm letting a lot slide


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Not much time, but I do recommend the Dr Sears Discipline Book. I think that when they push boundaries they really want us to confirm the limits. Of course the want to help and do stuff on their own and I encourage a lot of that. .. but dangerous things or behavors we don't want to encourage, I think they actually look to us for consistent limits and become unhappy when they don't get them.

Anyway. . .just a thought.


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry it has been so long, everyone! Things have been so busy and Niall gets so frustrated when I use the computer. This has been especially difficult for me as I'm trying to get a local parenting/play/support group off the ground.

Niall is definitely pushing boundaries. We get a lot of playful no's as well as quite a bit of very dramatic fit-throwing. If I give in and let him have/do the forbidden thing, the fit dries up immediately and he's all smiles. It's so frustrating - for both of us, I'd imagine - to know that the fit can end that easily. However, he can't always sit on the dining table and juggle scissors. He's also started refusing foods, diaper changes, naps - he's throw one of those dramatic fits or run away.

Speaking of refusing naps, he seems to be attempting to drop his nap, which I'm not ready for! He still requires my presence for naps but it lets me get stuff done - like this post - using my smartphone. This behavior looks just like the two naps down to one did when he was smaller. I've wondered if it's walking related, since he merged naps when he started crawling. He started walking full-time about a month ago. It was so strange - I'd been waiting to worry about shoes until he was walking. He was watching my husband put on shoes to go out and got very interested in trying to put them on his feet, then asked "My shoes-shoes?" I said we had some but he didn't need them. He insisted "shoes-shoes!" so we put some on him. Within a week (during which he demanded shoes anytime we left the house) he was full-time walking.

Torq (that's my husband) is feeling the TTC pressure. A lot of his friends had second (mostly final) children around when Niall was born. The ones that had firsts around Niall's birth date are now announcing due dates in late 2011. He really wants to start TTC now. I'm mostly on board but I've got the same old worries - money, stress, chasing a defiant no-naps toddler while pregnant. It doesn't help that practically everyone around me is announcing! I swear every time we go to the park someone else is going on about a new due date.

I've been dealing with a lot of doctor's appointments and medication shifts for my Hashimoto's - now I get to do celiac disease screening because of the high correlation rate, low vitamin D despite diet and supplements and other symptoms. If it comes back positive, that seals the deal on never eating in a restaurant again when combined with my son's soy allergy. (Honestly, the soy allergy menus are way more restrictive and often barren than the gluten-free ones.) His allergy is taking the "rare" path of getting more sensitive - he now can't have items like soy oil or lecithin that are on the "no-protein safe list."

Niall picked up viral croup at a play date where someone brought an obviously sick kid (can I just say this irritates me to no end.) He developed stridor, despite steroid treatment, humidifiers, cold night air, steamy bathrooms and everything else. Hospital twice, three doctors office visits for breathing treatments and oxygen level monitoring. We're just coming off of two weeks of that and someone brought obviously sick, runny nosed kids to a Saturday play date and we're back at it - up all night screaming and having trouble breathing. My wallet is hating my husband's big university benefits - high deductible insurance is gonna bankrupt us.

I'm still looking for a reasonable pediatrician's office - the customer service, medical knowledge and bedside manner (not to mention pushing of sleep schedules, vax without consent) is too much for me. I wish this practice hadn't been bought out by a larger system here - they were great before!

Diapers and clothes continue to be problematic. Cott'n Wraps are too small, even in the largest size. We've reverted to me doing all changes (Torq is allergic to polyester) and the one cover we could find that goes to 40lb at home and Nature Baby Care compostables in the largest size when out (needs clothes). Niall is 34.5 inches tall and weighs 38.5 pounds, according to the hospital visits. Clothes in his size aren't made with diaper room but he is distinctly not interested in potty training.

He's talking up a storm. Directions, commands, names, requests. We get short sentences like "More milk, please." "More cracker, please." "More outside, please." (I'm sure you see a pattern.) We also get "Shoes-shoes, go-go, car-car outside." This is a request to go to the park. "Go-go Daddy-car, eat." This is a request for Chipotle (allergy-friendly!)

He still eats like mad but is a little pickier. Favorite foods to request currently are strawberries and hot cereal (cream of, oat bran, steel cut oatmeal - all okay.). He like raisins (but calls them grape-beans), black beans, cheese, hummus, avocado (do-do), yogurt. Still won't eat meat.

Playtime is getting more imaginative. He's using non-food vessels to "feed" us, the pets and the one stuffed creature he likes. He makes a "glug-glug" noise while holding whatever it is up and then says "AH!" in the commercial-satisfaction way when he pulls it away. No TV here and we didn't show this to him, so no idea where it came from. Non-hat items are made to be hats and then he cracks up. He'll attempt to put his shapes through the wrong hole on the shape sorter, say "No, no!" crack up and then put it through the right one and announce "Daa!" He has a word book and has started a flash-card like routine of pointing and asking what something is, making the sign for it, etc. I kinda feel like I'm drilling him but he starts and requests it! He's picking up more signs pretty quickly, which is good. My hearing loss seems to be picking up (or everyone, everywhere has gotten quieter) so I need to get on actually learning ASL grammatical structure and not just Signed Exact English word order.

We very much want to go "home" to Seattle but we're making the best of what we can here. A move of that size will be hard for us to arrange - we've got two dogs, three cats, a birdcage with seven finches, a toddler and a house full of books - so we're kind of holding out for relo assistance from an employer (which is what got us here - my husband's job decided to move us here and then dumped us.

I think that mostly catches me up. I read the thread everyday, I just never have time to post! Sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Meaghan - yowsah! Where to start!

Tell me you typo'd that Niall is 38lbs! Cause Rowan is HUGE (granted, short, but SO huge that he has never Seen his pee-pee at 29lbs)

I'm so sorry about all your sicknesses. Yuck. what a huge strain. I'm so lucky that back to being a "single parent", Rowan is qualified for the Oregon Health Plan (medicare/medicaid... I forget which one, equivalent in other states). Of course I don't have any insurance and it's ME that always has the health issues - random emergency surgeries every few years. Fingers crossed that I'll stay okay - at least he's covered as long as I don't make more than 4K/month (which in this economy right now, that is NOT A CONSIDERATION). Bummer.

I hope Niall gets to feeling better. This winter season has been horrible here, Rowan has had everything - pink eye was last week. It seems one thing after another... but I try to stay strong with the ideas of "better now than later", which seems no consolation while you're in it. But still.

Hopefully others will help with the ideas of TTC. I think I've come to a realization that Rowan might be it for me. I'm almost 35. i'm splitting up with his father. YES, of course I'm not dead and there is that potential. But...

hell, I'm the oldest of Five, and my youngest sister is NINE. So... 

Meag - the thing my parents (and myself) always said that rings true is... you're just never ready. you're never prepared and it's never perfect. But it's just amazing anyway. It always works out  Even with insurance and moving and housing and craziness, and, and, etc...

Kismet... I do need to get the Dr. Sears. My mother is all about the story of "all kids Get not to cross the street... how do they get that lesson, while being stubborn on everything else?". And like I'd said, Ro gets to stay away from the stove. But I do fear that I'm letting too much slide, just in the joy of watching his accomplishments. I envision myself as a potentially very strict individual (I was raised that way, at least), so I know it'll come. I know, in theory, that boundaries are good - they are actually seeking that. And he's very receptive to what I've already deemed as No. Lala, enough babbling. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

No typo - he's really thirty-eight pounds! He's definitely seen his penis - he won't stop messing with it when I'm trying to change his diaper, pokes it and says "peee"!  Yeah, it's a lot of kid. He's tall, got big feet, a big head - even hats that fit him are marked three years. My brothers and cousins are all over 6' - even the women - so it's not really surprising, given that his dad is also not all that short and is a big guy. It's just hard to keep him in clothes and diapers. Finding developmentally appropriate shoes is incredibly difficult (wide-width, currently needs a 7.)

I know you're never ready but sometimes I feel like it's beyond not being ready, you know?

I hope we're headed to being on the mend as well. Many more of these late-night sick-baby sessions and my husband is going to go walkabout for sure!

A split, no matter how amiable is pretty crummy. I hope you're doing as well as you can with it. There was a lot of unexpected emotion when I split from my ex-husband - even though we had been "done" and living in separate rooms like roommates for years. I was so mad, sad at all kinds of things - I was a little shocked!

I should probably crawl off to bed!


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Just trying to catch up quickly here. The LO was sleeping really well, only waking once sometimes around 4 or 5 and then going back down until 7 or 8. However, the last 2 nights were bad. Who knows what gives. What it took was night weaning. I have been gradually feeding her less and less for a long time now. I now feed her at bedtime around 8 in theory but really 9 and then not again until at least 4 AM By then I really do think she's hungry. I think we can slowly stretch that out. She is still nursing about 3-4 times per day, but my milk supply isn't what it was. I really hate this in between time. I prefer to nurse with a strong flow of milk. Otherwise the sensation makes me nuts. I never could allow comfort nursing in the beginning because of oversupply. Neither of my girls really wanted to anyhow. Good thing because once the milk stops flowing, I have to sing to myself, count, distract my mind so I don't crawl out of my skin. But the sleep was feeling nice. I was starting to see how we could get back to feeling normal again. I still havent' found my groove with keeping up around the house. I'll get there I guess.

She has started putting more words together which can be hysterical. She only gets juice occasionally, but she used to have it more for constipation. Once we added shredded wheat, she hasn't needed it, so I just give her milk or water. I don't do nuts this early-- lots of allergies in my family. I haven't settled on any other kind, so after really working to figure it out with my first, I just went right to cows milk with this LO, but only started really giving it to her in the past month. Anyhow, any cup or liquid is "juice" to her. She was in the tub the other day and patted the water and said, "This is juice." My 6 YO tells the story and says it was so funny because she said it like she was absolutely positive she was bathing in juice. She started saying "I-unt dat." (I want that) and PEES (please).


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

meag....check out livie and luca shoes. they are super duper flexible...the bendiest i've seen....and run wide. they are super duper pricey but if you get on their mailing list they have occasional 50% off sales which knocks them down to $24 or so (still alot on my book but they are such amazing quality that i make an exception...and my mom likes to buy them for her  ) so i "stock up" in the next sizes up.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

*peeks in the abandoned thread*

Our toddlers must be keeping us busy. It's so quiet in here.


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Yep! Busy with LO's and Spring is around the corner! 

Here is our brief update: M is being very adventurous and we are spending a lot of time outside. Spring is almost here and we can't wait to shed layers and layers of clothing. Every day I'm amazed by M's learning and how much fun she gets out of the simple things.

Where is everyone?


----------



## Guinevere (Apr 17, 2004)

Hello everyone! 

I still lurk about, but rarely get the chance to post these days. Still, I remember all of you fondly from our pg days together and I take such great delight in hearing about all the things your little people are getting up to! 

Duncan is definitely my last little guy (anyone who remembers me probably also remembers that my pg with him was one complication after the other, sigh), and as such, I'm really taking the time to smell the roses and enjoy all his stages. He is 19 months old now (he came a bit earlier, at 35w, so he's an August baby, actually) and at the moment, I'm loving his toothy grins, his single-minded obsession with buttons and switches and levers, his many, many kisses, and his sweet little wave and "bye" that he gives when he's done nursing and is heading off to leave new destruction in his wake, lol!

I also love, love, love the interaction between him and his big (little) sister, Sophie. Although she's about to turn five, she has Down Syndrome, so in both size and maturity level, they're more like two years apart in age instead of 3 1/2. And having her was honestly a big reason DH and I ultimately decided to have just one more, to give her a younger playmate. And boy, do they play now!  They are bestest buddies, and take such delight in one another. And yes, they whack each other from time to time, too, but that's par for the course. I have dubbed them Thing 1 and Thing 2 in our house, b/c when they team up for trouble, watch out!

Sophie has a lot of fine motor delays, but she's a lot taller than Duncan and can mastermind their "schemes." Duncan is her willing accomplice AND has advanced fine motor skills for his age, so he can open/undo just about anything she asks him to. Oh, boy, do they wreak havoc! My house has potentially never been so trashed, lol, and I have 6 kids, so that's saying something!









I am so relieved to hear that I'm not the only sleep-deprived toddler mama who's still nursing through the night, but it only makes me feel sorry for all of us! With the exception of Sophie, who slept through the night from 6 wks. on (yeah, that's really unusual, I know, and none of my other kids did anything close to that!), I always night-weaned my toddlers at around 15 mos. because I was always pg again and psychotically tired. Well....definitely not ever going to be pg again, and not intending on weaning anytime soon (although boy, there are days that sounds really tempting, lol), but at the very least, it would be nice to have more uninterrupted sleep. At 39, I really notice my sleep deprivation MORE than I ever did before. Yep, it's a good thing I'm done having babies, b/c my body is getting too old for this stuff!

Well, I need to get off and finish cleaning up for a class musical rehearsal that's converging on my house within the hour; just wanted to wave hi and say it's lovely to "see" all of you again!

Guin


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Popping in to say hi! My spring semester has just under a month left and I'm swamped with writing and grading exams. My office is limping along and I'm hoping for an influx with the summer and our new marketing campaign.

Viv comes to the office with me some days - she loves to help. If I let her, she will vacuum for me and dust the kids area. She is obsessed with the computer, so I bought her a toy computer and she loves pushing the buttons. She plays really well with ds, who is 10. But she runs from dd1, 7 yo, because dd1 crowds her and wants to treat her like a doll. LOL.

My parents got Viv a chair at Ikea that lets her sit up at the table like a big girl and she loves it. Most meals, she gets up in the chair by herself and does a great job of eating with her fork and spoon. She also adores washing her hands - makes me laugh because my other two act like washing hands is torture.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Rowan, these days, is just mad about everything. He is not to be stopped. He's figured out the cat door. Which's created a whole new "gating" to the kitchen. Which is a bummer, because he is such a helper. He wants to be involved in everything. So, gate opens to the kitchen when I'm there with him; closed when I'm not... cause he'll just go through the cat-door and go outside.

his dad says he learned door-knobs tonight - apparently opened a Very closed door while Dad was on the potty. We have separate "shifts" with the kiddo because we're separating as a couple, so I've not yet seen it. But I do think it's time to get some knobby-thingies (must research more bonafide names there).

he still sleeps in his crib and Wants to climb out, but seems smart about it. He tests one leg over, NO. Belly over, NO. So I put his beaned-bag underneath the other day... oh yes, that's a good belly-over, face-plant. And out of crib, instantly. He'd like to have the ambition to get out of his crib, but still asks for me to bring his bean-bag over. We're not quite ready for a big-boy bed, even though it's in the room. I'm in no rush. He LOVES his crib; runs to it for naps and at night. Has a bookshelf next to it, so he just reads books to himself, going down, until he's done. I go in at 10 or so (whenever I go to bed) and sometimes there are 10 books in the crib, sometimes just one.

It works for him right now. I don't want to force something he's not ready for.

SENSORY... OMG, Ro LIVES for the kitchen. He wants to be in the dishwasher; he wants to be in the sink; he wants to cook.

My mom says she bought him a sensory table (water/sand), but our outside weather has been so crappy she hasn't brought it by yet.

He wants, so much, to be involved in the kitchen. No longer just to make noise, but to pour and help and stir. When I'm cooking and I keep him at the gate, he just watches me, my every move.

Sometimes I let him come in and join...but I'm so scared that he hasn't fully learned HOT yet... and we have a flat-stove, so you never know when it's hot or not. He understands the word, HOT!!!!, but not enough. I don't want a burn to be the reason he learns it, for real, you know?

He just wants to help and experience everything.

Note -- he is the happiest baby. At daycare the other day, he came home with a huge BITE on his arm. I questioned the next day, and his teacher was all apologetic, but also real that he's just so happy all the time, he never cries.. they don't know who BIT him, because he didn't let them know. Same as when he had a 104fever and never shared any outward symptoms. Yeah, part of me wants to question his daycare workers, but honestly... he's just happy all the time. He will not let on that he's sick or in pain. It's weird - Great! But weird. It's hard to diagnose him sometimes. He just doesn't show Argh, Ever.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi everybody! I haven't stopped in here for a while, but I got really excited when I saw the thread on the first page!

Cormac is a week away from 19 months. I recognize him in so many of the things you've all said. He's into everything, he's computer-obsessed, he gets reeeaaallly mad sometimes. I don't think my other kids did this screeching indignation that he does when something doesn't go his way! It's not all the time, often he will allow me to distract him, or he'll just accept a No. But when something is very important, such as that I didn't listen when he indicated he wanted his water in THAT cup with a straw, not THIS cup with a lid- oh my gosh, he will let me know how very mad he is. Tears, little feet dancing in frustration.

He knows a lot of words. DH is speaking only Spanish to him, but speaks English to me, so there is definitely a lot more English in the house than Spanish. Still, he does understand DH, and he uses Spanish exclusively for some things. If I ask him "Do you want some water?" he'll shout "AGUA!" He sings a lot, which I find just completely adorable. Usually I have no idea what he is singing about, but sometimes I recognize the melody to Twinkle Twinkle Little Star, with a "skyyyyyyy" thrown in occasionally.

We are still nursing and I have not nightweaned. I was thinking about it because he was waking up sometimes 600 times a night (lol Kismet!), but all of a sudden he has dropped down to about twice. And I can totally handle that. Plus, I GOT PREGNANT (ay yi yi) and I will be losing my milk soon. So I won't take it away, I want him to have as much as he can for as long as he can. His older brother and sister nursed through my other pregnancies even though I had no milk, and tandemed after, so maybe he will do that. Nursing is a huge part of his life.

I am nervous about having kids only about 2 years apart! But at least Cormac is out of diapers! We EC'd him from birth, so he has been using the potty since day 1. I just would put him on after waking and about once an hour when he was awake. A couple of months ago I noticed that he stopped wetting his diapers in between me taking him to the bathroom. He was having dry diapers for days on end. When he was naked around the house he would start to accidentally pee, and then yell "ET!" (wet), so I would rush him to the potty and he'd finish there. I switched him over to tiny little undies, and at the same time his control improved so that he stopped the accidental peeing. Now I still take him to the potty about every 1.5-2 hours; he usually does not say he has to pee unless he has just woken up, but he doesn't have accidents! YAY! He can hold it longer than I can.







He always tells me 'poo-poo' when he needs to poop. And the most amazing thing is that he is dry overnight, since some time in January. I totally did not expect that- my older kids were like 4 before they had nightime dryness. I won't be surprised if it changes as he grows, so I still put a diaper on him when I come to bed and he gets in with me to nurse- I don't like waking up in a puddle and it could happen!

I would like to get him a balance bike too. We did the training wheels thing with DD & DS1, and it really hindered them. They rode great, but they were really emotionally dependent on those wheels. It took until she was 6 & he was 4 for them to be ready to take them off. They way DS1 finally learned to ride was to take off the training wheels and pedals, making it into a balance bike! The pedals were back on and he was riding without the trainers in 3-4 days. So this time, I just want to start with that.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice to hear from some mamas I haven't seen around in awhile!!! 

Kristi--congrats on your pg! So you must be in the DDC with strongfeather and dosergirl again. How fun.

We're actually ttc now, but my cycles are still pretty wacked out from BFing. . .so it may take us awhile. I feel some pressure though as I am 35 and will be 36 at the end of the year--on the other hand, I really don't want to restrict DS nursing until he is closer to two. So we may try some nightweaning this summer, as a sort of compromise. Other than that, I'm just loving this age! DS is suddenly just exploding with language and "chats" with us all the time now. He is just busy, busy, busy Two of his favorite words are "dig" and "push". .. this guy is active!

We're off for two weeks of travel tomorrow. I'm dreading it. .. but hopefully we'll manage to have some fun. I don't think toddlers and travel were meant to go together though!


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I had Cormac at 37, and I will be 39 when this baby comes! I truly think your late 30s is a perfectly reasonable time to be having babies.

I am in the DDC a month behind Strongfeather and dosergirl- I'm due in mid-November. You know what strikes me funny? People usually are so excited and can't wait to find out when the baby is coming (in-real-life people, I mean). I have gotten lots of congratulations, a couple of 'WOW's and a 'DANG'!- but I don't think one person has asked me when #4 will arrive. I guess the novelty of me having babies has worn off, then? ah well.

Have fun on your travel adventure, kismet!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Just checking in! congrats on the new mama's to be! having two has certainly been an adjustment, but it truly is so wonderful to watch them interact. It's totally weird-- my son is like a tornado-he can destroy nearly everything in his path, but is shockingly gentle with his sister.

*Any other babies still on the bottle?* I'm having a hard time (emotionally) starting the weaning process with my son. We'd kept him on the bottle through my pregnancy partly because we didn't want to mess with his routine anymore, and partly in hopes that he'd go back to the breast after the baby was born.

He quit the breast so quickly and didn't look back. I've tried and tried to get him to nurse but he won't, and I don't think I can try anymore. I know he should be off (he got his first ear infection)... but I feel certain that if I hadn't gotten pregnant, he'd still be nursing. And yes... he can drink out of a sippy, the bottle is more for comfort than anything else.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texmati*
> 
> Just checking in! congrats on the new mama's to be! having two has certainly been an adjustment, but it truly is so wonderful to watch them interact. It's totally weird-- my son is like a tornado-he can destroy nearly everything in his path, but is shockingly gentle with his sister.
> 
> ...


i still have to give a bottle for nap and bedtime, only for comfort. i switched to water easy peasy but i'm pretty reliant on it still. i just give it to her and she puts herself to sleep....i honestly don't know how to do without it.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom*
> 
> I had Cormac at 37, and I will be 39 when this baby comes! I truly think your late 30s is a perfectly reasonable time to be having babies.
> 
> ...


they'll start asking you as you get bigger, i'm sure. i usually can't get through a day without it anymore.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

We're busy around here lately. The terrible two's have started already, I think. I remember that 18 months started the terrible two's with my older dd as well, and 2 wasn't actually that bad. LO is just into everything! And hitting! Oh, the hitting. *sigh*

DH had a vasectomy on Friday, so unless there is an oops in the next 8 or so weeks, we're done, done, done with our 2 girls. Well, I need to pick up the mess my LO's left behind them today. Good to hear from some mamas that haven't checked in in a while.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ds has begun the "terrible two tantrums" also. I remember that dd started at 18 months or before as well. I honestly think tantrums at this age are adorable (although sometimes inconvenient). It's when they're 3.5 and older that they really start to get to me.

mkksmom, we are done at 2 also. I was hoping for another girl when pregnant with ds, but, of course, am totally happy and in love with my little guy! We haven't gotten as far as a vasectomy yet, but I am pretty sure I can't make it through another pregnancy (not to mention another preterm baby).

Those of you still on the bottle, I wish ds would take a bottle, or a pacifier, or suck his thumb! We're about 6 weeks into night weaning and have had some pretty rough nights. Not sure if he's sick or teething, but he's certainly not sleeping! Last night was so much better that I didn't even feel exhausted or annoyed when i had to get up for 4yo dd three different times.

Anyway, I don't feel in a hurry to wean ds from the breast at this age, so I don't see any problem with a bottle, especially if it's water or breastmilk, or a pacifier for that matter. They are still babies, and they still need the comfort of sucking.

There's still no toileting going on here, but he's getting really good at signing toilet, and he loves sitting on his potty seat, especially fully clothed. He is getting better at being able to tell me if his diaper is wet or poopy (thank goodness for cloth diapers). I am gearing up for some intensive naked-time to help him notice when he's going, etc. I'm just hesitant to do it in the house because since he has a big sister I'm not with him every second the way I was with dd. That means I don't usually see him pee or poop, so I can't talk to him about it in the moment, and it can be a bigger mess, especially the poop! Oh well, we'll get there.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Hi ladies,

So Rowan got off the bottle about 3 months ago, switched to Nubby sippy cups for nap and night time. But he plays in his crib for a while - reading books or chatting with whatever. I've been thinking.... the liquid isn't a sleep trigger, it's just a comfort thing. Tonight I put him down with just his pacifier. No questions, no complaints. Yay! We'll see if maybe we can nix the liquid all together!

And can I just add (with my neverending fascination with how easily this kiddo goes down), I had people over this weekend. Kids and adults and grandparents. He could've gone down at 6:30, but I pushed it to 7 thinking he might be more reluctant to go down with all the noice. NOPE! I said "night night" and he ran into his room and climbed into his crib. With kids in the house! Ah, seriously amazes me.

Witnessed his first sharing incident Sunday - we were at the interactive museum we go to all the time, where he loves to clean up the toddler section by putting all the balls in the ball tank. A young toddler, probably just a year old, picked up a ball, a good 15 feet away. Rowan charged at him, with one hand took the ball away, and the other hand shoved the baby in the chest and knocked him over. OMG! My Son! My son who could care less how many kids are in his house playing with his toys and has never shown any signs of sharing problems... and there he goes.

Lawd, a whole new world.

I'm definitely ready for some nice weather. Ro's becoming all about taking his clothes off and his diaper - which I'm all for naked time - but he pees Everywhere. Luckily he's a clock with the poo's so that's never happened unexpectedly. But I'm looking forward to being outside where he can be naked and maybe learn more about his body.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

I think newmomroxi has some news to share.


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

I have some news to share....









We aren't telling our parents or families yet... But I POAS this morning, and it was positive!!


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diana_of_the_dunes*
> 
> I have some news to share....
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diana_of_the_dunes*
> 
> I have some news to share....
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!  Wonderful news! Lots of sticky baby vibes your way!


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## dosergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats to all the other mamas having new babies this year!

It sure is a totally different experience from the first time around.


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dosergirl*
> 
> Congrats to all the other mamas having new babies this year!
> 
> It sure is a totally different experience from the first time around.


I hope so! Giving birth was okay, but I really disliked being pregnant. Part of it, I'm sure, was because I was working a job I didn't like with a boss who stressed me out. I was miserable, and I think I blamed most of my misery on the pregnancy. Looking back, I think that work stressed me out, and being pregnant wasn't so bad. Guess I'll see!


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats Diana!!! And where is newmomroxi with her "news"????

tzs--when are you due?

So many new and future babies around here. I'm jealous. But I guess ds still nurses like a newborn, so I should be content with that. Ha. Seriously though. . .he BFs constantly. I really believe in children's innate ability to do/ask for what they need, so I don't want to restrict him if he truly needs to nurse that much. Buy oiy, I am starting to wonder when he'll ever just eat and not be constantly asking for the "mamas" (yes, that is what he calls the boobs. . .I am just boobs to him! . I am wondering about night weaning too. . .DH is really hoping for night weaning and it would be nice, but I have a hard time imagining how it's going to work. I don't even mind the night nursing so much, but I do wish he didn't need to sleep on top of me. sigh. He is very, very attached, which is a god thing really.

Does anyone's toddler actually play alone yet? DS is not even close, again he is really attached and wants/needs me to be participating with whatever he is doing pretty much constantly. Most of the tie, it's great, but it would be nice to see him develop some independent play.

Anyway, we are back from our travels for Passover and can I just say to anyone thinking of flying more than 5 hours with a toddler--don't do it!!! Man it was rough. ds was great with the trip and was happy as a clam to be with Dh and I no matter how strange the surrounding, but the 17 or so hours in an airplane were pretty much hell on earth. Not so much b/c of ds behavior, but b/c we didn't get to sleep and being totally sleep deprived AND trying to entertain a toddler who hates to sit still was awful. And now we are in round 2 of jet-lag with ds waking at 3am for the day. Ugh, ugh, ugh. I think we learned our lesson. . ..


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

hey there

i'm due end of may...and i hope it stays that way instead of lurking into june. it's been waaaay harder this time, mainly being exhausted (and ada is really good about sttn and taking good naps...but still....) but now i have carpal tunnel in both arms and am generally just low energy and bad-attitude. i remember being so agile until the end last time but maybe i'm just not remembering correctly.

we just got back from passover too. our "travels" were not so adventurous, just stayed at SIL's house 20 minutes away to avoid having to clean our house, but still, wow, babies just keep getting less and less adaptable. i assume at some point they become easy again but i'm not sure when. sleep was a nightmare for the first few days having to share a room, sleep in a pack and play, catching all the daycare illnesses that we've been missing out on, skipping naps, staying up too late and then waking up early, my only-child having to deal with the 5 crazy cousins who are used to having to bicker and pester each other all day. and then one day she just started sleeping and napping again. ahhhhhhhh.......

and tonight is out first night back. so glad to eat some pizza, drink some diet coke, catch up on hulu, and sleep in my own bed. and ada was overjoyed to be reunited with her doll "baby." i think a few fish might be missing from the aquarium but it looks like we survived.

so who's due between may and the newest announcements?


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

kismet - Ethan plays by himself quite a bit, and he's always been that way. Actually, he's just starting to play with us instead of just wandering about and doing his own thing. His "hobbies" include removing items from the cabinets (we had to get safety latches after a messy flour incident!), stacking blocks, scooping and pouring dry beans from one container to another, playing with his Little People farm, and trying on DH's shoes. All of those, he does pretty much by himself. He has just started bringing us books to "read" with him and asking for us to empty the shape sorter and help him put the shapes back in. We're in opposite places; I wish Ethan wanted to play with us more! I try to engage him, but he often just walks away and does his own thing. Oh well.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Diana--wow, I can't even imagine that. Funny how different they can all be. At the park N will want to get out the sand toys and he'll say "dig", but then hand me the shovel. Seriously, he'd rather watch me play than do it himself sometimes! Sheesh. I would love to do the dry bean pouring thing, but with N it would inevitably lead to throwing beans all over the kitchen (and laughing hysterically) within about 5 min. He certainly does play, but it's usually very physical and I must be engaged or watching and/or talking with him about it. He does like books and puzzles and sometimes will do those for 5-10 min on his own, but that's about it. Sometimes I feel guilty for even wanting a 2nd baby, b/c I have no idea how he'll cope when my attention has to be divided. But I figure he'll be over 2 by the time it happens at this point and maybe even closer to 3. . .so I have to assume it will work out.

tzs--oh, you're almost there! I seem to hear that the 2nd pg leave you way tired. I am not looking forward to that or to the m/s. N isn't even nightweaned or sttn yet. . .so we definitely need to start gently working on that around here. I hear you about the travels. . .we also stayed with SIL part of the time who has 3 LOs and while N got a huge kick out of watching them, DH and I kept looking at each other going "wait why do we want more kids?" LOL


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, we're not STTN yet here, either. We're going to work on nightweaning while I'm on vacation from work (stay-cation). When he stayed at my mom's overnight, she got through without giving him a bottle, but she slept like crap from 4 am onward. Still, I know he doesn't *need* to eat/nurse, and it's more about comfort at this point. He usually only gets up once now, so we're definitely getting there without even trying.

The beans are a terrible mess. He pours them on the floor, sweeps them all over, and I find them for days afterwards. But he will play with them for 20 minutes at a time by himself, and he really enjoys it, so I don't mind.

E will be 2 years 3 months old when the new LO arrives. I was shooting for about 3 years apart, but we weren't doing anything to prevent pregnancy either. I obviously got pregnant a little earlier than I expected! I'm even more excited for #2 than I was for E, simply because now I know how much fun babies are. I can't wait to snuggle with a teeny newborn again. E is NOT snuggly unless I'm wearing him; he's too busy to sit on Mama's lap or give a hug that last more than 1/2 second.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

we do the bean thing too and love it! we just have a big rubbermaid and i put different scoops and stuff in it. when it gets old i switch to different shaped pasta. it does make a mess but the couple minutes of sweeping (and yeah, i do still find them all over) is so worth the quality alone-play time. she even started making these cool "terrariums" out of bell jars that she found. she had all these found objects in one.....beans, monkeys from "barrel full of monkeys", dreidels....and she would bring it over to me and we would look at the how different it looked from each side. i was so proud of her and so into developing it...taking her outside and gathering rocks or leaves or whatever...but then her friend came over and dumped it and it hasn't had the same draw since. so bummed.

anyway...but the beans.....the best thing that ever existed for playtime!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

congrats again to the new mama's-again. And tzs, I can't belive you are due so soon.

I took the leap, and now I'm SAH full time-- no job, unemployed. . my last day is tomorrow, I have to turn in my stuff and do an exit interview. To be honest, I'm really, really struggling. It's extreamly hard jumping into this with a toddler *and* newborn instead of just a new born.

on the upside, DS has started STTN almost immediately after I let the sitter go. His behavior has improved somewhat. DH is relieved, but I feel terrible that his needs weren't being met all this time.

he is so adorable with his sister, though!

1) 



 - Cuteness
2) 



 - Cuteness cntd
3) 



 - more cuteness
4) 



 - bless you

I don't know if these links will work-- I'm sorry for posting so many, but I think you need to have the links to see them.

Any one else shocked by how much their LO is talking? One blessing that warms my heart in this two under two mess is that I finally got a chance to here what my DS would call nursing (one of his first words was beebee for bottle). When I'm nursing his sister, he pats my breast and says 'mee's'. for milk. .


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Texmati--congrats on being a new SAHM! I'm sure you'll do great and your two LOs will love having you home with them! Those vids are adorable!!! He looks so happy to be a big brother. sweet.

Okay, you guys have me convinced to try the bean thing. I was thinking of setting up some sort of sensory thing in the backyard anyway. . .maybe get a sand table, or just a big tupperware box. I saw someone use birdseed and thought that was a nice idea, if you use it outside then the stuff that gets spilled will get cleaned up by birds! But maybe I'll brave the beans indoors. . .wth, I have to sweep all the time anyway.

And yeah, the talking is great and surprising. Especially since ds seemed to go from 0-60mph with it in the course of a few weeks. Now he chatters all the time. I adore this age. . .so so much fun.  Except for the running in the opposite direction when we are someplace like oh, the airport or something. Urgh. that one is annoying. . .I can't seem to convince him to hold my hand either. despite the fact that he doesn't play alone, he certainly has a mind of his own!


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

texmati...that is some serious cuteness. i just hope ada's current baby obsession lasts until "the new one" comes. although i realize it might not translate to her loving a baby in her own home. my parents have this photo of me with my brother when he came home from the hospital. i was 18 months and had the most sour look on my face. we'll see.

we just started spending more outside time lately. so far it's just been riding our "bike" up and down the sidewalk but it beats actually going somewhere with my tired run-down self. some day soon we'll have to do a job on all the dog poop in the backyard.....maybe that's what i'll ask for for mother's day


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks you all! My husband named the videos-- I was watching them today and realized that they are more aimed at grandparent consumption; loooong edits. I will take them down in a bit.

I can't belive ya'll are still stuck inside for the most part-- these months are our 'good' weather, before blazing son drives us all indoors. We will not be able to go outside in the afternoon in a bit.

We don't do beans, but ya'll might want to look into rice puffs. We use them instead of cherios, they are unprocessed,cheap, edible, and super easy to vaccum. We get ours in big bags at the indian store.


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Rice puffs? Yeah, we can't do that here. E would eat however many I poured out for him to play with... Probably an entire bag!! But, the dry beans have so little flavor that he just spits them out. I tried pasta once, and he ate a few pieces and then fed the rest to the dog.

I swear, this kid is a garbage disposal. He eats anything, and if there's food around, you'd think he was starving with as excited as he gets about it. I have yet to find a food he won't eat, and DH and I are pretty adventurous eaters. It's so nice to be able to take him places and not have to worry about what he's going to eat though. I just have to make sure that if we go to someone's house, there's no food anywhere within reach!


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diana_of_the_dunes*
> I swear, this kid is a garbage disposal. He eats anything, and if there's food around, you'd think he was starving with as excited as he gets about it. I have yet to find a food he won't eat, and DH and I are pretty adventurous eaters. It's so nice to be able to take him places and not have to worry about what he's going to eat though. I just have to make sure that if we go to someone's house, there's no food anywhere within reach!


Ditto! Rowan eats everything, except bananas. And will cram as much as in front of him in his mouth, and then will be asking for more. He is starting to learn to spit out part of that wad in his mouth, since he obviously can't chew it, but it's few and far between. It mortifies my mother  She can't handle watching him eat and continually comments on "how much that child can eat!" That he's also still a pretty heavy kiddo, I know she's got weight issues going on inside her brain. Luckily I've squashed her from mentioning them out loud.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

darn... I hit "start a new thread" and ranted about Rowan's behavior today. Argh... didn't mean that to go in the main.

Enyhoo... I'll just give a quick lil synopsis here that Rowan learned today that he, apparently, doesn't have to do what I say. :-( This was the first time that I was 100% engaged with my kiddo and he blatantly said NO! And misbehaved. I feel like such an educated person - I read books, hell, I'm the oldest of 5! But my kiddo learning to open doors and sneak around me, hide from me, scream at me, Run from me, say NO for the first time -- and All this Today! -- it's like a totally different kid in my house.

End all is that... he was in a happy mood All Day. This was not a mad kid or teething or deprived or anything... it's just him changing and developing and learning to test boundaries (man... did he test a lot today!). I'm not ready for this


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck with that Jordan!  My guy has been testing boundaries for awhile now, and yes, he loves to shout NO at me. But generally consistency and not too much over-reaction from me works great for us. He's just strong-willed as they say. Oh how I wish my guy was an eater like yours and Diana's though! He's been super picky from the get-go. Sigh. Breast milk is the only thing he never refuses.

He also has eczema and I wonder if his food aversion and that are related. Anyone have any thought on this? I guess I wonder if a food sensitivity is causing the eczema and maybe also making him refuse food b/c his stomach hurts? I just haven't wanted to go the whole elimination diet route, but we may have to. I plan to see a Natruopath and get her opinion b.c our Ped is clueless.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Mama's.

Yeah, I get the food thing. My guy is a great eater -- not as good as his sister, but really eats pretty well. I'm glad that's a worry I don't have to suffer. I'm thinking smoothies with all sorts of things in them (although, ds isn't much on smoothies anyway), and thank goodness for extended breastfeeding!

Eczema can be caused, and definitely exacerbated by food sensitivities. You might want to consider cutting out at least some of the biggies. I think eggs, chocolate, dairy, gluten (kind of in that order) for eczema.

How is everyone sleeping? Ds is frequently up for 1-3 hours in the night, and it often happens for several nights in a row, or even a week at a time before we get a good stretch. It's killing me! Dd was also a horrible sleeper, got a lot better around 2 or 2.5, but that's when ds was born, so I've been sleep deprived for over 4 years, and it's wearing on me. I was slipping on the night weaning a bit, but I have renewed my commitment to no nursing between bedtime and 5am (which seems less arbitrary now that it starts getting light at 5 ; ) I really hope it helps him start having more good nights. Either he has allergies, or he just keeps getting colds, but either way, stuffy nose, postnasal drip, cough, etc. is a sure sign that sleep will go downhill. He's also still teething, finally has the last eye tooth poking through, but no 2yo molars that I can tell (it's hard because he bites me if I put my finger in his mouth to check). Also, I suppose the language explosion doesn't help with sleep. I am totally enjoying his improved communication, though....so adorable!


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Rowan finally started mimicking this weekend. Maybe that last ped's visit where he was concerned about his "lack of words" gave a little oomph. yesterday we were playing with his colored blocks... purple "pooplllllle", red "wed", yellow "elloooo"....

He also says "here you go" Eer(g)o when he hands me stuff.

So all of the sudden he has words he didn't. And he mimics anything you make a point of him saying. Yay!

I need to catch up on some Teeth education. Cause he is just finishing his bottom front fourth tooth. Four HUGE molars in his back, but they've always been there. Maybe there's a second round coming? I feel like an idiot asking. He can now bite/chew into anything. We're both trying to find a healthier diet. My lack of gallbladder has been acting up on me, so I'm going vegetarian for a few months to try to get rid of the red meat fats; limited dairy as well. Rowan is still eating meats, but I'm making it just healthier all around. He's such a big kiddo! And not just the belly  The whole person that is him seems to be bigger/taller than 2yrs old I see. I'm not concerned about his weight, nor is his ped. But me being healthier just makes for a healthier household. And I'm a heavy girl, so that's not a bad thing.

I'm wondering about sleeping arrangements. He lunges out of his crib. Granted, he still LOVES his crib. And he's great about it going down. I'm not opposed to him crawling out in the mornings or post-nap, but it's dangerous. He face dives... and that's a good 3 feet. He could really hurt himself. I've considered giving him steps, but I don't think he'd stay in it going down, if the steps were so easily accessible. So I took apart the toddler bed and put the mattress on the floor. Just to see what he thought. How does anyone do this? Cause... Why Would he Stay in it? When does that discipline happen? He'd just play for an hour and, if fell asleep out of exhaustion, I'm doubting it'd be on the bed. I just don't get the transition to a big boy bed at this age. Doesn't seem old enough?!

For those of you using a crib, do they crawl out yet? What are you thinking for the next step? btw, co-sleeping is OUT. One thing about selfish separation, too many times of bringing the baby in to sleep with me. Yeah, NOT happening. He wakes up and then just hits me with toys for an hour. No successful sleeping.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

We transitioned dd to her own bed on the floor around 17 months. It was labor intensive. Bedtime was an awful ordeal with her anyway, so the move to her own bed was part of the solution and an investment in future sleep. I stayed with her in the room and laid her down on the bed over and over again, I mean like 100 times in 20 minutes. She got mad, but within a couple days she was a lot better, and eventually I was able to leave the room, and we would gently walk her back every time she got up. By the time she was 2.5 or 3 she was great at bedtime.


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies! I'm still here! I had ds2 on april 19. My labor lasted about 2.5 hours and recovery was great. The last month of pregnancy was awful though, just incredibly uncomfortable and exhausting. I feel so much better although I am a lot busier now. I am starting to get into a groove with the boys so I hope I can post here a little more often. Anyway, just checking in right now, maybe I'll have time for a longer update later today.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

congrats to newmomroxi! i'm in that horrible last month now too so looking forward to being a *different* type of tired.

we did the bed on the floor thing but we got really lucky and ada just stayed in it. she was a little scared the first couple nights so i had to slowly sneak out of the room but that's it. and here i had been putting it off because i thought it would be so hard. finallyu we just tyook the plunge realizing that we could always go back and then i felt dumb for not doing it earlier. i guess, the point is, the worst might not happen and he could surprise you.....maybe.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

We're still bed-sharing - sort of. Viv's crib is sidecared to mine. she rolls to me to nurse, then back into the crib to sleep.







No plans, at this point, to transition to her own separate bed... Ds was about this age when we switched him to a toddler bed and he loved it from the word go. Dd1 took a little longer and she still likes to snuggle to sleep with me.

Is anybody else still nursing the little one a lot? Viv is bf 6-8 times a day - and I'm enjoying the quiet time with her (and since she's likely to be my last, I'm trying to save up the memories). She eats solids well too - currently she's enjoying fruit and fresh whipped cream. She does pretty well with everything we eat and loves eating toast w/ jam with grandma. I'm glad that Viv is still bf. My little sister (ok, she's 28, but she'll always be my little sister) has a 6 month old little boy and is having major supply issues - so I'm pumping for her. Working on getting a gallon frozen for them so I can ship it to her.

Viv had a few words early, then they disappeared... she figured out that she could point and smile to ask for things. If you ask her for confirmation, she laughs. If she doesn't want something she shakes her head no. She does know and say shoes and go - she loves to be out and about. Along those lines, I finally got a new stroller - it is a jogging stroller with a front wheel that can be fixed or pivot. I love it. So much easier to push than my old stroller that I got before I had ds (over 10 years ago!).

Congrats to Roxi! and tzs - hope you have a fabulous birth and speedy recovery. Jordan - that's fast progress. I guess we just have to wait for them to decide.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

D breast feeds a lot most days. He is in daycare a couple days a week and does fine, so I know he can go without it, but he still loves to nurse. He also is a great eater.

He is talking up a storm -- he just goes on and on and on (we can understand almost none of it). It is so hilarious -- I've got to get it on video before he starts talking for real. He actually uses quite a few words and signs. He sure says "no" a lot. I try not to say it to him too much, but his 4yo sister says it to him and the dog quite a bit, and I say it to the dog too.

He signs (some of these more consistently than others): eat, more, water, milk, please, sorry, outside, play, mama, dad, apple, up, down, done, dog, cat, uncle, grandma, grandpa, aunt, waves hello and goodbye

He says: names of family members and pets, eat, water, mama, dad, grandma, grandpa, uncle, auntie, apple, bath, poop, outside, dog, kitty, play, up, down, all done, hi, bye, please

That's all I can think of right now, but I'm sure there are a few more. It's kind of cool to type them all out, he's talking quite a bit!


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


> He says: names of family members and pets, eat, water, mama, dad, grandma, grandpa, uncle, auntie, apple, bath, poop, outside, dog, kitty, play, up, down, all done, hi, bye, please


I love this because the one thing Rowan doesn't say is A Person. he only says mama when I really ask him to. He's never really said mama or dada. Certainly not gpa or gma. His words are Up and Here and Go. Actions and Things. Not persons at all. He'll hug you and kiss you and he Loves his grandma. But Never says the word grandma.


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

News-and-stuff, while I'm pinned under a sleeping, feverish toddler:

We're moving home to Seattle! I'm sad to be losing kismetbaby and N, though. I need a teleporter asap so we can keep having regular playdates (and mama-time)! For those familiar with Seattle, we'll be on Beacon Hill. Now I just need to find the awesome kid-stuff, as I was pregnant when we moved to California. Anyone here nearby?

Feeling the new-baby itch. I want to wait a bit to get settled back in at home but my husband's less inclined to wait. We'll see where we end up.

Niall eats pretty well, still doesn't like any kind of meat. His soy allergy seems to have gotten worse - we had to cut out soy oil and lecithin as well. We're considering going gluten-free for me. Restaurants are already pretty much impossible, so why not?

Kid talks up a storm, signs even more at home. Calls me My-me, husband is Addy. Knows the (spoken) names of all of the pets, most of the common foods he eats, bird, dog, outside, tree, butterfly, spider, horse, cow, train, truck, train, train, cat, chair, up, down, milk, phone, table, no, stop, flower, grass, tiger, ball, truck, train, truck, car, bike, bus, rain, moon, star, sun, blanket, shirt, diaper, pants, shorts, bath, shower, and on and on. Knows the signs for all of his spoken words and more. He uses short sentences: My-me, car go outside park. My-me chair up. etc He can also say: demn, shet, sonofa. Yeah, didn't mean to teach him those but I'm a bit of a pottymouth at home.

Measured up at the doctor a few weeks ago - 19 months almost to the day, 35.5 inches tall, 40 pounds. Size 7.5 double wide shoe. He's hard to dress (and keep in appropriately sized clothing I can afford.

Still asking for diaper changes but not interested in the potty beyond going in with me when I go. Still hates baths but we recently discovered he loves running in the creek.

We're getting some epic flat-on-the-floor tantrums - anyone else? Just fragile as rice paper about everything lately.

Suggestions for a bedtime flight? I'm hoping he'll sleep and fearing he'll scream the whole time.

Hope to update more soon. Congrats to the expecting and new-again mamas.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Meaghan, Wow, 40 pounds! I thought my guy was heavy to be carrying around!

We flew to Arizona in March. It was naptime, not bedtime. We were in the back row by the toilets, which was actually kind of awesome because we could hang out in the aisle rocking him to sleep, etc. The trip out was good, but the way home he cried and cried, wanted to run all around the airplane, and the *&#%*#& airline seated dh in a different row from us, and we were seated near the front of the coach cabin. I hope your flight goes well.

Tantrums, oh yeah. D's aren't usually too loud or violent, but he freaks out if I try to touch him, so I just sit near him and try not to look at him or talk to him too much because it pisses him off. Yep, total meltdown -- apparently nothing to do but wait it out. He also sometimes bangs his head on the floor or other objects -- kind of disturbing.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Found us on pg2 today. :-( Chasing toddlers leaves little time to babble!!

Rowan has been imitating everything. He doesn't know how to count, obviously, but just started pointing at and uses vowels only, Un, Oo, Ee, Fah, Iiiiiiiiiee.... So cute! And has learned Melmo. Which surprises me because the videos we do watch are the Curious Buddies, and just last week bought a Sesame street video. Guess Elmo, in his mind, surpassed all the other videos 

Daycare teachers are making a point of telling me that he's their "organizational police". He HAS to have everything in its right place and grabs toys from other kids when they're not putting things in the right place. When I asked if he's being bullying, they laugh and say No, not at all. He just has to have things in the right place. Hmmm... maybe grandma's OCD statement the other day (that thoroughly infuriated me) was somewhat correct. The kiddo definitely likes things to be regimented.

Sometimes I don't know if it's daycare or me, or just Him in his personality. When he finishes eating, he piles bowl on plate, spoon on top. And then HAS to carry all into the kitchen. Gets very infuriated if he's unable to help in this step. I didn't teach him that - I know they do at daycare. It's like that with everything - he Has to put his diaper in the pail; Has to put his shoes in their designated spot when he takes them off. So funny the little rules he's imposing on himself. I'm all for it, whether it's his personality or daycare. But sometimes it catches me off guard. He actually keeps Me in check! 

He is cutting ALL FOUR canines. Those holes in his mouth... yeah, all coming in at the same time. So funny to see him smile with these HUGE molars in the back, big gap to his front teeth... and all these spikey canines coming in. Kinda vampire-ish  So far the only drawback has been a shortened nap, but I wonder if it's time for that anyway. And I've had to give him some tylenol to sleep. Bummer, I really don't like meds. But FOUR teeth - yowsah. Ok buddy, you can have some tylenol!!

Hope you and your monkeys are doing well!!!


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

Long time no see! I've been waaaaay too busy with Grey to keep up with mothering.com over the past several months. He is in daycare for this month and is loving it... he is such a little social butterfly. But we started him in daycare because I received a job offer, and it fell through at the last minute, so now we're going to have to pull him out at the end of the month. I'm sad for him and (gotta admit) a little sad for me too.

He is going through this thing right now where he wants to get up and talk to me in the middle of the night. We're still co-sleeping, so you can imagine how disruptive this is. He will basically sit right up, shake me awake, and start babbling away to me. "Mama! Mama! Horsies! Horsies outside! Go outside, play horsies! Ride horsie!" and on and on and on. And on. It's sweet and funny and yet... exhausting. Which I guess sums up having a toddler overall. 

He is still a chunk, but amazingly, he hasn't gained any weight in... four or five months? He has been hanging tough at 31.5 lbs. He's on the growth chart, finally!! He's been wearing 18 month and 2T stuff since he was 9 months old, so it's really funny to look back at pictures of him and see him wearing the same stuff as a little baby.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldandsleepy*
> 
> He is going through this thing right now where he wants to get up and talk to me in the middle of the night. We're still co-sleeping, so you can imagine how disruptive this is. He will basically sit right up, shake me awake, and start babbling away to me. "Mama! Mama! Horsies! Horsies outside! Go outside, play horsies! Ride horsie!" and on and on and on. And on. It's sweet and funny and yet... exhausting. Which I guess sums up having a toddler overall.


We've had a super rough several weeks in the sleep department, up for 3 hours most nights for 3 weeks. Anyway, the other night we were lying in bed wishing he was sleeping, and he started feeling my face in the dark and then leaning over and kissing me on the mouth. He did it over and over again, and even though we'd already been up over two hours, I couldn't help but love it. It was super cute. We don't really kiss on the mouth, so it was funny that he was feeling for my mouth and then giving me 10 smootches in a row on the lips. It's a really good thing they are so stinkin' cute -- especially in the wee hours.

"Cold and Sleepy" that's how I felt all winter! I'm so glad it's warm now so that I don't freeze my butt off when I have to get out of my warm bed to hang out with my not-sleeping toddler!


----------



## newmomroxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Love hearing the stories of the tots! Totally skipped Lake's 18m WBV but he's 25# and 34 in tall right now. He is doing so well with Jordy (baby#2). Lake was sick with an ear infection when Jordy was born so he was NOT HAPPY. Now that's he's all better he gives Jordy kisses and asks to "carry him". Lake straight up talks now. I gave up counting his words. If he's heard the word, it's in his vocabulary. One day, Lake grabbed Jordy's hand while he was in the bassinet and said "Hi baby, how you doing?" It was so cute. Lake is not doing so great with sleeping in his own room. He cries for a minute at bedtime and then he'll wake up in the middle of the night crying. So we moved his toddler bed into our room last night. He kept trying to climb in the big bed but he did really well once he settled down. There are a couple other little things that he does now that I can tell has to do with Jordy's arrival but I am so surprised at how well he's doing. Anyway, gotta cut it short b/c Jordy's ready to eat again!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

! newmomroxie! I'm so excited that another one of us now has two! My second is now 4 months old... and I'm blow away by their relationship most days.

I hate to ask... .but has anyone else have/had an issue with hitting? he doesn't do his sister, but it seems like everyone else is fair game for the last few days. I'm at the end of my wits, and dh has been putting him in 'time out'. I sat down and cried after bed time.... I thought we were doing so well with him, but he got in big trouble at grandma's for hitting the dog. anyone else?


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

We haven't had much hitting here, but plenty of dog and cat abuse. Just like the dangerous climbing, I feel like the only real solution is to follow him around and repeatedly make him stop and try to redirect him. I'm really not liking it. (


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texmati*
> 
> ! newmomroxie! I'm so excited that another one of us now has two! My second is now 4 months old... and I'm blow away by their relationship most days.
> 
> I hate to ask... .but has anyone else have/had an issue with hitting? he doesn't do his sister, but it seems like everyone else is fair game for the last few days. I'm at the end of my wits, and dh has been putting him in 'time out'. I sat down and cried after bed time.... I thought we were doing so well with him, but he got in big trouble at grandma's for hitting the dog. anyone else?


Rowan has become increasingly aggressive with me, me only. Not at daycare, not dad (I've asked. Daycare teachers are like, what? Rowan? Aggressive? No!). And yes, he'd probably like to hit the cat, but I stop that before he even tries. Me, he bites and headbutts. Yesterday morning, oh it was so sad.. we're having our perfect morning ritual in my big bed, all snuggly and cute and he head-butted me SO Hard right to the temple, I cried out and couldn't even react, I literally had to go into the bathroom and cry for a few minutes. It hurt SO BADly!

I am all for GD, but when POW, you're in pain... I mean, of course they see the reaction. They hit you. You screamed. What are you supposed to do? It's a natural reaction to scream out when you're pounded in the temple without any prompting (I'm learning to be a parent, but I'm still an alive human, and that Hurts!). I didn't do anything, of course. That one was too in the moment to do anything but run to the other room and cry.

When he bites or hits me, normal like, I try to explain, NO, be nice to mommy and grab his hand in "be nice" movements. But when he does bite me... he'll grab my arm and chomp.... I'll say NO, all stern and authoritative (I feel like such a schmooze on the inside just saying that), and then he hugs me. He Knows it was wrong. He knows it before I even say anything... he'll be at 1/2 hug before I even start.

*Are you getting any responses from Time-Out*?

I was raised with time-outs. I have no problem with that. I'm just still curious at what age they actually understand and respond to "punishment" in that way. Cause honestly, GD when you're hit in the face, or being bitten, to me, isn't making a lot of impact. I've been doing that for months, "nice mommy" pats, and putting him down. Well, most of the time, I'm not holding him, so putting him down or walking out of the room or ignoring him... that has no affect. He needs know This Is Wrong. Do Not Head-butt me, even with a hug afterwards, still not cool!

I think just by him hugging me, he knows. Which means, he would understand a time-out. I've just not done it yet. Tell me more about what you're doing? Do you have a "naughty-spot" or otherwise regimen? am I going to ban this thread just on the mention of super-nanny? sorry ladies.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't use time outs with ds, but if he hurts me I will put him down and/or walk away from him. When he wants to come back up, I ask him if he is ready to be gentle. I think it is a process, and he will grow out of it. I don't think time outs will make him learn it faster (although it might feel more satisfying as a response ; ) I am having a really hard time with him kicking me when I'm changing his diaper. I mean, he wants me to put him down, which is my usual response when he hits me, but I just want to finish changing his diaper. I end up holding him down to get his diaper changed and often getting kicked several times -- it sucks.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Nope don't use time-outs here and don't really plan to. If ds is doing something he shouldn't I merely say "oh let's not ___" or "we have to be gentle or you have to go down" or whatever. And I will physically remove him from a situation. Although I must say he is pretty good about the important thing. Of course he tests limits, but things like hitting or running into the street or whatever, he is generally good about and if there is an issue it's usually b/c he is tired or bored. Those two states definitely cause his mood/ability to cooperate to change. . .so I try to respond to that instead of the behavior.

Haven't been keeping up very well here, but wanted to finally come over and share my news. . .we're expecting #2 in January!







I'm 7wk3days today and just had my first appt and u/s and saw a little (just one--phew) bean in there with a good heartbeat of 150. So my nerves about the early weeks are relieved and I finally feel ready to get excite about this pg! I'm not "out" IRL yet or on FB, so if you know me in those places, mums the word. We'll probably not tell the larger world till I am 12wks, although I am finding it harder to wait tat long to tell this time around. Anyway, I'm excited, but of course there is a little trepidation about how ds will handle becoming a big brother at 27mo. . .and he still isn't night weaned, which is starting to wear me out! I plan to keep BFing him, but I do need to nightwean for my own sanity. Any tips?


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

Congrats Kismet!!!


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Congrats Kismet!!! Hope you have a healthy, happy, uneventful 9 months!


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

whoa! congrats kismet!!!

our number 2 was born last week wednesday...so almost one week old.

it's a girl, golda "goldie" dina. only 3 hours of labor from start to finish and recovery is a breeze second time around (or maybe it's just because i got a full night's sleep, woke up, started contracting, took a shower, went to hospital, got epidural, and there she was!)

i'm still trying to remember how to operate these newborn babies. so much comes right back to you (nursing was easy) but i have no clue how her sleep works and i think this one is gassy. i dunno, there seems to be more crying than i'm used to but i could just be remembering wrong.

ada is very excited about "baby" but there has definately been more acting out/negative attention seeking. i'm trying to make a big effort to put her first and we have had some time alone in the am since she wakes up earlier than the baby so far.

i'm thinking about looking into 1,2,3 magic although i'm not into time-outs so much (i'm not sure if teh 3 = timeout...i'll have to see). i think we just need some heavy consistancy here, maybe more than with other kids cause she's so strong willed and independant and i think her moms and pops need a system more than she does! anybody tried it? heard anything about it?


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks guys!









And congrats to you tzs on your little Goldie! So sweet, was the gender a surprise? Sounds like you had an awesome fast labor. . .I am so hoping for that this time around. I'm sure you'll get your stride with her and the newborn thing again, each newborn is so different, I think you always have to learn all over again.

I'm sure I'm be asking for hints from you mamas with a toddler and a new baby as the next 8 months go by! I haven't even begun to think about all the things I'll need now like a double stroller! eek


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats to the mamas with new little ones! I can't even imagine having another one, I feel like my Bunny is half Octopus and half Monkey right now. She has to touch everything! She hates wet diapers, but I can't decide if I am ready to tackle the potty with her just yet, especially since we will be away from home a lot in the summer. She is finally sleeping a lot better. Her mattress is still next to mine on the floor, but dh has been putting her to bed and she has been sleeping through, thankfully. I weaned her, and I am still bummed about it a month later. felt like I had to because I had to have an almagum/mercury filling replaced. I didn't go to the holistic dentist around here because he was too much of a salesman. I trust my traditional dentist who doesn't drill unless he has to, and this one was deep and a possible root canal. So I keep wondering how long the mercury is in my system and whether or not I should see if she wants to nurse again. But according to some, there still is mercury in my system, and my milk is dried up pretty much. I think we are done, but I am still bummed. 19 + months is nothing to be ashamed of, and she does sleep much better, but I miss being able to calm her down and the security that it provided. On top of that, she is getting too heavy for me to wear these days. My arms and legs were tingling when I was wearing her in the Ergo a lot. I have been able to handle brief carries in the sling, but she does make me pretty sore. She still needs the snuggles though.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

I still wear Rowan a lot, although most of the time he's on my back, unless he's super sleepy. He's 34lbs, but at least on my back in the ergo, I don't feel it too bad. I have a kelti back-pack that, in theory, is a great thing. but something about the weight disbursement, it pulls on my shoulders which really starts to ache. It's like it doesn't get down to my hips the way it should - the way the ergo does.

Congrats tzs!!!!!!!! I haven't heard about the 1-2-3 magic.... but sounds interesting!


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

We don't do timeouts at all... we really haven't needed them. We were babysitting a kid for several months whose family used time outs heavily basically from the time the kid could crawl. We watched him from around 18 months to 2.5, and at that age, I really didn't feel like the time outs worked for him at all. Most of the time he was MORE upset, MORE aggressive, etc, after the timeout. We stopped using them after babysitting him for a few months and tried a few other things that worked a lot better. So... I don't know that time outs are the right answer for all kids this age.

Congrats tzs! I browsed through 1-2-3 Magic when Grey was way younger and what I got out of it was that you tell the child, "I want you to do X, and I am going to count to 3. At 3 I am going to do Y." We actually use that idea fairly regularly. Grey is resistant to diaper changes and will run away when it's time for one... I tell him, I need you to come over here and get your diaper changed. I'm going to count to 3 and then I'm going to come get you. At 1 he usually starts whining, but at 2 he generally gives up and comes over for his change. It is rare that we get to 3 and if we do, I just do what I said I was going to do with no drama.

And congrats Kismet! I am due with #2 mid-January as well. My son only nurses at night now, which is going to have to stop when #2 comes, if not sooner. I am not at all opposed to tandem nursing, but there is no way I am tandem nursing in the middle of the night. No thanks.

I am still wearing Grey in the Ergo on my back every day. We do it for shorter and shorter stretches because he's happier being down and walking most of the time now. I am amazed at this kid's endurance. He is still holding tough at 31.5 lbs (going on almost six months here) and while I have had days of total exhaustion during this pregnancy where I thought it would be impossible to carry him down the block and back, I don't realistically think he's too heavy yet...


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey mamas! I haven't been around in FOREVER- that's what happens with having a 21-month-old and a 6-month-old to chase around. So exciting to hear about the new siblings coming along. Just wanted to check in and say hello 

Incidentally, we are still tandeming. I did nightwean Lucy while I was pregnant, but she nursed until Junie was born (same day)- then went back to nursing 3-4 times a day.


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

coldandsleepy--are you over on the Jan ddc board? And I'm in Palo Alto, so not only are we both due with #2 in Jan, but we're neighbors! 

ein328--good to see you! Glad to hear you are surviving the two under two and tandem nursing as well! Yay, go mama.

Man, ds has decided he cannot possibly fall asleep before 9:30 at night and it just seems to take away this chunk of my "me time" (I know, I know, what's that?!) and makes me feel so busy. And no, he's not ready to give up his nap (thank god), but he just will not turn off at night. I have tried it all. So I"ve just decided 9:30 can be bedtime. Also, he's just not happy at home anymore so we're always on the go finding things to do that he enjoys (mostly parks, he's not good at restaurants and only has so much tolerance for shopping). So I am busy! Busy getting nothing done. . .well, except for raising my precious boy of course. He's really talking now. . .all day long! It's fun. He's finally putting words together and even commenting on things we did during the day (before he was always in the moment and I couldn't get him to recall the things we had already done).


----------



## StrongFeather (Mar 13, 2009)

HI Mommas!! I JUST realized this was here! It's going to take me some time to read through, but boy-oh-boy I am happy to see you all here


----------



## HarperCait (Jan 14, 2008)

omg ladies!!! I can't believe you're all still here! Haven't checked the boards in forever!!


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm still around too... just a lot less of me than there used to be. LOL


----------



## dosergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi mamas
.. Strongfeather let me know everyone was here. So nice to hear from everyone.
Lets see.. Coraline Mae is awesome. We had our second daughter Arya Jane 10/11/11. Strongfeather and I shared our second pregnancy at the same time, having our #2 s within weeks of each other again.
Coraline is an awesome big sister.
What else... We bought a house and moved in. It needs tons of work. In vice president of Boston babywearers.


----------



## Carolyn_mtl (Dec 19, 2008)

So happy you are all here too! I just had dd2 four wks ago, I follow that ddc but not as much as I did with ours. So nice to read up on you ladies!


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

I haven't seen this thread in a looong time. My little girl is doing great. She is shocking me with how fast she learns to do things. She's very independent, likes to do things herself and is quite capable of doing many things her older sister wasn't doing at this age. She definitely tries to keep up with her big sister and all her friends. Even though they are 5 years apart, they play really well together. She is our last baby, and I am trying to enjoy it. Although, I find myself looking forward to being able to get rid of some of the gates that we never needed with my first. Because my 2 YO is so independent, she likes to be off in other rooms tearing things apart. My older one basically followed me around and we took the gates down when she turned 2. 2 very different personalities and a whole lot of fun.

I'm still on here, but mostly reading and nowhere near as much as I used to be. Just don't have the time, I guess.


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

what, did everyone just decide to take a 1yr hiatus... and then all come back at the same time?! Funny!!


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone. My toddler girl became a big sister a month ago. She's dealing with this fairly well.

I saw this thread pop up in new posts or I probably would never have thought to look for it.


----------

